# FET January/February..... Ho ho ho/Happy New Year!



## Jupiter 96 (Aug 12, 2016)

Am I alone in my thoughts about cycling in the New Year?!

Not able to start your cycle until the New Year, it’s your first FET and you are so very excited!

Maybe you are contemplating the next cycle after your last BFN and all you can think about is the next try but you can’t actually do anything about it and you are going excited but then scared and then scared but excited and it’s constantly in your thoughts?!?

It could be you are thinking fu*k IVF, I am going to do what I want, eat, drink and be merry for the Christmas season....fertility treatment is next years problem....

Let’s chat..... before, during and after our cycles


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi Jupiter 96,
It’s lovely to hear from you! I’ve been waiting for a Jan/Feb board to open and thought it may still be a little way off yet. It’s hard to estimate but I think we’ll be transferring late in January and not testing until early February. We’ll be doing our second FET of our one remaining frozen embryo. We had egg collection and PGD last summer. Then had difficulties with lining. Had a transfer this summer and couldn’t believe we got a BFP first time. Unfortunately we found out we had had a missed miscarriage at the end of August at 12 weeks (embryo had grown to 10 weeks) which I have found really hard. We want to try again as it’s our only way of having a healthy baby. However, I’ve got really mixed feelings about the whole thing and what will happen and how I’ll cope. I’m trying to keep busy and focus on other things. I completely get your frustration about starting and thinking about it all the time but I’m trying not to stress and think about it all the time like last time. I need to find a way of coping with this as well as living life, especially if we have to go through all this multiple times. I’m doing pretty well with managing 5 fruit/veg a day but not doing as much exercise as I should. I have a healthy BMI but have put on some pounds which I had intended to loose. Our clinic wanted me to have extra estrogen before down-regging so I started progynova on 3/12. I’ll add in Provera on 17/12 and Buserelin on 19/12. 
What protocol are you on? When are you likely to start? Is it your first FET? Have you had a transfer before? I’d be happy to chat before, during and after x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

The latter one!

Ive done all the healthy eating, no drinking etc and it made no difference.
In fact my recent cycle of IVF, i didnt diet and drank up until stims and had my best cycle yet. 1 top quality transferred and 3 top quality frozen (my best quality embryo prior to this cycle was a 3BB)

Unfortunately, ended in CP so now entering the unknown called FET! I know lots about IVF, zilch about FET!

I have a follow up on tuesday and im guessing i will know when i will be able to start FET and what protocol il be on. I imagine it will be Feb when i transfer.

Currently on route for my initial app for recurrent miscarriage. 

X


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi ladies

Nice to be able to join another cycle forum  
We had a fresh cycle in October which resulted in a positive but then miscarriage we had transferred a top quality embryo and put 2 on ice. We had our review appointment which was really positive and going ahead with a FET January unsure of dates yet as have to ring them with first day of my next AF so prob cycle January and transfer February 
Baby dust to u all let’s get sum lovely BFP’s in this forum after the New Year  
X Kelly x


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hoping

In your review meeting, i presume it was discussed what protocol of FET you were having, ie: Natural or medicated?

What protocol will you be on? Did he say why he chose it?

I have my review on Tuesday.


----------



## Olddognewtricks (Jan 28, 2017)

I'd love to join the chat.
First FET after 4 fresh rounds (banking a few embryos as I went along to make the most of own egg chances due to age). 1 ectopic and 3 BFN, I'm hoping that FETs bring a change in luck.
In my review consultation they suggested natural for me being that I ovulate regularly and would be less drugs, which in turn means less money! They said stats were similar for medicated vs natural but that natural was less predictable for timings and might involve more scans to determine when ovulation takes place.
As a result of the unknown that lies ahead, I'm making the most of the festive season and putting IVF in the background before getting back to healthy living in a few weeks.
Obviously, when I say I'm putting IVF on the background, I'm on an IVF forum on a Saturday night during Xmas party sesson, so it's probably still pretty much in the forefront!


----------



## Jupiter 96 (Aug 12, 2016)

Good Morning Ladies!

It’s so lovely to know that I am not alone or crazy for thinking about the impending 2020 FET cycles!
We can help each other through this fertility rollercoaster hopefully, although in some ways it could be the blind leading the blind! This will only  be FET cycle two for me.

@ Hopeful
Welcome!
I am so sorry for your loss, that must have been a heartbreaking experience. I have only the one FET cycle and that BFN devastated so I can only try to imagine what you have been through. I respect your bravery and determination to keep only going with such balance yet positivity.

In answer to your questions, this is will be my second transfer following a quick medicated cycle in 2016 so it’s already been a long journey so far.  Unfortunately it was a BFN, it just felt instinctively like it “wasn’t the right time”. Little things kept going wrong but I still kept the hope so it was a bit of a shock to the system getting that BFN.  It has taken me a little while to dust myself down.  Timing wise if AF plays ball and arrives end of Dec/early Jan we plan for transfer around 17th or week after that.  If AF comes too early in Dec then it’s a conversation with the consultant as we are trying to avoid the busiest and most fatiguing point of my monthly work Schedule.  It will be another medicated cycle, the doctor didn’t feel changes were necessary and that I was just unlucky.  However, I asked to have progesterone tested on transfer day in case levels need to be upped ASAP and I will have a mixture of injections and pessaries because I didn’t feel confident enough was being absorbed last time.

Like you I have mixed feelings about the whole thing. I am getting my head into the game but not quite there yet.  I hope I can manage the emotional side of it all, the medication really does make you feel pregnant.

How are you feeling on the down try? Fingers crossed it sounds like we are aiming to transfer around similar times.

How will you be spending Christmas, do your family know that you are having treatment?

@ Bubbles
Welcome!
When did you have your last transfer? What was your experience? Did you have a gut feeling about it all? I am sorry to hear that it was a CP. 

How did the recurrent miscarriage appointment go?

@ Kelly
That’s great that you had a positive follow up.  Sorry to hear that it was a miscarriage.
Have you been advised to do anything differently this cycle? 
I shall definitely raise a cup of tea toast to some lovely BFPs for us all!

@ Olddognewtricks
Welcome to the chat!  I am hoping for a change of luck for you too.  Sounds like it has been a long journey for you. Do you have any tips re managing your emotions through it all? This is my main concern.  
We’ll try to get you through the unknown but it’s great that you have non medicated as an option. Less medication sounds wonderful!  When and how do you kick off your FET cycle?

AFM - Praying AF behaves and arrives end of Dec but already feeling pre menstrual so it may very end up being a Feb transfer.

Happy Sunday!

Jx


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi ladies

Bubbles: Yea they told me about medicated and non medicated FET I have went with medicated as it can all be timed and controlled rather then a natural, I am gonna be on buserlin injections and estrogen tablets and cyclogest presseries, told me to call on my first day of AF which shud be 20th this month but warned me I may have to wait til my January AF as there dairy is fully booked so I may have to go with a late jan early feb transfer which I don’t mind either way as can get myself prepared, Wishing u Goodluck ur in review apptment I left feeling very positive so I hope u do too.

Jupiter: No they have just added in the estrogen tablets 2mg this time which I didn’t have in my fresh cycle not sure if this is needed in a FET or if it’s just summit they are trying, iam also looking at a late Jan early Feb transfer due to dates as my AF due around 20th but doesn’t often play ball but am quite happy to hold out a bit and get Christmas and new year out the way and will keep me occupied look forward to cycling with u 

Olddog: sorry to hear about ur previous cycles but let’s all get our positive heads on that FET is the one for us all!!!! I no what u mean about putting it at the back of mind I think we have all timed it nicely as the wait is the worst part but lucky only we have 1 of the most occupying times of the year to help pass the time for us Christmas first then new year week later shid fly by for us all  

Hopeful: Sorry to hear about ur last cycle, similar thing happened to me but mine was bit earlier on awful awful time but here we are chin up chest out and going again, wishing u all the luck with ur FET just takes that 1 little embryo to do the trick I have read ppl having 1 top grade transferred and a BFN then ppl with a very low grade and not much progress with thawing and went on to have a BFP just shows ivf alone is really like a lotto draw, Goodluck and keep us updated give us a nice little kick start with a nice big BFP 

X Kelly x


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Jupiter

My last transfer was 6th November. It was a fresh cycle and my worst emotionally. I really didnt handle it well, which you would think that as it was my 6th cycle, id know how to handle it! 
I was constantly googling everything. And knew from the moment i had the transfer that ultimately i wasnt going to get a baby from that transfer. I just knew. Weird.

My Recurrent MC app went well. The professor was very optimistic. She said ive got pregnant alot, almost at every opportunity given so she said i was more than likely going to have another baby. 
Ive had a load of bloods done, got to wait 4 weeks for the results. If i get pregnant again, im to call them straight away to arrange a 6, 8 and 10 weeks. Its nice to know there is the support there.

Hoping - its good that you were given the choice and that it doesnt bother you too much when you start. Im horrendously impatient so im itching to get on with it.

With regards to me, and which is better, natural or medicated.. im not sure. I have PCOS and although my cycles are long at 42 days, they are regular.
I lìke the no drug approach if im honest, especially given my miscarriage record, but do worry about the amount of scans and work.

Haha, Olddog, i always 'try' to put IVF on the backburner.... it never happens!


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Bubbles12 - I admire you cycling again so soon after your last fresh cycle. I think googling is the enemy during treatment! I hope this cycle is much more positive for you. Glad to hear your appt went well too. 

Hopingtobeamammyno2 - Sounds like you're pretty much on the same protocol as me. I'm sorry you also had a miscarriage. It really was such an awful awful time and completely floored me. I was off work for quite a few weeks. That's why I have such mixed feelings about cycling again. I like your advice about chin up and chest out and am glad to have someone around to remind me of this, which I'm sure I'll need from time to time. I hope I can kickstart the thread with a BFP but not sure I'll be first as although I've started drugs, I'll need to down-reg which means everything will take a good while yet! 

Jupiter 96 - You are not alone! It's definitely good to hear from others though. Thank you for such kind words. I'm trying to remain balanced but fear positivity may be lacking at times so may need support to keep this up. I'm glad we could be on a similar timescale. Managing treatment alongside work is so difficult. Although our family know about the PGD, like last time I have chosen not to tell them that we are having treatment now and where we are up to so I don't have everyone else's feelings to manage as well as our own. So far I'm feeling ok on the medication but I'm just on progynova at the moment. We add in Provera on Tuesday and then start Buserelin on Thursday so we'll have to see how that goes x 

Olddognewtricks - Welcome! Hoping you'll have more luck with a FET. Lower cost with a natural cycle is a big bonus! Make the very most of Christmas while you can x


----------



## Olddognewtricks (Jan 28, 2017)

Hello all. Apologies in advance for lack of personals, I worry that I'll forget someone!
It sounds like you've all had a tough time on this mad quest we find ourselves on and I'm very sorry for each of your losses. I don't think people who haven't had IVF really get how awful it is when that happens. To have got through all of the stages of treatment, with fingers crossed at every stage for the right number of follicles, eggs, fertilisation and surviving embryos - to create a pregnancy is such a miracle, for it not to continue is such a punch in the face.
The emotional/mental side of IVF is definitely the hardest and is so much harder than I anticipated. I saw some statistics somewhere that as many as 1/4 of people who have a failed first cycle give up on IVF, which shows how brutal the process is. I guess like the rest of you I 'cope' with IVF as best as I can, trying to eat well, exercise, see friends, do hobbies - all the things that give you a healthy balance. And I vow not to Google/symptom watch because I know that I will only take note of the things that point to this cycle being the magic one. I fail regularly though, on all fronts but am learning to give myself a break and accept that it's OK to be a mess at times. The fact we're all on an FET journey means we're still trying, so that is about all we can ask of ourselves.
It seems like we have a mix of natural/medicated and tested/untested embryos, from what I have gathered from my experience so far, it's all about luck! 2020 has lucky written all over it I think!
I hope you're all feeling OK
X


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi All

Hopeful - ha, i admire anyone that wants to have a break! I just dont have it in me, im just to impatient. To be fair, i just want it all over and done with. Im so lucky to have my son but im desperate for him to be a big bro. OH is 55 now so i dont want to be hanging it out any longer than i can. Im hoping by this time next year, we will know our fate, whether we will be a family of 4 or a little cute family of 3. I cant do this for much longer.

Olddog, its true. I actually look forward to the physical side of things (injections, EC, ET) But this time, it was tough before i knew if we would have frosties, i said i couldnt do a fresh cycle again. The constant worrying of follicle sizes, whether id ovulated early, it they would get an eggs... it goes on and on... and that's before the 2ww!

We (i say we, i mean i) have always been open about IVF and work colleagues, friends (close) have known about my treatment but not this time. Im only telling my boss. I cant have everyone knowing this time. I dont want people asking 'whens test day' or 'have you tested yet' 
Work colleagues will know the signs im guessing but they wont ask questions.

So, its my follow up app tomorrow. Another example of me being impatient is i have paid for this app privately rather than wait for my free one as the waiting list goes on until the end of Feb! No way am i waiting that long.
So hopefully, i will know what protocol i am on. And when i will he able to start.

X


----------



## Desperatelady30 (Aug 7, 2019)

Hi All!

I'm flying out to Cyprus on the 8th Jan for my first FET. I went out in Nov for my first cycle of Icsi, I should have had a fresh transfer then but I had OHSS so the hospital wouldn't allow it. So now we have 5 day 5 blasts in the freezer. I'm feeling pretty positive about the FET but I'm worried that this could make it even harder if it doesn't work.

Other than lots of fruit and veg, no alcohol or caffeine is there anything that you guys are/nt eating and drinking? I feel like I was really careful before going out last time but I'm worrying that I'm not being as strict this time round. It's so hard with it being Christmas!


----------



## Micg15 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi All

Thought I’d add on and join
I’m due to have an fet at the end of January, flying over to Greece to have the remaining 2 Frosties implanted.

This is our second cycle, the first resulted in our little girl so desperately hoping that we can get a sibling for her. Just don’t know if we can be so lucky again and have 2 babies from the same set of embryos 

I’m trying to eat healthy but finding it so hard atm just want chocolate!! I thought about doing things in moderation until 1 jan then a massive detox! I’m accupuncturing and exercising lots along with raspberry tea and Brazil nuts!!! 

Hope everyone is doing well not long for all of us xx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi.

Desperate - Hey, glad your feeling positive. As soon as you get Xmas out the way, you will be in Cyprus! Have you thought about how many to put back?

Micg - i dont bother much with making drastic lifestyle changes to be honest. I will try to lose the christmas weight, but thats about it

So, ive had my follow up. Consultant asked how old i was. I told him 35 and he told me thats my success rate... 35%! Im taking it as a pinch of salt, it seemed massively generalised. 

He has given me the choice of medicated or natural. I have a 42 day cycle but i do ovulate. My work are pretty supportive and IVF is covered in my company policy so im thinking of giving natural a go. 
I have until 15th to decide. 
Its a bit of a bummer because ive calculated my next period is 3rd January. Shame it wasnt 2 weeks late as i would be able to start then, with transfer being in Feb. As it stands, if im on time(may not be if CP messes cycle up) my transfer wont be until March and therefore a fraud being on this thread! 
Im having all sorts or twinges and aches so this could be ovulation on its way!


----------



## Jupiter 96 (Aug 12, 2016)

Welcome Desperatelady!

Am loving the positivity!  I must say the prospect of flying somewhere nice for a cycle at this time of year sounds very appealing indeed!  It sounds like you have it all in hand.  What made you decide to go abroad?

Welcome Micg!
I feel your pain, I am in two minds re how much to do or not to.  How do you find acupuncture? My fertility doc was rather dismissive of it but I am still wondering if it is worth a go if I can get a recommendation locally.

@Bubbles
Please don't feel like a fraud.  If you are doing most of the preparation and build up to it you may as well stay.  I am sure there will be other ladies who join in the NY who may also crossover into March as well. 
Anywho, see how you feel...

@Olddognewtricks
I totally understand what you mean.  For all the reading and research I don't think any of it really prepared me for the roller coaster that it has been.  Plus it's on your mind a lot and unless you have a network of friends and family that are in the loop it's hard to express thoughts and feelings as they probably will do their best to empathise but in end may not have the experience to fully understand.

I am trying to be relaxed about it all but I am now keen to have another go.  I really don't like the obsessing "in between" stage.  Despite trying not to think too hard about it I have already planned the date, what I will wear, eat and the route for the gentle exercise.  I have also pretty much decided on my testing strategy as I really want to know if I get any sort of implantation between transfer and OTD

@ Hopeful & Kelly
How are you both doing?

AFM I have this feeling that AF will arrive slightly too early.  The backache and feeling slightly nauseous is already here.  I can only pray that the timing whilst not ideal will be doable for an early Jan transfer.
We are signing consents this week so I will check with the nurses then.  The medication was supposed to have been ordered for delivery tomorrow but I have not yet heard a peep so far which makes me a little nervous.

Trying really hard not to get my heart set on a Jan transfer at this stage but will see how we go when CD1 officially arrives

Have a great day everyone!

Jx


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Olddognewtricks - Completely agree that the emotional side of IVF is harder than the physical. I'm trying hard to keep some sort of balance alongside treatment too. I hope that 2020 is lucky for you x 

Bubbles12 - It sounds more like determination than impatience to me. I hope you are lucky and get your family of four but your cute little family of three sounds lovely. It's interesting that you've been so open about treatment last time but are keeping it to yourselves this time. Sounds like your work colleagues have been supportive. Although we initially told close family that we would be having treatment, we didn't then tell them about where we were up to with things as I didn't want all the questions. It's good to hear your work are supportive and fab that IVF is covered by the company policy. I find it so hard to estimate when your cycle might be. 

Desperatelady30 - You've got a good number of blasts. Good to hear you're feeling positive. I feel exactly the same as you like last time I was much more on it than this time. I'm finding it hard, using Christmas as an excuse but really just need to sort myself out and get on it. 

Micg15 - Welcome. Love hearing of others having success with IVF. Gives me hope that it does work.

Jupiter 96 - Thanks for asking after me. Hope you got your consents signed and that dates will work out for you. The waiting is so difficult but I'm trying to go with the flow more this cycle but it's much easier said than done. 

AFM - I added in Provera on 17/12 and Buserelin on 19/12. Stop the estrogen and provera on 24/1. Need to stay on Buserelin and wait for a bleed then arrange a down-reg scan for a week later. Not really sure when the bleed will start but that will then give me a better idea of timing for the rest of the cycle. Tried to book in some leave for around transfer and test time but very hard to estimate this. Hope you're all doing ok.


----------



## Desperatelady30 (Aug 7, 2019)

Bubbles - Unfortunately we didn't get a choice in how they were frozen so we will be transferring 2 this time and 3 next time.

Jupiter - North Cyprus was the only place that would take me! I have a really high bmi and DH is much older so we haven't got time for me to lose it all.  I've obviously been trying to lose weight throughout this process, I've lost 3 stone since the summer. Although some has been creeping back on this week! 

Hope - I feel like I was really good last time when I went out, I did everything I was told. I don't feel like I've done it at all this time, is so hard with Christmas. We are off away for a few days on Xmas eve, so I won't have long to straighten myself out!
Did you feel any different when you started the estrogen?


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi ladies

Little update from me AF arrived on time so called clinic who have dun my prescription and is ready for me to collect and start my downregg injections into the 11th wow all going so quickly considering my appointment was just 12days ago not that am complaining cos iam so impatient so the sooner the better 

Hope u are all well
Merry Christmas to u all and let’s hope this time next Christmas we are all sitting with newborn babies 
X Kelly x


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi All

Oh its been busy prepping for Christmas. Hope you are all now done so you can sit back and enjoy Christmas. 

Jupiter - Did AF come early? Hope the signing of consent forms went ok. Did you get your meds delivered?

Hopeful - There may be a hint of determination there, but believe me, im just a horrendously impatient person! 😂
It was so hard this time because everyone knew. Asking when i was testing, for IVF updates when really they didnt understand my responses. More so, when they were trying to comfort me and say i should wait when i knew i was having a CP. It was frustrating. Plus, i knew i did their beads in too, so best this time, i keep it to myself.
Its definitely hard to work it all out but hopefully you can put a semi plan in place. How are you feeling now you have added the extra meds in?

Desperate - Hope you enjoy you few days away over crimbo.

Hoping - All systems go then!

AFM - Im swaying between natural and medicated. Ive read that its not normally the dunn thing to let a PCOS lady who has 42 day cycles do natural. My consultant said that because i regularly ovulate, it should be ok. However, ive worked out i ovulate on day 28 and the clinic scan from day 10-12 (for the average 28 day cycle) i really hope this isnt the case with me.
I also cant be bothered with all the apps this time. I do like the idea that i can pretty much pick what day to transfer. On the flip (me being impatient) it seems a longer process with medicated (havent read too much up on ot yet).
I worked out i should of ovulated on friday but i havent had my ovulation symptoms apart from a few twinges. 
Im now hoping that i dont ovulate until a week on friday (2 weeks later than i worked out) then i may be in with a chance of starting on my next period. 
My period before when i was due to start injecting with my latest IVF was 2 weeks late but i was under alot of pressure with organising a fundraising event for my best friends terminally ill sister, so i suppose it can happen where im late. Fingers crossed this time!

Anyway, i hope you all have a wonderful Christmas 🎄🎄🎄


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hope you all had a nice Christmas! 

Desperatelady30 - Well done on your weight loss- that’s incredible! It’s very hard to be strict with yourself over Christmas. I’m telling myself a bit of over-indulgence is at least good for the soul. I need to try to get back to it tomorrow though. I can’t say I’ve had many symptoms from the estrogen, it’s not been too bad. 

HopingToBeAMammyNo2 - glad to hear your body is keeping to the plan and that things are moving along quickly for you. 

Bubbles12 - it sounds like people were doing their best to be supportive but it is hard for them to know how things work and what to say. It can feel lonely but on balance I have definitely preferred keeping things between us as a couple and intend to do the same again. It can be helpful to have people to talk to though but you have us here. Luckily it was ok adding in the extra drugs this time. Sounds like you still have a lot to think through in terms of which way to go for your cycle! 

AFM - I’m still on the Buserelin but finished the estrogen and progesterone on 23/12/19. My period started today so I need to speak to the clinic (shut today) to arrange a down-reg scan which I expect they will want around 2/1/20 (which would be ok around work!). Feels like it will start moving a bit quicker now. Looks like it will all hopefully fall in line with the annual leave I have booked which is a relief. I’ve been being very lazy and over-indulging in rubbish so need to get back to it from tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jupiter 96 (Aug 12, 2016)

Merry Christmas Everyone!!

I am still clinging on to the Christmas feeling, I don't want it to be over...

@ Hopeful
Good news re the scheduling of your cycle so far.  It's a huge weight off when that happens, it can be super stressful juggling work through fertility cycles. So much is out of your control.

@ Bubbles
Consents were all done and dusted last week so at least that is one thing that I need not worry about. However, AF did arrive early, it's all a bit up in the air at the moment.

@ Kelly
How's the down-regging?  Was it your choice to do the long protocol?
I must say, when I read your comments about having little babies when Christmas rolls around again it really did make me think and made me more excited. I have been trying my best to take on step at a time this cycle and this led me to feel maybe a little detached this time around.  It was a lovely feeling to think of that possibility of babes in arms next Christmas. Thank you for sharing that positivity.

@ Desperate Lady
Kudos to you for the weight loss.  You must be so proud of yourself! M

@ Olddognewtricks
Hope all is well! What's new with you?

AFM
AF came early, coincidentally on the day that the medication drugs were delivered. As we had a consents appointment we were able to have a baseline scan since we were at the clinic.
Long story short, due to my medications which I am taking a break from to have a child, I have a thicker lining than the average.  It's all fine, I recently had a biopsy which was clear and no other issues identified.  However, because there are not many women in my position there seems not to be the knowledge to support me as much as I would like in the cycle.  Mixed messages from my consultant and his junior.  The junior kept telling us that he wouldn't do a transfer with a thick lining and was pushing for long cycle.  My usual consultant was if he mind that it would not make a difference and that having a thicker lining was better than a thin one.  The junior doctor said recent research indicating that overly thick reduced successful outcomes.  The consultant said that is in women who don't have my history and drivers of a thick lining.

We had very little time to decide so we are going to see how we feel and how thick the lining becomes on the CD12 scan.  I don't want to waste an embryo so am half resigned to the fact we'll probably have to cancel the cycle. If that is the case I want to try an unmedicated cycle or as close as I can get to one and perhaps investigate possible ways to slow down thickening or get to transfer quicker.  It's been so very confusing. One thing is for sure, I can't just have the "one size fits all" approach and hope that my clinic will be open to looking at different solutions. Otherwise we will look at getting a second opinion.  I hope that it doesn't come to that because the team I have worked with so far are lovely.  However, the Frosties are so precious, we have to be brave about all of this.

Hmmm.... I think that was more of a Long story even longer!  Oops! Sorry about that!

Night night!


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hello Ladies, 

I am hoping to join this chat as I’m about to start my third FET. I’m sorry to read about the losses and struggles. It’s a tough process and I find these forums such a good release to chat with ppl who get it so hope you all get a similar comfort too. 

We had our fresh cycle in 2015 and we were very lucky to have my beautiful daughter and frozen blastocysts to try for a sibling. Our first FET was successful but resulted in an early miscarriage. Our 2nd FET was not successful. I started that cycle with a tooth infection and on antibiotics and was told that wouldn’t affect it so think it was just unlucky. Ironically I’ve a gum infection and finishing a course of antibiotics now before AF arrives so hope it’s not an omen (was due 30th but spotting early so think will come this weekend). I have switched off and indulged over the crimbo break. I will get back on strict healthy eating etc when AF arrives. I’ve previously done acupuncture and fertility reflexology but would struggle to fit them into my current work routine as well as cycle appointments. I was gutted not to make the Dec cycle as would’ve been off work for the two week wait but my cycle was out by a few days so it got pushed. 

I am feeling so excited for this cycle though and feeling very positive. Hopefully we’ll all have a successful outcome and not lose our sanity in the process 😊. Stay sane ladies x x


----------



## Jupiter 96 (Aug 12, 2016)

Welcome Suzie!

How wonderful that you have your little girl and Frosties for a sibling!

Tooth issues are literally a pain. I had a little abscess I think just before the AF on my BFN cycle. Am not sure if related but a pain to deal with alongside everything else.

Whereabouts are you based? I'd like to try accupuncture but would prefer to take a reccomendation before starting if I can 

How are we all doing?  

I am still enjoying Christmas with the family. I try not to but seem to keep having reveries wherea certain Frostie is in situ....


Night night x


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thank you Jupiter 😊 Im based in North East England if that is anywhere near you. I know what you mean about thinking about what’s to come, it’ll dominate my thoughts too no doubt 😊

I’m officially Day 1 today too 👏🏻. I’m on Progynova and then pessaries, they’ve changed the brand of pessaries this time so hoping no adverse reactions 🤞🏻

Hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Welcome Susie

I too am from the North east, sounds like u are rating to go, I wish u all the best and look forward to following ur cycle with u, I start downregg on 11th for my 1st FET, Goodluck and keep us updated

X Kelly x


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks Kelly will do and good luck with starting the down reg 🤞🏻, it’ll be here before you know it x x


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Jupiter96 - Cling onto the Christmas feeling as long as you can. I'm trying to as well! Glad it all came together with your period, the meds and the consent appointment so you could get started. Sounds difficult with the mixed messages from the clinic staff. Hoping it will be clearer how your should proceed at your scan. I completely get your thought about not wanting to waste an embryo. 

Suzie84 -Welcome aboard! It's so good to hear about yous previous successful cycle. Exciting to have embryos to try for a sibling and good to be feeling positive about it. Sorry to hear about your miscarriage. Glad your day 1 has arrived and you can get started. 

HopingToBeAMammyNo2 & Suzie84 - I'm also based in the North East! I'm at a clinic in the Midlands though but usually have scans at Centre for Life. Down-reg scan booked for 3/1/20.


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thank you Hopeful_10, I hope all goes well at your first scan. Has it been difficult being in North East and splitting time between two clinics? My work plans will be v busy in New Year so I won’t get chance to put hols in but hope I can plan days working flexibly around appts x


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hopeful - small world that’s the clinic iam at Centre for Life 

X Kelly x


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Suzie84 - We're having NHS treatment but need to go to the midlands for what we need. The Centre for Life have been brilliant, alloiwng us to have some of our scans locally so we've only needed to travel a long way for the egg collection and embryo transfers. 

HopingToBeAMammyNo2 - Might see you in the waiting room then - Lol! But think you might be a bit behind me and hopefully I'll only need a couple of scans but we'll have to just see. 

Hope the rest of you are all doing ok. Is anyone getting started or got scans over the next week?


----------



## gemma1984 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi ladies. 

Sorry to trouble you all. I am starting a fresh cycle in January. Is there a fresh cycle chat as I've noticed this chat is for FET cycles. 

Good luck to you all. 

My little boy is from a FET cycle. Xx


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

yes there is cycle buddies January 2020 xx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi All

Im really rubbish at keeping up to date. I read then think i will reply later then forget 🤦‍♀️

Welcome Suzie84 😊

I cant do personals as there are too many, but i hope you all had a lovely Christmas and positive thinking in that that could be your last one as you know it 😊

My Xmas was rubbish. I was poorly all the way through and still not right now. DS had a lovely time though. 
As predicted, ive been having twinges so took a ovulation test and i have a flashy face which means i could ovulate any day. 
Im really hoping it stays away until the weekend as i normally come on around 14 days after and normally ALWAYs over a weekend. Thing is, my app is on the 15th (weds) and cant start before then so if i come on the weekend before this, i will have to wait until my next cycle, which wont be until end of feb (i have 42 day cycles).
I suppose this could push me towards a natural cycle to still make transfer on this up and coming cycle...


----------



## Micg15 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hey hope everyone is doing well and had a great xmas. Sorry for lack of personals...there’s so many of us! It’s all becoming a bit real now!! Our transfer isn’t until the end of the month but trying to get prepared no more booze or caffeine, healthy eating and started acupuncture again today. I used it last time on my successful cycle so didn’t not want to this time also drinking raspberry tea like crazy and doing funny yoga poses 🤣 I am aware I sound crazy and they probably make no difference but I did it last time so kind of feel like I need to do it again!

We are travelling to Athens for our treatment it feels so weird going back with our daughter!

Random exercise question I normally gym about 3/4 times per week but I’ve read not to in the weeks before implantation I’m sure I did last time and kind of need to to get these xmas pounds off, any thoughts?

Hope everyone is doing ok. When is the first transfer in the group?

Xx


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Happy New Year lovely ladies hope you’ve managed to have a good one. 

Bubbles- sorry to hear you’ve been unwell, hope you’re on the mend soon. Do you have more of an idea if natural cycle or medicated or which date you’ll start? 

Micg15 - my guess is I’ll have transfer around 20th Jan but depends on scans etc. I’ve read you’re okay with light exercise, so light swimming, cycling, yoga, but best to avoid hard cardio, e.g. running. I’ve not tried the raspberry tea before but I did do acupuncture with my daughters cycle (and subsequent frozen cycles) although not sure if I’ll get chance to this time. 

AFM I’m only Day 6 on Progynova and feeling quite tired already, few headaches and bit bloated. My lining scan is 13th Jan. I’m back at work and have family birthdays before then so a few distractions. 

Take care everyone, keeping fingers crossed for us all x


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Happy New year everyone!

Micg, its your cycle, be it as mad or not, whatever makes you happy.
I exercised 3/4 times a week until i started stims (fresh cycle) ive never done FET before so not sure when to stop. You could ask the nurses/consultant when your next there?

Suzie84 - Is the days dragging? Glad you have distractions for now. 20th will be here in no time. 
Have you googled to see if many people suffer with your symptoms?
I still have no clue. The good news is that i still havent ovulated which means i will be able to start on my next period. The bad news is is that this is another delayed period, by 2 weeks. When i did my fresh in November, i was 2 weeks late... now its happening again, i guess i could reason that this is my first period since my chemical pregnancy.
I think im going to run it past the nurse and let them decide for me. I hate making decisions.


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Bubbles12 - sorry to hear you were poorly over Christmas - that’s rubbish! Good news that your ovulation held off so you can start this months. The waiting is very annoying. 

Suzie84 - Sorry to hear you’re having some side effects from the Progynova. I start it tomorrow but having a thickness scan on the same day as you. It’s good that you’ve got things to keep you busy until then. 

Micg15 - I agree it’s all becoming a bit real (and scary!) now. Sounds like you are getting prepared. I’m interested to hear which funny yoga poses are meant to help, especially with lining thickness as I have trouble getting it thick enough. I enjoy but am just new to yoga so not sure which poses are for what or where to find some good info. 

AFM - Had down-reg scan today which showed my body is doing as it’s meant to do. Need to start estrogen tomorrow - I do seem to be in lots! Also need to stay on Buserelin and add in aspirin too. Trying to book local scan for 13/1/20. If my lining behaves enough, transfer should be about 10 days later but we’ll just have to see. Hope you’re all ok x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micg15 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hey all
Hope you’re doing well. 

Bubbles12 I’m not back at the clinic until transfer day but I’ll email the nurse. I think I’ll stop running end of next week when I start the oestrogen and just do some light stuff although I’m sure last time I went for a run the day before transfer.

Hopeful sounds like it’s all going in the right direction and exciting that it’s all started. It’s just basically lying on your back with your bum against a wall and legs in the air resting on the wall. No idea if it does anything but I did it last time (along with some other bits) and had good lining so I just want to do everything the same as I’m being superstitious 🤣 

Is anyone taking supplements I’ve started on some zinc and magnesium. Still trying to eat super healthy but chocolate is so tempting haha! I’m going for a more self care approach I think and a little bit of everything In moderation. 

My period isn’t due until next week so feels like a crazy waiting game- just want these 4 weeks to hurry up...well 6 with the 2ww!

Hope everyone else is feeling ok
X


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi ladies 
Sounds like u are all on the right tracks and things are getting a move on, all exciting and scary at same time,

Well 2020 underway, picked up my medication today to start buserlin next week 11th (cd 21) as this will be my first ever FET can any of u ladies give me abit info how long roughly u downregg for? Ano it depends on scans and lining etc but not sure wen I will roughly expect transfer IF everything went to plan, 
POSITIVE thinking ladies We can do this!!!! 
X Kelly x


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

HopingToBeAMammyNo2 - I found it so hard to try to get any sort of idea of a timeline for FET too. When I have started Buserelin on day 21, I took it until I started bleeding (I’ll double check this for you tomorrow but think it was usually about a week later than usual i.e. I was on Buserelin about two weeks before bleed started). Then I had to book a down-reg scan for a week later. If the scan shows a thin lining and quiet ovaries, I’ve started on estrogen the next day (day 1) and had another scan to check lining thickness on day 10. Sometimes I’ve needed another scan a few days later. All being well, I believe my clinic tend to get you to start progesterone on day 15 and transfer around day 20. It all depends on your protocol though and some people seem to be given all scan dates straight away with their protocol. Hope this helps a bit. Feel free to ask for more detail x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

HopingToBeAMammyNo2 - Just checked and I started bleeding on the 12th day of being on the Buserelin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hopeful - thank you for info Yea it says once I start burselin on 11th I shud expect a bleed within 10days from first injection then to call for a baseline scan so a suppose it must be how the lining etc is from there 
X Kelly x


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi Kelly, glad you’ve got the answer. I don’t take burselin in this cycle, I think the progynova does the down reg whilst at the same time getting the lining nice and thick (well hopefully thick). I’ll be on progynova for approx 2 weeks, get lining scan then introduce progesterone pessaries. 

Think my hormones are in full swing, tiredness, headaches and at times feeling down for no reason. Headaches have eased a bit recently though which is something. I don’t remember this from previous times but hey ho, each cycle is different. As much as work will be busy I’m going to try and fit some acupuncture in 🤞🏻

Hope everyone else is good and managing any symptoms/the ongoing dreaded wait x x


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi ladies how are you all doing? 

My headaches have eased, tiredness feels normal and down moods aren’t as much 👏🏻. I’ve not managed to get acupuncture in as need to balance my appts with work and cannot take other time really during the day and there’s no evening ones. Will see what Monday brings with the lining scan 🤞🏻 

Hope you’re all good x x


----------



## Desperatelady30 (Aug 7, 2019)

Hi all! I had my first  FET today so I'm now PUPO!
We had two day 5 blasts transferred. The actual transfer was fine although a little uncomfortable. It had to be done with a full bladder, and then no standing up for 2 hours! Which meant I had my first experience with a bed pan which went badly!! Let's just say I was very wet and without a spare change of clothes! So it might be an idea for you ladies to take a change with you just incase!


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

Hi Everyone,
Please can I join this group?
Nice to meet you all and read where you’re up to.  I wish you all the very best.
I’m not sure whether I’m meant to be here or in general cycle buddies- I’ve joined both.
I feel like I’ve forgotten all the process and lingo since last time. 
I had 3 unsuccessful IUIs followed by a successful IVF and I’m very very lucky to have an amazing 14 month old son.
I have frozen embryos and am going for a frozen embryo transfer later this month. It’s been on off on off for various reasons but as of today it’s looking like it’s on! Agghhhhhhhhh!
I’m excited, nervous, ready, not ready etc etc.
I have a scan to check my lining on tomorrow.

DespLady! Oh noooo! Hope you managed to see the funny side!

Daisy xx


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi all 

Suzie- I had this burselin with my daughter 12yr ago (fresh cycle) I dun another fresh cycle in October but just used the pill to downregg, this is my first FET and using burselin to downregg again then oestradiol tablets alongside the injections which I haven’t had before so hoping I don’t get bad side effects as already such bad anxiety, I had all the symptoms U have got on my fresh cycle think it was the stimulating drugs and cyclogest pesseries that dun it for me, hope u manage to get sorted with ur acupuncture I have always fancied that but scared of the thought of it for sum reason not sure why.

Desperatelady- I work in a hospital so I no the struggle u wud of had with the bed pan it happens all the time surely they will come up with better ideas 1 day as it is tricky, strange how different clinic have different rules, my clinic do the opposite transfer with a empty bladder and straight off the bed soon as embryo put in who knows what difference both make eh Goodluck with ur PUPO i will have my fingers crossed for u I think u are the first in the group to cycle and test so iam hoping u give us all Goodluck with a POSITIVE  

Daisythesnail- welcome to the group u are in the right place for FET cycle I no what u mean about all the mixed emotions is women have it hard don’t we BUT will all be worth it in the end that’s for sure, well done on ur miricle son that’s positive news my daughter now 12 was a result in a first time ivf cycle also Goodluck for tomorrow to check ur lining 

AFM - I start my downregg injections Saturday morning it’s all happening so quick, Hoping I don’t get many side effects I just want to fast forward to the TWW as I actually enjoy the PUPO feeling  

Hope everyone is well
X Kelly x


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh wow exciting times congrats on being PUPO 👏🏻 Hope you’re not finding the 2ww frustrating and you’ve lots of good distractions. Keep us posted 🤞🏻 

Welcome to the group Daisy, how did your lining scan go? I’ve got mine on Monday so we might be similar cycles/timings. 

Good luck Kelly, hope you get limited side effects too. 

Happy weekend everyone, hope you all doing well x x


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi there, hope it’s ok to join, I started burserelin today and all being well transfer planned for around Feb 13th. This will be my second transfer after miscarriage and then cancelled cycle last year. I’m feeling pretty low and anxious tbh. I think partly because I’m trying to just do ‘life as normal’ and not really feeling like I’m able to really talk about or really even realise myself what a big deal it is to go through this and all the hormonal ups and downs. Difficult to talk to my partner because he worries. However I am having counselling which helps. I’m trying to take each step at a time and focus on other things. Just wondering how you guys are managing and what coping strategies you are using?

thanks and all the best to you all


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi 

Brooky- I started my burselin yesturday aswell so we must be cycling together, iam also very anxious with this cycle after a early miscarriage in October which left me with anxiety and panic attacks, if u ever need to chat and support iam only a msg away we can help eachother along, we can and will do this  

X Kelly x


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

HopingToBeAMammyNo2 - Glad to hear you've been able to get started on the buserelin. Hoping any side effects stay away!

brooky - Welcome. I resonate strongly with how you are feeling. This will be my second transfer after a missed carriage at 12 weeks following my first. I'd had some cancelled cycles before this with lining difficulties. I've also been trying to 'make the most of normal life' alongside treatment and take it a day at a time. This goes better some days than others but is getting more difficult as things progress. Like last time, we haven't told other people about our treatment. I can talk to Hubby but he went through a lot last year and I'm mindful of him worrying about me or thinking I'm not coping. I've been having some counselling too to try to have some ongoing support whilst I'm going through this cycle. I've been doing some fertility yoga and a bit of mindfulness (but not enough), trying to keep myself busy with other things and trying to be kind to myself. I'm slightly ahead of you but also here if you want to talk x

Suzie84 - Best of luck for your scan on Monday. I'll be having a scan too so will be thinking about you. It's hard enough fitting treatment in around work without needing to fit in other appointments like accupuncture. 

Daisythesnail - Nice to have you join us. Lovely to hear about your success with your son. How did your scan go? 

Desperatelade30 - Well done on getting to transfer! hope you are coping with being PUPO. Thanks for the advice about a change of clothes. Bless you! It's amazing how differently clinics do things. Last time they said I could get up and use the toilet straight after transfer. Luckily I wasn't absolutely desperate and insisted on laying still for about an hour before a long car journey home trying to lay back as far as I could. 

Micg15 - I've started doing some fertility yoga in the hope it can help with lining. Legs up the wall certainly features! Hope you're doing ok x

AFM - Lining scan tomorrow. Lining always stalled at 6.8mm so expecting it wont get over this but we'll see. Should at least get the next part of the plan. Trying to stay calm and continue with everyday life alongside treatment and trying to occupy myself with other things. Had a wobbly day yesterday which I'm putting down to the hormones and hoping for a better day today!
Hope you’re all ok x


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Welcome Brooky, it is so hard going through this process, getting the counselling will hopefully help but definitely reach out for a moan or vent to this group whenever you need it. If feeling down, it’s cliche but some light exercise where you can or watching some comedy sketches might help pick you up. 

Hopeful good luck tomorrow too let us know how it goes. I had a wobble last weekend but got distracted with friends and family which turned it around. Hope you manage some distractions today. My scan is not until late afternoon so I’ve got to work beforehand so I guess that’s a distraction 😅

Hope everyone is doing well x x


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

Hi Everyone
Kelly- how are you getting on with down regging?
Susie, hope your lining scan goes well tomorrow.  
My cycle was abnormally short (I’m doing a ‘natural cycle‘)so they did my scan found big follicle and triggered me there and then- so transfer on Fri and now I’m on the pessaries- eugh.
Aggghhhhhh it seems to have happened so fast this time- not really ready 
Brooky
Sending love.  Don’t really have any tips I’m afraid :-(  I try to not think about it and my job is crazy busy and chaotic so it’s easier when at work but really it’s at the back of my mind constantly. I’ve barely told anyone this time, (my boss, and a friend who I’ve only known a year- who I never see- we just text) which I prob wouldn’t advise as I’ve got no one to talk about it to.
Love to you all
Xxxx


----------



## Desperatelady30 (Aug 7, 2019)

Daisythesnail - I did find it funny, I suppose its good to have something to laugh about with all of this. How did your scan go?

Hopingtobeamammyno2 - Thanks! Everywhere seem to offer contradicting advice about lying down/getting up. I'm fed up of googling what to eat/not eat seems everywhere says something different! How are you feeling with the meds?

Hopeful_10 - All I could think about from about 30 mins before the transfer was how badly I needed to pee, so I nearly cried when they said I had to stay lay down for 2 hours! They said I could pee on a bed pan after 30 mins, I was determined to last the 2 hours so I didn't have to use the pan but my bladder though otherwise! At least we now we have a funny story out of the process!

Hopeful_10 & Suzie84 - Good luck with your scans, I hope that everything goes well for the two of you!

AFM - I panicking about not sticking to a healthy diet, we are eating in restaurants for every meal (we're in Cyprus) and I don't feel that I've really had a decent meal since I've been here! I really hoping that it isnt going to have too much of an impact! I was warned about symptom spotting but to be honest apart from the odd twinge (which might not even be my womb), I've not felt any different to how I was before the FET. The injections I'm on aren't the nicest, one stings for 10 minutes onces its in and the other makes me really sore and bloated. It feels like a very long time until my test date!


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi ladies, I hope it's okay for me to join.  I was trying to catch up with everyone. 

I had mini ivf before which was medicated but much less.  I had previously had OHSS and did not want to experience it again.  Mini ivf went well for me, we still got 12 good embryos. So for anyone unsure of natural vs medicated, maybe this would be an option?

With regards to FET, the estrogen is for your lining.  I would actually say that 2mg wasn't enough, I was on 8mg last FET.  And now he is a mad little 2 year old running around!!   

So with me, I was due to have FET in February- as I need to time around work holidays, the plan was to take bcp to time everything and have ET around 21st.  I kinda messed up my start day though for bcp so now I'm waiting for my bleed before I can start it which will delay things.  I don't mind waiting a bit longer but I have my flights booked for Feb so would lose them.  The thing is I think my bleed will be here either tomorrow or Tuesday.  If I started bcp on day 1 and took it for 17 days then I could time things as I'd planned.  However, I was told that bcp needs to be taken for 18 days, does anyone know why and if 17 would be enough?


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

Thank you for your lovely replies guys. It definitly helps me to feel less alone with it all. 

I'm really sorry those of you who also had miscarriages, it seems like such a lot of us and I think does put an extra pressure on further treatment. 


hopingtobeamammy- Thankyou,  I hope you are getting some support with your anxiety and panic attacks. I also am very happy to be messaged if you ever need to chat about any of it. How are you finding the injections? I'm finding them more painful this time  What's you expected transfer date?

Hopeful - Thank you for your support. I haven't told people this time either really, I have told my mum and a friend but not told them any dates or specifics. I'm sorry your husband has had a difficult time too, I do think counselling is really helpful so that we don't have to offload it all on our partners who of course have their 'stress buckets' full as well. 

Suzie- thankyou, yes I do need to get more excercise really, have started pilates which is good. And yes, it is really great having somewhere to talk to people who know what I'm going through.

Daisy - Thankyou for your message, I hope it helps being able to talk on here. I was a lot more secretive last time and I fonud it really difficult and find it easier now I've told one or two people. So it might be worth confiding in someone you can trust. But also we are here of course. all the best for Friday! must be a bit of a shock it all happening so quickly!

desperatelady - I'm sure that what you are eating now won't make any difference to the outcome of the test, when is it? Just try to stay as relaxed as possible and hopefully you are getting some sunshine?? All the best, every crossed for you.

Welcome taraeob, I don't know anything about the bcp sorry but hopefully your clinic can advise you?


I really appreciate the kind replies I have had from you guys it really helps and I am hoping the best for you all xxx


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi ladies

Hopeful - no side effects as of yet am hoping it stays that way, I really hope ur lining is playing ball for u tomorrow update us wen u no fingers crossed and positive thinking xx

Suzie- Goodluck for ur Scan tomorrow hope all is ok the right road which iam sure all will be well, let us no how u get on xx

Daisy- injections are going well thank you, ooo so a unexpected short cycle for u I think that’s prob best as less time to think about it, the lovely pesseries eh all for a good cause tho xx

Desperatelady- am enjoying the injections crazy Ano but each injection is a day closer to getting our dreams, i really wudnt worry about eating right foods etc I think once we start cycling it’s out of our hands and nature takes over, I never be strict or stick to healthy eating unfortunately and I had my daughter thru ivf and 2nd cycle worked also but MC so technically ate anything I like and 2 success cycles all in all, just enjoy urself and dnt worry about what to do and not to do will soon be PUPO before u no it xx

Tara- wellcome to the group lovely, I wudnt day 1 day wud make a huge difference so maybe u shid be ok? I have never had estrogen before but iam to take 2mg with pesseries for my first FET so will be my first time with them, Goodluck and look forward to following ur journey so thy u xx

Brooky- they haven’t gave me a rough transfer date yet but wud imagine it being around same time as u of all going well as we started downregg same day iam just waiting for a bleed to call clinic for a scan, iam finding the injections fine don’t feel it at all while doing it just stings a little afterwards but I just massage the area xx

Hope everyone is well sorry if I have missed anyone 
Xx Kelly xx


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey ladies, quick update, we were 7.8m for lining so we start the progesterone pessaries on Thursday and have transfer on Tuesday, it’s feeling a bit more real now  

Hope you are all good, sending positive vibes your way x x


----------



## Micg15 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi all
Sorry I’ve been a bit rubbish with messaging just so busy at work.

Suzie fab news with the lining great that you can transfer on tuesday how exciting. 

Hoping to be - glad that there’s no side effects yet and you’re doing ok.

Desperately don’t worry too much about the eating I’m sure it’ll be fine. I’ve been so rubbish and even now I’m meant to be eating healthy and it’s not working. Just go with how your body feels and what it needs

Welcome to the group Tara 

I’m sorry if I’ve forgotten anyone I’m doing this from my phone and it won’t let me go back to messages!

Afm started my period at the weekend and progynova yesterday. Feeling really stressed last few days then feel bad being stressed as I need to be calm then eat then feel bad and not exercising so feel rubbish!! I was pretty calm but now it’s here I’m stressing. I think I said we have 2 embryos left, I just keep thinking realistically will they be viable as we already have our LG from the same collection, I so want it to work and think this would be our last shot!! 

Sorry for the rant people do know we are doing it but I don’t think anyone really gets it

Hope you all ok 
Let’s hope for lots of baby dust and bfp I’m the next few weeks

Xx


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Micg15 - glad to hear you have been able to get started. I know it’s hard not to stress when it’s suddenly starting but try not to worry about things like your eating when you’re so busy with work and life too. 

Suzie84 - Great news from your scan and that you can progress. I’m not far behind you. Glad it’s not just me who has wobbles. 

HopingToBeAMammyNo2 - Hope you’re doing ok. Looks like we won’t be bumping into each other in the waiting room x

brooky - I’ve got another counselling session later this week which ai hope will help me to offload. Hope you’re doing ok x

Taraeob - welcome. Lovely to hear about your success with mild ivf and your mad little 2 year old. I can’t help with your query but hope your dates work out ok. 

Desperatelade30 - Hope your doing ok. Try not to worry about what you’re eating and make the most of your break and trying to be happy and relaxed. When is OTD? I love your funny story but will be trying not to fill my bladder that much! 

Daisythesnail - Your cycle sounds like a whirlwind but good to cut out the waiting. 

AFM - scan found lining to be 7.9mm - I cant believe it after all the trouble I’ve had with it before! If I hadn’t have been laid down when the doctor told me, I’d have fallen down. Been feeling sick since yesterday afternoon which ai think may be with being on a lot of estrogen. Plan in place with transfer planned for 23/1. Luckily my annual leave works well with it and has helped to take the pressure off. Just got to get through the next few days at work. 
Hope you’re all ok x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

Hi Gang

Just remember, we’re all amazing for going through with this and getting on with our normal lives- just think of the amount of other things we do each day even though we feel that this is taking up 100 percent of our brain space.
Desp Lady how long are you in Cyprus for- are you managing to enjoy it at all?
Taraeob I do hope that you get to use your flights.
Brooky- v glad you feel less alone- we’re in this together.
Kelly- hope injections are going ok.
Susie- Yey pessaries ! I do have a pessary qu, sorry if too much info.  I’m doing the anal ones :-(. They make me need to poo.  If I do, should I use another one  
Micg- no apologies needed for ranting.
That’s what we’re here for.
Love to you all v sorry if I’ve missed anyone 
Daisy xxxxxxx


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

Hey everyone, just a quick one , didn't want to read and run. Good luck with your transfer on Tuesday Suzie... Wait was that today I hope your counselling is helpful Hopeful, I definitely find it's good to be able to offload. Everyone else I hope you are managing to stay relatively calm, and like Daisy said, we are all doing amazingly so try to remember that. Also Daisy, I also LOVE the supositorys or whatever they are called, something to stick in almost every hole, yay     My feeling with them is that, if it has been in for about an hour and then I go to the loo (I know exactly what you mean, the struggle is real   ) then I think that they have absorbed enough and there is no need to use another one. If it's been less than that I would be inclined to use another one. 

On that note, just wondering if anyone has any tips for constipation that works. The progesterone really messes with my tummy. I have used Fybogel but that has horrible chemicals in, aspartame I think or something like that, anyway I'd prefer something a little more natural... Any tried and tested remedies?

Anyway I am generally feeling more positive since joining this board and feeling very supported and part of a group of strong ladies who are on the same page as me. I also have found I feel better since getting a bit more exercise and focussing on my hobbies and work and stuff. I also have signed up to do a course that starts in March so I'm totally just focussing on that, it is sooo helpful to have something that is post treatment outcome to focus on.. Life goes on!!

All the best xxxx


----------



## Micg15 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hey all

Hopeful fab news on the lining great that transfer is planned! Did you do anything different this time?

Brooky I’m finding pomegranate juice helps to get things moving, it tastes disguising but meant to help with lining too

Hope everyone is doing ok. Feeling a little better today no point in this thinking it won’t work when it might! With the eating and stuff I’m just thinking now I was a stone heavier eith my daughter and it worked then so maybe it doesn’t make much difference if I eat a bit of chocolate! 

Glad to have this group to chat to though I’m so hoping for lots of positives!!

Xx


----------



## Desperatelady30 (Aug 7, 2019)

Brooky - Thank you, I'm sure you're right. It's warm enough for t-shirts during the day here but is chilly of an evening. We are heading home tonight, we are looking forward to getting back to some normality. I also think pomegranate juice is good for the loo but I think I've got use to it now, had it everyday for a couple of months. I only need to look at Sugarpuffs and I need to go, and I sometimes make a cauliflower soup which does the same! DH loves the soup but hates the after effects 😂. 

Hopingtobeamammyno2 - Thanks, I'm sure a few treat meals won't be too bad but I'm sure you know what it's like for your mind to be in over drive. Sorry to hear about your mc but it's great to read that you have a daughter from ivf. I didn't mind the first lot of injections I prior to the EC but these latest post fet ones are not nice. 

Suzie84 - Excellent news, how did everything go? 

Mcg15 - Thanks I'm sure you are right. Can you book yourself in for a lovely massage to help with the stress? That's what I did both times when feeling anxious before EC and FET. 

Hopeful - that's great news! Not long to go now then until you're also in the agonising 2ww! My OTD is 21st, it's all I'm thinking about at the moment! I'm switching from being very positive one minute to very negative the next when I don't have clue really what the outcome will be.

Daisythesnail - We head home tonight. Its been a strange trip the FET was on the first full day we had here and it feels like the rest of the time we have just been waiting for our flight. We came for afresh cycle in Nov but I had OHSS so a transfer never happened, we managed to make a really nice holiday of that trip though.


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

Hi Folks, 
Apologies in advance for no personals- but am sending you all love.

I’m really miserable today.  Just wondering if any of you who are on or who have been on progesterone pessaries found it made them really emotional and miserable.

I haven’t been loving my work for ages but last few days and especially today I’ve been really miserable and disillusioned. Not just about work, but that’s the biggest source atm.

Right, moan over

Need to put the bins out!

Xxx


----------



## Micg15 (Sep 20, 2016)

Oh no daisy hope you’re ok? Such an emotional rollercoaster and the hormones def don’t help. Rubbish as well if you don’t like your job but just think fingers crossed this time in 8 months you’ll be on maternity leave!!!
Hope you ok Hun xxx

Desperately hope you get home ok, are you tempted to test early?

Xxx


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks for the tip on pomegranate juice guys!, I'll give that a go. and also, Desperate, your comment on sugarpuffs and cauliflower soup made me literally lol haha. Good idea on the massage Micg15, I'm defo gonna do that! glad you are feeling a bit better today.

Daisy, I'm sorry you are feeling so crap. I definitely do feel more miserable on progesterone. I have to take it every month (in pill form) coz I have POI and take HRT, and those 10 days are defo more miserable than the rest of the month. I think it's partly what creates PMT feelings in general..... Try to be kind to yourself.

Lots of love to you all xx


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey guys sorry I’ve not been on, it has been crazy busy with work. I’ve started my pessaries last night (in prep for transfer on Tuesday), first time using vaginal ones and was warned about the mess 🙈. Any tips when using them during the day? I’ve previously had anal pessaries and found if in for 30mins it was ok. Also think found eating dates or prunes helps with constipation.  

I’m away this weekend with friends for a hen do so that’ll be a nice distraction. Not everyone knows so I’ll cross that bridge as to why I’m not drinking later 😊 I’m hoping I don’t get down but think watching comedy or walking helps (worth a try if you’ve not yet). 

Congrats on lining scans and transfers - hope you get to stay chilled until test day. 

Hope you all have a great weekend x x


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

Hi Gang,

Brooky I’m adopting your hour theory for the progesterone.
I’m using fibogel.
I’m glad you are feeling supported by the group.

Micg15 I might have a look for some pomegranate juice- but your review isn’t exactly selling it!
Glad you’re thinking positive thoughts.

Oohhh desperate lady- getting closer to OTD.  How are you doing?

Susie is your transfer next Tuesday or have you had it?  Hope you enjoy Hen Weekend and think of a good not drinking excuse.

Thanks for all the positive messages to cheer me up folks.  It was lovely to read them all.  I lost the plot a bit yest and cried on one manager in the morn and my boss in the afternoon.  Then had a sleepless night (woke up at 12.15 and didn’t sleep again) worrying and crying about work —— which maybe was good in a way as I didn’t get chance to worry about my FET
Which was TODAY.
(I’m trying to look at the positive slant but really I’m worried that high stress levels aren’t really going to help)

I was in and out the clinic within 25 mins- it’s almost like it didn’t actually happen- so odd.  I feel v aloof from it all can’t describe it really.

Not going back into work this aft but after some lunch I will work from home as deadlines due today.

Muchos love to you all

Daisyxxxx


----------



## Desperatelady30 (Aug 7, 2019)

Hi Daisy congratulations on being PUPO! I've come across lots of stuff which says stress isn't a factor, so hopefully that might make you feel a bit less stressed!

I got back from Cyprus on Wednesday night, I sat in the airport waiting for my DH to get our cases and started with strong period pain which lasted a few minutes. I really panicked, my mum came to pick us up and I burst into tears in arrivals as I was convinced I was bleeding. Thankfully I wasn't! I've had light cramps on and off since then, I'm not really sure what to make of them at the minute. I'm constantly googling, I've read it can be a good sign but it just feels too much like AF arrival (I always start with cramps a week before). DH really doesn't want me to test early, but I'm going crazy and OTD is 4 whole days away!


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi All, Well it looks like anther cycle come February so I thought I would start posting again. So I am picking my prescription up for provera. This will probably take 2 weeks to work and then I will start on the nasal spray and then patches. My last cycle was a complete world wind, from getting a BFN on test date to a week later getting a BFP, then them no finding where the pregnancy was growing. Anyway I am going to be positive and hopefully things go as smoothly as they can!!


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi lori84, it sounds like you've had a horrible time. Everything crossed for you this time around. 

Daisy- ooh exciting, glad it all went well. I know what you mean about feeling aloof. Hope you are managing to stay as calm as poss.

Desperate - Got everything crossed for you. Try to keep yourself occupied if you can xxx

Suzie - re: the pessaries. I just wear a liner during the day. I haven't found it to be too messy to be honest.. So it may not be for you.
  
I'm feeling a bit stressed because I realised that in my plan it said that I should start Progynova on Friday but not have a scan until the following Monday, however I should have Baseline scan before starting the pills... Luckily I rang the clinic and they said that I was right and rearranged it... This is about the 4th thing that has been wrong with my plan that I have luckily noticed including not giving me the right medication and telling me to inject at the wrong time of day.. thank god I've gone through this before and knew that those things were wrong!!! argh.. It's just not filling me with confidence... and also I am paranoid that I won't have a bleed.. however I did only stop the pill yesterday so I need to give myself a chance.... argh! 

Anyway. Being stressed isn't exactly going to help so I'm just going to try to think lining shedding thoughts and er... don't know what else.. 

haha  

All the best xxx


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

Desperate Lady- it’s so tough, thinking of you.  Tears at the airport sounds horrendous.  Try not to test early/ it won’t help because you won’t believe the result either way.
Lori, hi.  Your last cycle sounds truly awful.  Hopefully this is your time.
Brooky - my brain has failed me- can’t remember what you wrote now.  Sorry!!!  So annoying that you can’t scroll back up once your replying. Sending love anyway.

Random thought for the eve.
How odd is it that if it finally does work after your 2ww you are suddenly 4 weeks pregnant.

Must sleep!!!!

Night xxx


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

Oh yes B your clinic and the errors- v good job you are on the case.  That’s not great :-(


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Daisythesnail -Congratulations on being PUPO. It's hardly surprising you've had a few tears. This journey does crazy things to your emotions and sleep. It's very odd to go from positive test to 4 weeks pregnant but the waiting then starts again to scan etc. ... I heard that stress can't be helped but that stressing about stress can so try not to worry. When is OTD? 

Brooky - How stressful! It's good you are on the ball and double checking everything. Glad you got all the arrangements in place. 

Lori84 - Positive to hear that you are getting prepared to start. Sorry to hear about how complicated and difficult it must have been last time. Hoping you have a more straightforward and less complicated journey this time. 

Desperatelady30 - The airport incident sounds so awful. I really think Dr Google doesn't help at all but it's so tempting to try to find out information there. Completely relate to feeling positive one minute and very negative the next. I assume this is normal?! Really not long now until OTD! Hang in there x

Suzie84 - Hope you have a lovely time at the Hen Do. What a fab distraction. I was nervous about the pessaries last time as they had been given such a bad press and whilst I couldn't say I was looking forward to starting them, I just used a liner and found them manageable. I'm not far behind you x 

Micg15 - How are you doing? Where are you up to with things? I'm not sure what helped my lining. I did fertility yoga to supposedly boost lining so perhaps that was it! I was having brazil nuts and pomegranate juice but did these before. Been having my 5 a day, trying to have some protein and making sure I do 10,000 steps. I was on loads of estrogen, but was last time although was on a different patch as the usual one isn't available. I'm carrying more weight than last time but still in the healthy category so trying to just think it was good for the soul to have enjoyed Christmas.  

AFM - I'm keeping up to date with your messages if not always getting round to replying straight away. Glad to be off work now until after transfer. The challenge now is to keep busy enough not to worry too much! The nausea eased after a couple of days but its back again today with a bit of acid reflux. Had final buserelin injection yesterday and started the pessaries today. All being well transfer should be 23/1 x


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi all 

Tori- I cycled with u back in October I was wondered how u got on, I had the same problem but my HCG levels kept dropping glad to see us both cycling again and hope this is our time for our babies I feel quite positive knowing it worked although not the end results we hoped, Goodluck look forward to following ur journey again 

Daisy- yeyyy enjoy every day of ur PUPO I really hope u give us the beginning of a nice run of positives for all us ladies looking forward to seeing how u get on in the dreaded tww babydust coming ur way I used to wonder that aswell about being 4weeks after the tww but it’s becos wen a women falls preg without treatment she will be pregnant and going thru the morula/blasto stage but us us fertility ladies that’s all dun for us in the lab so we kinda skip all that 

Hopeful- how long have u been doing the burselin for? Iam on day 8 now and wondered how long u do it til with a FET? Not be long for u now think ur the next step to me 

Brooky- aww no not good of ur clinic it’s there job to be keeping u right not other way around but it is a good job that it on top form, must be frustrating for u tho, I hope AF arrives for u very soon I found on my last cycle I had af within 3 days  of stopping the pill

Suzie- wow Goodluck for ur transfer on Tuesday can’t wait til iam at that stage again I loved my PUPO weird I no, as for the pesseries I found the front passage VERY messy and uncomfortable and within 5-10mins I have mega leakage sorry tmi my last cycle I did front way on a night and back way on a morning, this cycle I think iam gonna go for the back way all the time as I never get any coming away and our bodies need all the progesterone it needs what us ladies have to do eh lol 

Micg- how U getting on? Which stage u currently at? All of us ladies have each others back in this awful time and will all be willing eachother on and always here to have a rant-moan-cry we WILL get there 

Desperate- wow not long at all now, u can be our first official success in the group! I no that feeling of AF coming BUT bit of reasurance for u wen I had ivf with my daughter I bled at 7weeks 11weeks 17weeks and heavy bright red aswell and she is 100% fine these things happen and is very common in ivf pregnancies the cramps etc cud be implantation and everything stretching out in there preparing u looking forward to ur OTD I have a good feeling for u 

Sorry if I have missed anyone
Iam currently on day 8 of burselin, must admit I dnt like the downregg stage it seems as if nothing happening and lasts for ever, iam just waiting for AF to arrive then call clinic for downreg Scan not sure if I have asked before or not how long I have downregged for? So far iam constantly tired, no energy, eating anything and everything in site craving all naughty food so deffinatly a See-food diet for me  

Xx Kelly xx


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

HopingToBeAMammyNo2 - so down regulation on a long cycle does seem to go on forever! Depends on your body I guess. For me it was 30 days of Buserelin then it will be 5 days of progesterone before transfer. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jojonz (Jun 10, 2014)

Hey everyone- thought I would jump on here too! AFter two cancelled FET because my progesterone was too high meaning I had ovulated,I'm back!

Hopeful and HopingToBeAMammy - that does sound like a long time. I was going to be on buserelin but then my clinic changed to zoladex instead, I think its very similar but is one (HUGE) injection once, rather than daily, and is much cheaper but has same results. I certainly am not enjoying the side effects either, but at least I" don't have to inject daily... but the needle was massive!!

Hopeful how lovely to be off work for a time! when will you go back to work? I transfer day after you but as I"m in NZ (assume you are in UK?) it' will only be 12 hours or so later! 

Brooky - that's awful to be in that position. Would you consider changing clinics or is that not really an option for you? Great to hear you're onto it and clearly you will need to keep being switched on to make sure you are happy with it all. I find that hard as I don't want to be a pain, but this is very important to get it right so good on you for trusting your knowledge and asking!

Lori - that does sound sO tough. Glad you're back again

Desperate Lady - got my fingers crossedfor your BFP. Good on you for waiting for your test day, so hard and time does drag by! Glad you didn't have any bleeding at the airport, and yes fingers crossed the cramping was a great sign!

Daisythesnail - wow congrats on being PUPO. I totally know what you mean about the FET feeling like a bit of a non event! I have started taking a meditation with me, that I listen to straight after the transfer. I always ask as the clinic, and they don't mind, but otherwise it feels almost like a business transaction and I like to give it a bit more symbolism or something!!! Good luck for your 2WW

Suzie - not long now!! how exciting. I started my pessaries today also, for transfer on Friday! I have found using a liner is fine, and when possible I will get up early to put them in then go back to bed for a bit, the night time ones I put in just before bed, and the midday ones I just try to do at a time when I can sit for a bit after. They are a bit messy, but nothing a liner can't fix!

MICG15 - hope you're feeling better now - although the progynova won't be helping! Yes I"m trying to exercise daily this cycle, these drugs are adding a bit of weight on me so trying to do a bit of yoga or a walk daily - even if it helps my stress levels that's a good thing.

HI to anyone else I"ve missed out!

AFM - this will be my 5th FET since the birth of my daughter 3 years ago. I"ve had a couple of CP and some that were just BFN.. and then also two cancelled cycles last year so Im pleased this one hasn't been cancelled. 

WE live a 5 hour drive from the clinic, so I'll head off on Thursday and have two nights away which is a bit of a treat - a wee holiday! STarted my pessaries today and also I"m on something called the Colorado protocol as well so also taking antibiotics and steriods to hopefyully avoid a repeat CP. It's strange as I am one of those people who very rarely takes any medication at all, so with a massive injection to down reg just before Christmas and now all this, I feel like a walking pharmacy! Not complaining though. My mission this week is to eat really well and sleep well too as we are also right in the midst of moving house so it's all go! No box lifting for me after Friday. 

So nice to be on here with you all and cool to see a few people transferring around the same time. HOpe this is our time x


----------



## Jupiter 96 (Aug 12, 2016)

Well it's certainly very busy in here!

Hello to everyone!

I started the New Year with a cancelled cycle...  It was the for the best and it has been a case of back to the drawing board for me...

My fertility consultant is putting me on a long protocol to see if this can reduce my overly enthusiastic lining that shall be known moving forward as "Mrs Bennet" (of Pride & Prejudice fame).  This is because my lining is always enthusiastic, goes a little overboard but has best interests at heart.  My lining is like that, over does it!
That being said if down regulation doesn't help we'll still transfer with a thicker than average lining if structure is good.  It looks like a thicker lining is my "normal" but I guess the long protocol is worth a try.

Hoping that somehow we can transfer end of Feb but I guess it's could be March depending on the arrival of the AF following a few weeks of down regulation

Wishing everyone the best of luck on this roller coaster of journey!

Jx


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi guys just a quick one will reply properly later. Just really stressing because I still haven’t had a bleed, stopped pill on Thursday. Meant to have baseline on Tuesday and start progynova on Friday 😬 just wondering if anyone has been in this situation? I know that stressing is not going to help so am staying as busy as poss, walking lots etc . I’m just wondering, if I don’t have a bleed what will happen? Had to cancel last cycle so reallllly don’t want to have to do that again... 

Thanks for any thoughts xxx


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

Hi Gang

Thanks Hopeful- great name- I should stop stressing and become hopeful!  Not too long until 23rd- what are you doing to keep sane?

Hoping up be a Mammy, hope your AF arrives soon, keep up the see food diet!!

Hi Jojonz ... oohhh transfer on 24th.  It’s all happening ladies.  I like your meditation idea. Hopefully 6th time lucky for you.

Jupiter- yep, this is the place to be!  Hope long protocol calms Mrs Bennet!

Brooky I’m sorry, this sounds really stressful, I’m afraid I can’t impart any wisdom.  Let us know how you’re getting on.

On the hot topic of pessaries... I always do them in the rectum and apart from making me desperate to poo, there’s no mess.

I think I must be odd in really not liking the 2ww PUPO
I hate the not knowing, the what ifs, and it’s hard trying to do all the things that you should be doing if you were pregnant when you do t know if you are.  This is my 5th 2ww.  I know some of you have had a lot more.  That’s a lot of waiting!
I know I’m v blessed to have had a successful pregnancy and an amazing son, and I do feel bad for even being on here moaning when I read some of your stories.
I’m a ‘single mum by choice’ which is a ridiculous title as I would much rather have a loving partner, but it hasn’t worked out like that... and I wouldn’t change my son through donor sperm for anything.
Any of you ladies single?  I know there is a single ladies thread, but I feel quite at home on this one.. as long as you don’t mind me staying.
I’m already feeling a bit down because I’m my cycle that worked I had definite implantation pain the day after transfer- haven’t had that this time.

Desperate Lady- I’m desperately hoping for you that you get a positive.

Love to you all
Xxxxx


----------



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi all,

Just to jump in quickly....

Brooky, the exact same thing happened to me, in the end I was 5 days past when I was supposed to have AF, my clinic was amazing and just adjusted everything.  They know we aren't machines and have to allow for this.  Give them a call honey, it will be ok  

Lots of love to you all.

Riley x


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi ladies, happy Monday, we’ve passed another week on this journey which can only be a good thing. 

Daisy - you def shouldn’t change threads you belong in this one 😊  I can imagine it must be difficult juggling work, appts and looking after your son but it’ll be worth it when you get that positive result. I’ve got no advice about the implantation pain other than all pregnancies are different so try to stay positive and get good distractions where you can. 

Brooky - so sorry to hear about all this extra stress, hopefully it won’t have any connection to your cycle but it’s an awful feeling. Fingers crossed you get some good news soon. Not sure if similar to you but my bleed was out by two days so I couldn’t start cycle in December (where I would’ve had two weeks off during the 2ww). I was deflated by that bit got excited when sorted dates for this cycle. Hopefully you get some clarity soon. 

Jupiter - I love the naming of Mrs Bennett but do hope the long protocol helps sort her out 😊

Jojonz - good luck with this cycle, a five hour drive is a bit crap for you too, is that normal in NZ to have to drive so far? Hope the side effects improve. 

Kelly - id go with the flow and enjoy the see food diet, there’s enough pressure elsewhere, you can always add more healthy foods when you get further into the cycle. Good luck with down reg and hope things pick up soon. I was bad heads, tiredness and feeling down first week but those side effects eased. 

Hopeful - I am so jealous of your time off, enjoy every minute (well enjoy not being at work) and hold you get some positive distractions, box sets are always good. 

Lori - good luck with this cycle. I’ve not had the nasal spray before so that’s a new one - hope no strange side effects and all goes well. 

Desperate Lady - stay strong where you can, I’ll no doubt be on here second guessing all symptoms too. Hope you have some more relaxing time after your trip and you get a positive answer soon. 

Micg - enjoy the eating and go with the flow where you can. There’s enough pressure out there for you. 

Sorry if I missed anyone but hope you’re all doing well. I really do value these forums and the support we can give each other. AFM, hen do was nice distraction, managed to stay under the radar with not drinking. Excited for transfer tomorrow but husband cannot get time off to come. It’s not exactly the most flattering position to be in so debating asking my mum or friend or just going solo. Work is manic but I’ll try and stay relaxed where I can and distracted too. 

Good luck ladies - we’ve got this x x


----------



## Desperatelady30 (Aug 7, 2019)

I'm absolutely devastated, we decided to test this morning (1 day before OTD so 11dp5dt) and I got a bfn. I woke at 4am desperate to pee so thought it was the best time to do the test as it would have been the strongest urine. Unfortunately I completely read the test wrong in my sleepy excitement and thought it was a bfp, told DH and got him to turn the bedroom light on so I could show him and that's when I realised I'd got I wrong. Felt like I'd been hit by a bus. I was certain I was pregnant, everything seemed to have gone well, 2 hatching blasts that were very good quality and I had a good thick lining.


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

Desperate Lady
I’m so completely gutted for you.  I’m just so so sorry.  Feel free to rant and cry on here as much as you like if it even helps a tiny bit.
The mix up with the results must have made it even more devastating  than it would have otherwise been.
Just sending so so much love
Daisy xxxx


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh Desperate Lady I am so sorry to read your news, it’s a cruel process and the second guessing all the symptoms doesn’t help, plus the mis-reading and uncontrollable hope that it’s a BFP. We’ve all been there but it doesn’t help take away the sting. Are you expected to do a blood test anywhere or was it just HPT? I truly hope it changes for you come tomorrow, but if not, allow yourself time to rant, grieve, moan, completely indulge and take time for you and your hubby. Thinking of you x x


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Desperate lady- I am so sorry to read ur news  
It’s such a tough journey and us ladies are the strongest to even decide to go thru treatment never mind face all the heart break that comes with it, wish I cud help or say sumthing to ease ur pain but I have been in that situation and ino nothing helps but just no we are all here for u day and night big hugs xxxxxx


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

Kelly, we cycled together in September/October, nice to see your cycling again, how has your journey gone this time?


----------



## Micg15 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi All, 

desperate im so so sorry for you. Its so tough, especially when there is no rhyme or reason. please be kind to yourself, and get lots of love and support from those around you. I know it doesn't make things easier but just distraction where you can. sending you  lots of love xxx

Suzie good luck for transfer keeping everything crossed for you and hope its ok. glad that you enjoyed the hen and managed to hide the non drinking

Brooky so sorry for the added stress. what a nightmare, really hope it sorts itself soon

Jojonz good luck. ouch that sounds like a long drive but hopefully be worth it

Hopeful enjoy your time off. hope you get to relax a bit

Kelly def continue with the see food diet...I know I am!! there's too much else going on to worry about it at the mo!

sorry if I have missed anyone, hope you are all doing well.

afm..had my lining scan this morning and was 8mm, so good to start cyclogest on Saturday then transfer next Friday! im willing the days to pass but in reality Im full on with work so hopefully it will. im in such a bad mood though and so exhausted not sure if its meds, stress or work but really feeling it this time. im also going between extreme positivity and complete negativity! such a horrible rollercoaster

love to all hope you all surviving the best we can xx


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

MICG your work sounds like mine 🤣 At least it’s keeps us busy 🙈 Congrats on your lining that is fantastic 👏🏻 Transfer went well today thanks. Had my mum in with me which she was pleased with and I got to take a pic of the embryo and then film it developing in the lab too to show DH. Test day is 3rd Feb 🤞🏻 X x


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Lori- we did yea and both our treatment sadly ended same way was such a hard thing to go thru but here we our dusting ourselfs off and going again   iam downregging at the min on day 10 so hoping for AF in next couple days so I can move on to baseline scan and estrogen tablets so pleased I dnt have the stimms and trigger this time as they really knocked me for 6 let’s hope this is our final try,  

Xx Kelly xx


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Suzie - wow fantastic news on ur PUPO I really hope this is ur cycle looking forward to following ur TWW 

Xx Kelly xx


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

HopingToBeAMammyNo2 - Hope the down-regging is going ok. Hopefully you'll be able to move forward soon. I think I've joined you on the See Food diet!

Suzie84 - Glad your transfer went well. Good that your Mum could go with you. Box set ideas needed!

Micg15 - Good news on the lining! Blame the emotions on the drugs!

lori84 - How are you doing? 

Daisythesnail - You're very welcome here and need to stay. You're a inspiration going through all of this on your own! Every cycle is different. My fingers are crossed for you. When is your OTD? Trying to stay hopeful but it's an aspiration rather than a truth! Not too bad so far with keeping distracted. Been out on walks and busy tidying the house ahead of transfer but we'll have to see how I go after transfer though!

Desperatelady30 - So very sorry to hear about your BFN. What a cruel way to find out. Hope you are taking good care and being kind to yourself. Sending love x

Riley12 - Welcome aboard x

brooky - Not been in your situation but I'm sure your clinic can adjust the scans to fit around what your body is doing. 

Jupiter 96 - I love that you refer to your lining as Mrs Bennet! What a character! Let's hope the long protocol keeps her at bay!

Jojonz - I love New Zealand! Where about are you? Spent time there a few years ago when we were travelling based in Wellington but travelled about. I don't envy you with the massive needle! an't believe you are doing this in the midst of a house move. I thought we were a long way from our clinic (just over 3 hours) but you are even further. Off work this week, then back a week and then off for two to give me time to adjust to the test results. 

AFM - Continuing on with the Pessaries. Just finished aspirin. So far it's been good to have some time off work. I've been busying myself with tidying the house ahead of transfer. We live quite a distance from the clinic so going to travel there tomorrow. Will be contacted tomorrow with details for transfer. Feeling really nervous about what's to come. Trying to take it a day at a time. Concerned about how I'll cope after transfer and with test results. Back to work next week (which will at least keep me busy!) but then off for two weeks to give me time around test date. Glad to have all you lovely ladies around for support x


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi Ladies

This sounds like a lovely, supportive and active group. I would like to join in please and share our journeys. Had transfer yesterday OTD 2/2/2020, will be on holiday then as well x


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi Daisy the nail, I am also single like yourself. Xx


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

Hi Gang
Suzi, v excited that you got a pic and film of your embryo.  Mine was on the screen apparently but I couldn’t see it as the nurse was standing in the way!
So, we’re in the 2WW together.
Kelly- hope AF comes v soon.
Hopeful, good work with distracting yourself and tidying.
Migc- totally with you on the rollercoaster of emotions.
Hi to everyone else too.

I’m feeling bizarrely positive that I am pregnant- which is really odd as diff symptoms to my successful pregnancy.
Since day 2 post transfer I’ve been waking up dizzy in the mornings and have had waves of nausea during day.  Sporadic period cramp like pains and occasional sharp short pain in lower right abdomen and an overwhelming tiredness that just hits sometimes.  I’m  actually getting quite worried that there is a possibility that strong early symptoms could mean that the single embryo that was transferred has split into twins.  I don’t know how I’d cope with twins and a 2 year old on my own either practically or financially. Agghhhhhh I would embrace it though.
I thought I wouldn’t think about it as much with my 1 year old to look after but I can’t think of anything else... it’s on my mind every minute.
I’m at work next three days (euughhh let the stress begin) so I’m hoping I’ll have less time to think about it then.
I’m probably utterly wrong and heading for a BFN.... who knows!
Nighty night
Hope you all have a good sleep
Xxxx


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

Ohhhhh Hi Fairy Godmother
Welcome .... you’re joining Suzi and I in 2ww.
Are you holidaying anywhere nice? Xxxxx


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

Thankyou all for your supportive messages. I came on my period yesterday morning, thank goodness, I rang the clinic and they just rearranged my scan and all being well nothing else has to be moved.

Desperate- I am so so sorry to hear your news. It totally sucks and isn't fair at all is it, be kind to yourself and take the time that you need to . We are all here for you xxx

Micg - It really is such a rollercoaster isn't it. It's always hard to know what is the hormones and what is just the rediculousness and stress of the situation!!

Suzie- congrats on the transfer going well, everything crossed for you, hope you are keeping calm xx

Hopeful - I know what you mean about worrying about how you will cope post transfer and with test results. I feel even more nervous this time than before because I had the miscarriage before, feels harder and harder to get bad news. So lets keep positive and keep everything crossed    . I think it's important to remmeber, as some ladies have already said, you are extremely strong and resilient to be at this point in the journey, so whatever happens you will cope.   I hope the travel etc goes smoothly. 

Rfairygodmother - welcome! and good luck with the 2 ww   xx

Daisy- I'm glad you are feeling so positive, that's excellent. keep it up and hopefully it will spread to the rest of us too    apparently this emoji is positive energy..... hmmm haha

I am feeling relieved and more positive now. Just going through the motions and at leasting hoping to get to the point of transfer with no more unknown variables!  

All the best everyone xxxxx


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

Feeling less positive now... as I lie on my bathroom floor at 1.30am- for last 45 mins alternating between sickness, diarrhoea and near fainting and minutes of feeling ok in between (like now).
Don’t think this can be a symptom... think I just have a bug. :-(


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

Still being sick.  Work isn’t an option.  Just need to somehow get little one to Nursery


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh no Daisy that’s rubbish timing!! I hope it will be short lived. Can you take some time from work to recover? I had a sharp pain early hours so hoped that was a positive sign so maybe not all symptoms were just sickness bug related 🤞🏻I hope you get nursery sorted. 

Rfairygodmother welcome to the group and good luck with 2ww, your OTD is a day before me 🤞🏻

Brooky glad things can be worked out for scan and no other changes. 

Hopeful I think sorting your house out is a good distraction, you may need box sets lined up if you’re off for two weeks around test day to keep you distracted 😊

Kelly thanks for well wishes too, hope your AF makes an appearance soon. 

Hope everyone else are keeping sane x x


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

I just wanted to pop in and say hi. i'm currently down regulating for an FET which will take place sometime in mid-February.
this is our last one. We had 3 blastos, out of which the second one resulted in my daughter  
I'm turning 40 in February so it feels like this is our last chance as I had high FSH and low AMH already when the embryos were collected in 2016.

Good luck girls!


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi ladies

Daisy - how are you?  Hope u feel better soon. When was your transfer (sorry I haven't read the whole thread yet).

Also feeling nauseous but only day 2. I think it's the progesterone with me.

When is everyones OTDs? Mines 2.2.2020.


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

That’s my birthday fairygodmother and it is a magical one in 2020. May it bring you the biggest fattest positive


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Welcome Pritamin, what a way to celebrate your bday, hopefully with a smooth (and positive) 3rd FET. 

RFairygodmother my OTD is 3rd Feb. It’ll be a blood test at the clinic, wondering if we’ll hold out until then to test 😊 Will your test be blood test or usual HPT? 

Daisy I hope you’re feeling better and sorted nursery out.  X


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

Hi Gang
Welcome Pritamin

I’ve still got DandV but less regular....it’s been a long long day.  Def a low point in my parenting this morn when I was throwing up and I could hear My little one screaming for me from his room.  Also when I nearly threw up in the car park when picking him up from Nursery. :-(

Has made me really panic about if I was pregnant and I got bad morning sickness how would I cope.  I didn’t even consider this before treatment.  Also keep having irrational panic (I really hope irrational) about having twins. I had a SET but apparently there’s 2 percent chance of it splitting into 2.  I’ve been googling both these things all day and I’m pretty sure that’s made the panic worse!

Much as I hate work atm the thought of 3 days (still having symptoms and can’t go back until 48 hours after last episode) on my own with nothing to distract me from the am I pregnant, am I not... and panics is not filling me with joy.

My test date is on Tuesday... I’m not even sure what date that is ... or what date it is now!  I’ve never tested early before in my last 5 cycles- I totally would have done today if I’d had a test- luckily I only have the clinic one, and I wouldn’t dare use that early.

Suzie- isn’t it hard to know what’s the progesterone and what isn’t.

Fairy Godmother- happy special B Day- in advance.
How are you doing?

Xxx


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

Brooky I’m really glad that the clinic have rescheduled your treatment


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi cycle buddies 

Ohhh I like a nice busy thread helps keep us all sane  

Daisy - oooo iam really hoping u get ur dream BFP on Tuesday have everything crossed for u, exciting but scary at the same time, u have got this  

Pritimin- hey hunnie, welcome to the thread, iam also currently downregging on day 12 what day u upto and what u using for downregg, iam on injections with supercur look forward to following ur journey with u 

Suzie - ahhh not long for ur test either, with my daughter is was just a HPT but with this clinic we do beta bloods instead which I kind of prefer as I can’t bring myself to test for sum reason rather have sumone tell me then finding out myself strange Ano but I have no worries of me testing early so suppose it can be a good thing, Goodluck I have got this 

Fairy godmother- ahh fab ur test date is just around the corner aswell wishing u all the best and really hope this is ur time along with all of us! 

Brooky- it is such a tough time isn’t it I don’t think us ladies actually realise how strong we actually are, think I get every emotion possible within few hours   we will all get there tho positive mental attitude 

Sorry for anyone I haven’t mentioned still catching up with the busy posts that’s been going on

AFM- Yeyyyy AF arrived (unfortunately wen shopping) don’t yi just love the timings eh  
Called clinic and just waiting on them getting back to me for my downregg scan iam currently on day 12 of downregg injections, I feel like iam all over the place esp with having my anxiety and panic attacks then all the extra hormones whilst injecting and then AF build up hormones, I have been on work since MC in October as I took it bad and I return to work on Wednesday looking forward to it but really nervous at the same time, esp with cycling right now as I work in a very busy as u can imagine A+E department with just going back I can’t take time off so will have to grin and bare whilst using estrogen, pesseries and whatever else ooo dear, BUT by going to work is what helps us pay for this rather expensive treatment, I am still pushing for my last 2 embryo’s to be transferred together, thankfully the potential of having twins don’t scare me as grew up with twin brothers twin uncles and back in the family and my partner has twin brothers and his grandad is a twin so goes back in his family aswell so always been prepared of possible twins which has prob helped me be prepared for what cud be, will update u all wen I hear from clinic, hope u are all well and holding it strong us ladies are bigger and better then the HULK  

Xx Kelly xx


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

daisythesnail - your test date is just around the corner, fingers crossed.

hopingtobeamammy - i've started on 30ml supercur twice a day last tuesday so that would make it day 10 today. I started on day 1 of my cycle. I have a downreg scan booked for Monday. which clinic are you with? Your work sounds super busy but you're right, it will help keep your mind off cycling.


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

Hi Gang,

Pritimin hope downregging is bearable.

Brooky... What's your first date at the clinic...sorry if I've missed this.

Suzie.... If we're symptom spotting (I clearly am) your sharp pain could have been an implantation pain.

Fairy Godmother....it's so hard to know how sent is what's the progesterone...re your nausea.  It's only dawned on me today that my symptoms that seem similar to my past successful cycle could be because both times I was on progesterone- wasn't for other cycles.

Hoping to be a mammy ( you did choose a long name!)
Typical for AF when out :-/
Really hope you can focus and stay calmer and that work is a positive distraction rather than an added stress.  Working in A and E sounds pretty stressful to me.
I admire your twin keenness!  I have twin Godsons who I've spent loads of time with over the years and looked after them and their siblings for several days on my own lots of times.  So I think I'd be as as prepared as a person who has no twins in their actual family could be...but if I get a BFP this baby will be due when my LO in 23 months old.  The thought of dealing with 3 under 2s alone fills me with v real fear.  I need to get over this stress and just focus on hoping for a BFP on Tues.
I'm getting over sickness bug and have eaten toast today- yey.
Feel constantly dizzy but that's prob as much due to sickness bug as anything else.
I've been thinking because I had an abnormally short cycle I think my period would be due tomorrow.... As that's 14 days after my ovulation.  That would be a cruel way to find out it hadn't worked... Not even getting to OTD
Excellent, why did I think of that...something new to stress about!!  It makes me want to go out and buy a preg test today so I find out before period starts

Love the Hulk comment

Much love to you all

Daisy xxx


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi ladies, 
I’ll update properly later or perhaps in the morning but wanted to let you know that I’ve just got back home following a long drive back after transfer today. Apparently our embryo was doing well. OTD Wed 5/2. Really scared about coping with the 2ww and whatever comes after that after previous missed miscarriage. Hopefully we can support each other x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

En route to bed now but just wanted to say
Hopeful... remain hopeful.
Sounds like it was a really great start with embryo doing well.
We’ll def support you.
The long long drive must make it seem so much more of a mission.
You can do it 
Night night xxxxxxxxxxx.


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

I’ve woken crazy dizzy... but with period pain
Too scared to go to the loo to check
X


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hopeful well done on transfer 👏🏻🤞🏻 Rest where you can and get lots of relaxing in. 

Daisy - hopefully it’s just the end of this bug you’ve got 🤞🏻 Will your period come when on the meds? Also when is OTD again? You’ve got this, stay strong. 

AFM, I’ve a TMI/personal question. I had either vaginal or uterine contractions during my sleep, it woke me up. I cannot find much online other than it might impact implantation. Have you experienced this or heard of it? Hoping for a success story so mind can be put at ease 🙈 x x


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi 

Suzie- wen I had ivf 12year who I had this every night was awful used to wake me up with the AF cramps used to hate bedtime Cos I knew it was gonna happen, but I got my daughter with that cycle, so cud be a positive thing I heard it actually helps implantation see and hear mixed reviews about it but it clearly didn’t effect me and got a BFP 

Xx Kelly xx


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Kelly you star, thank you for the reassurance 😘, hope you’re keeping well x


----------



## Micg15 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi all

Suzie I think I remember having that with my little girl I’d say could be a good sign

Daisy sounds like you’re going through it. Will you test early? I was so ill after transfer from my little girl and didn’t stop her so hopf you’ll be ok. Hope you getting lots of support from family and friends

Hopeful good luck!! We. An support each other through the 2ww be kind to yourself and fingers crossed.


Hoping glad af arrived hope you coping ok with work 

Fairy godmother hope you feeling better on the pessaries Hopf all be worth it in the end!!

Hi anyone I’ve forgotten 

Afm I’m still struggling I’m not sure if it’s meds or exhaustion been pulling 14 hour work dats around looking after bubba!! Feel so anxious and sick when I think about the 2ww! Last time I got a bfp 7dpt I’ll probably test early again this time but just feel so crap about it being a negative. I know I’m so lucky to have my gorgeous girl and I feel a fraud but I just want this to work so much as I know this is our last go (I’d go again hubby won’t) 

Anyways loving having such a supportive thread. 

I’ve decided I need to go shopping tomo to buy a new Victoria’s Secret lounge suit for transfer day 🤣

Xx


----------



## Micg15 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi all

Suzie I think I remember having that with my little girl I’d say could be a good sign

Daisy sounds like you’re going through it. Will you test early? I was so ill after transfer from my little girl and didn’t stop her so hopf you’ll be ok. Hope you getting lots of support from family and friends

Hopeful good luck!! We. An support each other through the 2ww be kind to yourself and fingers crossed.


Hoping glad af arrived hope you coping ok with work 

Fairy godmother hope you feeling better on the pessaries Hopf all be worth it in the end!!

Hi anyone I’ve forgotten 

Afm I’m still struggling I’m not sure if it’s meds or exhaustion been pulling 14 hour work dats around looking after bubba!! Feel so anxious and sick when I think about the 2ww! Last time I got a bfp 7dpt I’ll probably test early again this time but just feel so crap about it being a negative. I know I’m so lucky to have my gorgeous girl and I feel a fraud but I just want this to work so much as I know this is our last go (I’d go again hubby won’t) 

Anyways loving having such a supportive thread. 

I’ve decided I need to go shopping tomo to buy a new Victoria’s Secret lounge suit for transfer day 🤣

Xx


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks Micg15, it is reassuring to hear 😊 I get the emotional rollercoaster so don’t beat yourself up when doubt creeps in (although forcing PMA on you might at least life the mood). I’ve had a tough day today too and think it’s due to lack of sleep/exhaustion. Took myself out for a distraction and had my daughter with me too. I get feeling guilty when you have been lucky to have one and equally the longing to get them a sibling. Hopefully this is all our turn 🤞🏻🤞🏻 

Also Victoria Secret Lounge attire... if only, I asked my hubby to get me a nightie (that’s what my clinic recommends and I don’t own any), and he and my daughter chose a Disney one together. As sweet as that was from my daughter it was not flattering in the slightest 🤣🙈


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

Hi Gang

No period.... yet.... I’m still hanging in there.  Crazy dizziness suddenly lifted at 12.10.... so suddenly I just felt ok. Very odd.

Suzie, contractions sound pretty unpleasant... glad people had success stories.

Micg15 I don’t know, I’ve never tested early before but I’m so so so tempted
I think 14 hour work days plus looking after a little one would exhaust anyone before you add in the crazy ivf drugs and stress.
Hope the shopping expedition cheers you up a bit!

Bet you looked great in your Disney nightie Suzie.

I had to wear a backless hospital gown... was desperately trying to pull it around me as I walked down the corridor so as not to expose my bum to all the nurses!

Also I utterly forgot to shave my legs, didn’t even cross my mind, so a full winter Forest was on show... so embarrassing when the nurse had to strap my legs in to that horrible contraption!!!

Love to you all.
Anyone doing anything nice this weekend to treat themselves and take their minds off the process? 
Xxxxx


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Daisy you crack me up, I’m sure it wasn’t quite winter forest but what a description 🤣🤣🤣 Pleased your dizziness has gone, what a time you’re having!!

I don’t know if it was vaginal or uterine movements I had as it was in my sleep but the success stories helped ease me. 

Tbf for the nightie I was lucky that it was the wrong size (probs why unflattering) so whilst I didn’t have it for the transfer we might have to change it so I can wear it in the house for my daughter (although not sure that would change how flattering it might be 😊🙈😅). Hats off to you for rocking the gown. I ended up in normal pjs and just took the bottoms off when ready 😊

We’ve my daughters social life of parties and classes this weekend so nothing adulty exciting, hope to rest more Tbf and sort things in house. 

Hope you (and others) have nice distractions planned and get to rest too x x


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

How old is your daughter Suzie?

Anyone know how to start a new thread- or even if that’s actually allowed in this crazy site.

I want to ask people’s experiences about vaginal/uterine prolapse.  In short, I got this a few weeks after giving birth and despite seeing gynae and specialist physio it’s never really improved, so literally haven’t been able to do any exercise since my son and only v limited slow walking- or it all falls out (sorry people!!!). In last week it’s got worse than ever.  Dunno if it’s due to prolapse, poss pregnancy or due to them poking around In there to do the transfer.  I’m getting scared what could happen with it if I am pregnant as how it could affect pregnancy.  Both my gynae and physio did say it was ok to try to get pregnant again .

Anyway it’s very off our topic, just wanted to know if any of you know where or how to post it.

Thanks xx


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Daisythesnail - Sorry I can’t help with help with the prolapse stuff but hope someone can give advice. Hope the dizziness is settling too. Sounds like an awful time with being ill. Can just imagine the winter forest situation! Not long until your test now. Thanks for the advice and reassurance x

Suzie84 – I think I would have been chuffed with the Disney Nighty whatever the size! I’m finding nothing about this process flattering though. I’m not far behind your OTD. Have you got any boxset recommendations? 

Micg15 – Thanks for the kind words. No wonder you’re shattered with such long work days on top of home life! Completely relate to your nerves about the 2ww.

HopingToBeAMammyNo2 – Glad you’re period arrived so you can move on if not at the best of times. Hope your return to work goes ok but look after yourself. I had a good bit off time off after my miscarriage last year too. I work for NHS but not in such a frontline service as A&E. 

Pritamin – Welcome. Hope the down-regulation is going ok. 

Rfairygodmother – Welcome to the group. We took a holiday during our last 2ww which helped to pass the time. Hope you’re having a lovely time.
brooky – Glad your clinic could accommodate your late period. I also feel more worried about coping because of my miscarriage too. Thanks for your kind words x 

Hope the rest of you are doing ok x

AFM – Not much to say really. Very slow day pottering around at home following transfer and long journey home yesterday. Got a couple of little things planned for the next few days to help pass the time. Back in work next week but just two days then got more leave booked. I’ll be busy at work so will keep my mind off things but worried about managing to take things slowly there. Trying to just focus on one day at a time.


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Daisy I’m afraid I don’t know how to set up another thread but think there might be some help/guidance somewhere. Sorry to hear what you’re going through on top of this too. Fingers crossed you get some reassurance soon and some useful advice on it. 

Hopeful - sounds like you’ve a good approach for taking it easy. I’m guessing work don’t know if you’re worried about taking it slow there. Not knowing what you do, if they don’t know what you’re doing can you make up an excuse about pulling your back or shoulder or something so you’re not as hands on? Or if office work, take things more at a slower pace? 

For box sets.... where to start 😃 Dexter, Prison Break, Breaking Bad, Downton Abbey, The Crown, When They See Us and Big Little Lies..... also been told You and After Life are must see’s. I’m sure there’s loads more I’ve seen but these stand out. 

Happy weekend to everyone x x


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Happy Sunday all! 

Daisy / Suzie / Hopeful - when are your otds? I'm sure you've said it already but my memory is not the best 

Nothing much to report for me. I have family visiting for the next 9 days and have a downreg scan tomorrow at the clinic. I keep forgetting to do the shots on time but I think i had the same on my previous successful FET. 
I hope i can reduce the dose from twice a day as I'm steadily putting on weight which is kind of annoying after Christmas 

have a lovely rest of the weekend everyone xx


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi all

Protamin- am finding the same thing with downregg I am honestly eating for fun and hate it constantly craving any food or shud I say all fatty foods but hopefully all worth while and continue piling on the pounds with healthy babbas at the end 

Afm am on day 15 of downregg clinic called and says to start taking the estradiol tomorrow along with my downregg injections and go in for a scan on 5th and then transfer on the 10th seems strange as from starting downregg over 2 weeks ago I haven’t had any check up with them and straight onto the estradiol tomorrow til 5days before transfer wen I will have a scan anyone else had this? 

Xx Kelly xx


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Hopingtobe- it does sound a bit odd to start you on estradiol without a scan to see if you’ve downregged enough but you’ll have a scan 5 days before transfer which is more important as they’ll check if you’re lining is thick enough for a transfer. I am sure they know what they’re doing xx
Which clinic are you with?


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi ladies

Nice to be part of busy thread. Sorry if iv missed any questions, I'm going yo keep up looking on daily now as my memory has gone terrible! 

Hoping to be a mummy - my clinic doesn't even do down reg (which I think is y my fets haven't been successful), I also didn't have a scan b4 estradiol just few days b4 transfer. 


Hope everyone is OK. Who is due to test next? I need to buy a test soon for 2nd tho I might test b4 I go on holiday which is 1st so might test 31st Jan. 

Baby dust xxx


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

Hey Gang,
Hopeful- I hope you do manage to take it more slowly on your two days at work.

Suzie- loving your box set advice!

Pritamin- do you find family visiting for 9 days fun or stressful?  How was your downreg scan?

Kelly- I can totally empathise with eating for fun!  Exciting that you’ve got a transfer date.

Fairy Godmother, where are you going on holiday?  Exciting buying tests- I ordered mine from Amazon as didn’t want to be spotted buying them locally!!

So I’m next ... my official test date is tomorrow.
But.... big confession.... I’ve tested early (never done this before.... I think those of you asking if I’m going to rest early have been a bad influence.)

It’s positive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I’M PREGNANT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Oh massive congratulations Daisythesnail! That’s a really fab start for our group. Really happy for you x

Will reply properly to the rest of you later when I can do it from my laptop where it’s easier x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elzunia11 (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi Ladies me again. So I have a flu and still feel bad and FET should happen on Friday did any of you had  transfer while recovering from and infection. I just wonder as gutted it makes me perhaps it's best to cancel and wait till I recover.


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

Hi E
I had just finished antibiotics for tonsillitis when I had my FET then I got a sickness bug 4 days after transfer and somehow it worked. Xxxx


----------



## Micg15 (Sep 20, 2016)

Daisy that’s amazing news so happy for you! Do you have to have a blood test tomorrow?

Will reply properly later hope everyone else is surviving. 

Let’s hope lots more positives to come.

I’m so fed up with waiting for transfer feels like days are dragging. Roll on Wednesday when we fly and Friday transfer

Xx


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

Thanks everyone 
No my clinic don’t do blood tests to confirm. They’ll do a scan in 2-3 weeks I think.


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Yey!!! That’s wonderful news daisy, congratulations!   
Will you do more tests as you go along? 

Afm - downreg didn’t work, I have beautiful triple lining and a 20mm follicle (or cyst) in the left and a 17mm one in the right ovary. They’re probably cysts as they do look the same on the scan but will try naturally just in case. DH is very happy.
So I need to wait for my period to come then we’ll see next steps.

I find family visiting fun, they help a lot 

Hello everyone else. Keep the good news coming.


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Congratulations Daisy the snail xxx


----------



## Micg15 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hey all

pritamin does that mean transfer will be delayed for you? Hope you ok?

Suzie thanks for the recommendations I’ll need them next week

Hoping yep that’s me too I was trying to be so good but just eating rubbish. The progesterone has made me so bloated too so actually look 8 months preg!!

Elzunia poor you!! Hope you can still go ahead with transfer 

Hope everyone else is going ok

Counting down to Friday here! Fly on Wednesday so only one day left at work!!!
I keep thinking this time next week I could be pregnant 🙏🙏

Love to all xx


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Micg15 - hope your last day at work flies by. Then you’ll behaving transfer before you know it x

Rfairygodmother - not long to go now. Nice to have your holiday to look forward to as well x

Pritamin - how annoying that the down-regulation didn’t work! Hopefully you can get another plan together and try again soon. Nice to have family visiting. 

Daisythesnail - still super happy for you! 

Elzunia11 - that’s rubbish timing. Hope you feel better soon. Contact your clinic and see what they advise about transfer. 

HopingToBeAMammyNo2 - in terms of my down-reg and FET prep. I start on Buserelin on day 21, wait for bleed then have a scan a week later. Then start estradiol and scan day  10. All being well start progesterone day 15 and transfer day 20. That said, they need to carefully check I have down-regged with us having PGD. The clinics do things differently but you can call them to double check if you have any concerns. 

Suzie84 - thanks for the box set suggestions! My boss knows about the IVF but others at work don’t know. I work for the NHS with patients but no manual handling. Decided I’m going to say I had s procedure if I need help lifting of need to take things slower. Should be fine with patients (as long as I don’t get emotional) just busy. How are you managing with the wait? 

AFM - 4dp5dt. Managed ok so far by having a good balance of keeping my mind busy, some light activity and some rest too. I’ve been sleeping really poorly with bad dreams so feeling tired. The days off have helped take the pressure off. Still worried about the next few days at work but will do what I can but I’m going to look after me first. I’m worried in case I have some bleeding (I did at 6dp5dt last time) which makes me so anxious. I know it isn’t even necessarily bad news but even the thought of it frightens me. It’s so hard either the symptoms which I’m certain are down to progesterone. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi guys, I’ve not managed to keep on top of the thread much past couple of days so might have missed a few updates. 

Daisy- that is amazing news huge congratulations 🙌🏻🙌🏻 Have you let your clinic know? How many days post and what day embryo did you use? Eeeekkk 👏🏻👏🏻

Hopeful - stay strong and don’t push yourself. You’ve done so well so far, not long to go before test day and think you’ve a good plan with dealing with patients/colleagues (oh and the sinner is another box set idea but maybe start with light hearted 😊). 

Micg15 - where are you flying to? Would love a break from work too right now 😅

Pritamin - sorry you’re downreg did not work. I am loving your positivity in your posts though. Hopefully your period arrives soon and you can find out next steps. Enjoy having family close, I’m guessing they live a distance away if staying for 9 days. 

RFairygodmother - where will you be holidaying? Will you have a blood test or just HPT? 

Elzunia - welcome to the group, I started this cycle at end of antibiotics for a gum infection and I’ve had a transfer before with a bad cold but not flu. Trust your body and instincts and get advice from clinic, it may be they can continue course of meds for few days to help you recover before transfer? 

Kelly - I’ve not had the same approach as you but I’ve been on diff meds. My lining scan ended up being six days before transfer date so the scan on 5th and transfer on 10th sounds about right. Hope you’re keeping yourself distracted. 

AFM... I had a busy weekend and then worked from home yesterday and drove myself crazy yesterday, so I took a HPT this morning (7dp5dt) and it’s positive 🙌🏻🙌🏻🎉👏🏻😁 I am beyond excited. Still have six days to wait for blood test with clinic (3rd Feb is OTD) and slightly tempted to get the HPT with the lines to watch them get darker (as the one I used was digital but just said pregnant). I am totally distracted now and not sure how I’ll work 😅🙈. Think next six days will drag but still want the blood test to let me know HCG reading. I am pleased I can share with this group, it’s a fab forum for support, thank you ladies 😘.


----------



## Micg15 (Sep 20, 2016)

Suzie amazing news so happy for you and to have a positive this early is fab!!
Loving this thread so hoping it’s a lucky one for us all

Enjoy your bfp Hun xx


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thank you, super excited 😊👏🏻 X


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Omg Suzie, that’s fantastic news, congratulations!! Haha, not surprised you’re tempted to carry on with Hpt-s, 6 days is bloody far away. 

Yes, my transfer is delayed and I’m not sure by how much but to be honest I’m not too bothered about it just yet.
Last time around it took us almost a year from setting off on the IVF journey to get to our first transfer at ARGC that I’m not surprised that I’m delayed again. My body always does the opposite to what it should.
I hope though that it’s only a month or so delay.

Hopeful - not long to go now, I’m keeping my fingers, toes and eyes crossed for you. And everyone else who is testing soon.

micg15 / fairygodmother - hope you guys will have a nice time away.

Loving the positivity on the thread, keep it going


----------



## Micg15 (Sep 20, 2016)

Suzie has it sunk in yet? I’d be testing everyday too I’m a nightmare 🤣

Pritamin glad you feeling optimistic hopefully it’ll all come together and won’t be too long. Thanks won’t be any sightseeing this time just transfer and home really. Although may squeeze in some tummy greek food!

How’s everyone else doing?
Xx


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi ladies

Suzie84 - that's super news, awww- congratulations!!!!  Must be high hgc to get a reading so early anoll. I will be doing a urine preg test.

Think I will test Friday as we r going Lanzarote Sat. Going to buy test tomorrow or Thur.

Welcome to the new ladies xxx


----------



## Micg15 (Sep 20, 2016)

Have a lovely holiday fairy godmother 

I’m stressing! Last time on progesterone my boobs killed by day 3 but this time nothing! I do have bad bloating and emotional but im stressing that the progesterone isn’t working or going through. Am I being stupid and just panicking?
Xx


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi Micg, things can be different every time as you know. I'm sure it is working. Pretty normal though to be wondering about things like that. 

Anyone else getting daily headaches? Had diarrhea this morning which is unusual (sorry for tmi) but thinking it's something to do with the hormones?

This is my very last FET after 3 other failed so starting to hit me a bit now with only few days to go to testing (am v v  lucky to have my daughter from 2nd ivf and am forever grateful).  Is anyone else's OTD 2nd Feb? 


How is everyone getting on? So good to have 2 ladies with  BFPs on here-yeah!!!!

Xxxx


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Massive congratulation Suzie84! More fabulous news x

Will reply fully tomorrow. Got through today at work. It was busy and I’m tired but managed to potter through the day ok. Had cramps during a long drive and thoughtI was going to have bleeding but none yet. Just need to get through tomorrow then can put work to one side for a bit. Symptoms (probably just from the drugs) are so difficult to ignore and not try to second guess about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micg15 (Sep 20, 2016)

hi

Hopeful hope youre feeling a bit better today and get through work. its so hard isn't it trying to carry on as normal whilst all of this is going on.

Fairygodmother hope the headache is ok. I did after my last FET none this time. im still stressing if the progesterone is working I don't feel like im having symptoms, a few cramps here and there and bloating and emotional but not the headaches or sore boobs. no way of telling now I guess just got to hope its ok. 
its tough when its your last try and its all pinning on that. Im so hoping for you. in a similar situation, hubby isn't keen to go again (I would!) we are lucky that it worked first time with our daughter but id love to give her a sibling

Pritamin hope you ok, any progress

Suzie/ Daisy hope you both enjoying your BFP!!

hope everyone else ok.

xx


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thank you ladies, not quite sunk in yet, think will avoid being a serial tester and just enjoy the moment, I am ridiculously excited and know if anything happens I’ll come crashing down but that would happen anyway regardless 😊

Daisy - hope you are enjoying yourself, what are next steps for you? I’ll get my HCG blood test on Monday so think that’ll confirm things more for me. 

Hopeful - I’m pleased you got through okay, it is so tough going through this but only one more day and you can relax a bit. 

Micg15 - you’re not stupid we second guess everything, my boobs went v tender then when normal again so think it’ll all be different. Hope you don’t drive yourself crazy (I certainly did 😅)

RFairygodmother - I had loads of headaches initially then they got better. Not diarrhoea but more windy (sorry for tmi). The delights of progesterone. 

Pritamin - really hope it’s only a short delay. Enjoy time with your family. 

Hope everyone else is doing well and sorry if I missed anyone x x


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Ladies I’ve started spotting tonight.... any success stories out there when this has happened? Feeling pretty down but still clinging onto hope. Bought another HPT (digital) and it has an error so got to wait to need a wee again to do it again 😤 x


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi all 

Suzie- try not to worry and cause urself stress, with my cycle wen I got my daughter I bleed heavy at 11weeks and 17weeks like a fresh red full on period, u can get bleeding with the disturbance from the transfer aswell, what colour if ur spotting? Red/pink/brown? 

Xx Kelly xx


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

Hi Gang
I have quickly read all of your msgs.... really sorry... can’t do proper reply now.... crap crap day and banging headache.
Congrats Suzie...   think positive.... I think/hope spotting is ok... fingers tightly crossed...
Much love to the rest of you
Will reply properly soon

Lots of love xxx


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks ladies, trying to stay positive. It was slight spotting of light pink/brown. Def not red. Wondering if it’s just irritation with the pessaries as they’re vaginal. Will call clinic in morning to see if they’ll do an HCG this week plus Monday but I imagine it’ll be a no. 

Sorry you’ve had a crap day and bad head, hopefully a good night sleep will help x x


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Suzie84 - Get your feet up and fingers crossed. I had some bleeding on 6dp5dt on my last cycle then got a BFP and everything’s was ok at he first scan. 

Micg15 - I’m not sure the lack of symptoms means anything! You are lucky to have your daughter and hoping you’ll have a sibling for her soon. 

Rfairygodmother - It’s so difficult to know what symptoms are down to drugs or something else. My OTD is after your on 5/2. Not long until yours! I would love to go to Lanzarote now too! 

Pritamin - Best to get things sorted properly before progressing to transfer. I know it must be hard but loving your positivity about it though x

Sending love to the rest of you x

AFM - 5dp5dt. Got through work! Thank goodness. Hoping to get a few bits done to catch up on work over the next few days then put it to one side for a few weeks. Have been worried that I would start bleeding. I had some bleeding on 5dt5dp last time which was really scary. Need to try to continue to take it a day at a time. I’m frightened of testing x



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi guys, I'm afriad I have got totally behind with all the messages and don't think I will be able to reply to everyone as have a headache and need to go to bed ! , but I really hope everyone is ok, and big congratulations on those BFPs!!! 

Hopingtobeamammy - I know this is a bit of a belated reply, but I had a baseline scan before taking the estrogen and just after having a bleed. It's not long to the 5th now but could you ring and double check if they should scan you earlier? I'm sure it is fine, every clinic does things differently. How are you doing anyway? I am rediculously tired but apart from that am ok I think... 

My transfer is going to be sometime in two weeks time, haven't got date yet.. 

Is it just me, Pritamin and Hopingtobeamammy still to have transfers? Good idea to wait and make sure everything is as it needs to be Pritamin, I'm glad you are taking it in your stride. Well done.

Love to you all xx


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

I’m trying to catch up but just quickly Suzie, try not to worry. Spotting is totally normal, embie is settling in its nest and that could cause it. I had spotting at 6 weeks last time and I really panicked but all turned out ok in the end.
I also became a serial HCG tester and did private tests every other day for about 10 days. I was back home in Hungary though where it’s not very expensive. 
Fingers crossed for you xx

Micg15 - try not to worry about a lack of symptoms, I’m sure progesterone is getting through. Every cycle is different xx

Sorry for the short reply and lack of personals. Xx


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thank you for the reassurance ladies. After my error HPT last night I did another one and it looked negative (I hoped it was because of timing). I didn’t sleep great and needed the toilet about 3:30am so did another HPT and it says pregnant 1-2 weeks (yay). Will still phone clinic today... sorry for the drama!!

Pritamin I’ve distant family in Hungary too, I hope you’re managing to relax and enjoying your family visit. 

Brooky - good news about transfer date hope the confirm the specifics for you soon. 

Hopeful - so pleased you can put work to one side. Do you have to do HPT or will you get bloods done? Get onto the box sets for distraction if you’re off. 

You’re all such a supportive group, hope you’re all doing okay x x


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi ladies 

Brooky - we will be in tww together I think, iam pencilled in for Transfer on 10th depending on my lining scan on Wednesday, I dug out my treatment plan and it seems it’s all right they did tell me after AF on downregg I wud have a scan so maybe they have got themselfs mixed up wen they were telling me. 

Hopeful- iam gonna have the same worries as I as I bled 5dp5dt last cycle aswell so iam gonna be a bundle of nerves wen I get to that stage but as it turned out there bleed was implantation as I got a bfp but then early Mc fingers crossed u follow on with ur BFP Goodluck 

Suzie - it’s still picking up the hcg levels on tests so keep going beta tests are so much more reasurring so hopefully urs will put ur mind at rest I think it’s good that u have a positive so early as they say implantation is later on with FET? Keep us updated 

Fairygodmother- tell urself this is ur last treatment Why? Cos it’s gonna work hunnie!!!! We are gonna have a very positive success group here positive mental attitude much easier said then dun Ano 

Micg- it is very hard keep plodding on while we are pumping our bodies with alsorts of medication sumdays I wonder to myself how I get thru each day but we do and we will get there 

Daisy the snail- over the moon for u, congratulations sit back relax and enjoy every min, I wish u all the success on the world 

AFM - iam on day 20 of downregg really enjoy doing the injections but starting to come to a end and looking for unbruised areas now, iam also on day 3 of estrogen aswell, headaches have been hurrendous and AF type cramps, Have my scan on Wednesday to check linings as all good iam booked in for transfer on 10th can’t believe 11 more days and I will be PUPO hoping all goes well and straight forward now the lovely presseries to add into my collection they joys, work are being fab and gonna let me use sum hols for my TWW as I think 13hr shifts are far too much in tww wen constantly on feet for 12 of them and only 1 hr break and want the best chance of success iam going for my 2 embryo’s transferred together unless they object to it but think I have the last day with it being private treatment ( that’s going on positive terms that they both thaw) 1 worry after another isn’t it 
Sorry anyone I have missed am trying to catch up with group
Xx Kelly xx


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi Kelly, I remember the injections from previous cycles, I bruise like a peach too, you’re doing amazing with it. I also had horrific headaches first week in estrogen and was wiped, make sure you’re drinking lots of water and resting. Im pleased you get to use hols in 2ww. Get some nice plans in to distract, even if that’s just a box set or three 😊. I think you’re right when it’s private in that you can ask for two, unless there’s a direct medical conflict, they can give opinion but it’ll be your decision on the number. Fingers crossed everything goes smoothly for Wed and also up to transfer. You got this x x


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

This sure is a lucky thread, tested this am and I was so amazed to see it actually positive. A long journey but feels amazing! I only used a cheap test so will probably need to check on a proper one. Lol.

OTD not actually until Sunday.

Anyone else testing v soon?

Suzie - how r u now? Has the spotting settled now?

Baby dust xxx


----------



## Micg15 (Sep 20, 2016)

Congrats fairy godmother that’s amazing news so happy for you

Hope everyone is doing well sorry for lack of personals

Well I’m officially PUPO!! 2 embryos transferred 4aa and 2aa (anyone heard any 2aa successes?!?) transfer didn’t go as smoothly as last time, apparently my cervix was really small and bladder too full so had to change catheter and all seemed a bit stressful, Hopf it’s ok though although it did stress me then was more difficult understanding what had happened! Not feeling hopeful but we will see

2ww now eek
Love to all 

Xx


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Wow RFairygodmother that’s fantastic news congratulations 🥳🎉👏🏻🙌🏻🙌🏻 Do you need blood test as well or just HPT? I’m in a much better place thanks, spotting was minimal and think stopped or stopping. I’m putting it down to the pessaries and either implantation or irritation (esp as colour hard to describe). I’m bk to feeling positive again 😊🤞🏻🙏🏻

Micg15 - congratulations too on being PUPO. You poor thing though for that experience, I cannot imagine how much stress that must’ve added but I hope you’ve managed to rest and relax afterwards. Sorry I don’t know about grades as my clinic haven’t discussed that with me, I’ve just been told they’re good quality. 

Happy Friday everyone else... we’ve made it through another week 🙌🏻🙌🏻 X x


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Wooo hoo Fairy, congratulations, fantastic news, so happy for you.

Micg - congrats on being Pupo here’s to a smooth 2ww

Xxx


----------



## Micg15 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi all

Jj welcome hope you’re surviving. Not long to go fingers crossed

Pritamin thanks hope you’re doing well.

I’m going to be really negative I’m sorry in advance. Been awake all night crying and stressing. I’m convinced it hasn’t worked I feel absolutely nothing not even progesterone symptoms. Last time as I said so many symptoms from them but this time apart from some initial nausea and bloating but nothing else, I don’t think that it’s absorbed through. Then obviously yesterday was difficult and I felt they were really blasé about it and as I couldn’t understand what was going on it’s made my anxiety worse. Obviously nothing I can do about it now but wish it had been picked up about the cervix at a scan. Anyways I’m feeling pretty miserable today no energy to do anything and stuck in a hotel room. This process is so unfair that we have to do it and can’t just “try again next month” 
Sorry ladies for the negativity 😢😢

Hope you all ok xx


----------



## trying1 (Jul 7, 2015)

Apologies to barge in like this.
Is anyone doing a medicated fet.
Did you start your progesterone in the am or the pm 6 days prior to transfer? 
With my son I did it am 
With this new clinic I’ve been told to start pm


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Welcome JJ you clearly have a lot of will power, hope you’re keeping sane. 

Welcome Trying1, I started my progesterone on the evening (one dose). Think have done that too in previous cycles. 

Micg15 - do not apologise, I’m gutted you’re feeling like this, esp when away from home comforts. How long you away for? My boobs were v tender at first then felt pretty much normal with odd tenderness. Keep remembering every pregnancy will be different, each cycle will be different. You’ve had a knock with your experience at transfer but you are PUPO. When I felt down with the spotting someone told me I can look at it negatively or positively but ultimately it’s only affecting me. So try and pick yourself up, enjoy being PUPO and get some good plans in place to distract you. Easier said then done and sending love your way. 

Hope everyone rise is doing okay x x


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Oh Micg, hugs to you. If it’s any consolation I didn’t feel ANYTHING with my daughter. I was totally convinced it didn’t work. And I know it often feels like that stories such as this always happen to other people. But I was one of those people too. Symptoms don’t mean much. On previous failed cycles I had all kinds of symptoms and it didn’t work.  What I’m trying to say is that you never know. Lots of love 

Trying - I was on Cyclogest pessaries twice a day. If you only take it once, don’t think it matters whether it’s am or pm as long as you have the same amount in a 24 hour period. 
When I had injectable progesterone then I had to do it in the evening


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi

Trying- with progesterone I do 2 a day one in the AM one in the PM so on x2 a day my previous cycle was the same so wen I go for the scan on 5th I will start that PM with my first one 

Xx Kelly xx


----------



## trying1 (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks hoping so will you start yours 5th pm and transfer on 10th? This is what one of my clinics is saying to do. The other is saying to start the equivalent of the 5th am 

and pritamin thanks too 

wish you both best of luck x


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Trying- yea so I will get the Go-ahead on 5th to start them that Pm, When are u expecting ur transfer have u been giving a rough date? 

Xx Kelly xx


----------



## trying1 (Jul 7, 2015)

7th of feb! Starting progesterone today . I’m under 2 clinics one saying start progesterone in am and other pm! And I can’t rem wot I did with my ds.


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Micg15 - sending u hugs. When is ur OTD?

Trying - hi, I started pessaries pm as they had to check lining ready on scan in the afternoon b4 starting.

Hope every one else is OK. 

Have some pink blood now, Suzie know u mentioned the spotting so staying positive (didn't have it last successful pregnancy though). Today official td and line has gone darker but the spotting just started in last hour. Very pink- mixed with pessary I guess.


Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## tarapt (Nov 4, 2016)

Hello all, sorry for the lack of personals, but I'm on my phone and cant see previous posts.  I hope everyone is doing ok.

I am officially pupo.  Had my transfer on Friday and this us the first chance I've had to post.  I'm supposed to be sorting clothes for the charity shop as we are renting the house out, but I'm  having a rest for 10 minutes.  I'm doing quad therapy and boy do those lubion injections sting.  I forgot how painful they are.  

Otd is 12th February , no symptoms but I do burst into tears at the drop of a hat.  All these extra hormones play havoc. 

Fairy dust to everyone


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi Tarapt

Congrats on being PUPO.  What is the quad therapy? Xx


----------



## tarapt (Nov 4, 2016)

I'm on extra meds.  I had 2 miscarriages and the clinic decided to introduce steroids and lubion injections  as well as patches and pressures on my last cycle and it was successful.  Doing exactly the same this time.

Quad Therapy is a combination of four different types of drugs, which help to address issues with the immune and clotting system in your body that may be preventing you becoming pregnant or the pregnancy progressing. When your immune and clotting system malfunctions, it can cause implantation failure and miscarriage.


----------



## Micg15 (Sep 20, 2016)

Thank you all for the replies and good to know you didn’t feel anything Pritamin. 

Tara welcome think we pretty near in otd I’m on 10/2

How’s everyone else doing?

Still no real symptoms few twinges/prangs and headache but all progesterone related probably. Trying to not second guess think I just need to hang in there although still not hopeful

If it is a bfn I think im going to ask for a lap. My diagnosis have always been a bit skewed I definitely have pof but every scan they always say about endometriosis and my ovaries being hard to identify, no one has ever really given me definite answers as always focused on the pof but after my c section I’m now wondering if this is causing issues with my uterus and the Endo has got worse. So prob think a lap is needed before any decision about future tries. Anyway that’s a while off 8 days to get over first!! 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend, who’s next to test? Xx


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi all, happy Monday, another week down! I get my HCG blood test today to hopefully confirm all is going well 🤞🏻 

RFairygodmother - I did have spotting but with my pessaries it was either light pink/brown/grey, that has since stopped so I’m hoping it was linked with implantation bleed. Hope you’re doing ok, I know it’s can be a shock when we want it to go right. 

Micg15 - think you’re doing right not to second guess and to think of next steps too but try and stay rested and distracted so you can enjoy the PUPO stage, still a good probability it’ll have worked 🤞🏻

Tarapt - not heard of Quad Therapy, really hope it all goes smoothly for you. 

Hope everyone else is doing well x x


----------



## jjaj34 (Nov 6, 2016)

Just a quick update - I did my HPT and got a BFN 😞 I am absolutely devastated. It’s so hard especially when all the way through treatment everything was so positive. 

Hope everyone else is ok. Got my fingers crossed for good news for the rest of you ladies still to test x


----------



## Micg15 (Sep 20, 2016)

Oh jj I’m so sorry it’s so cruel. Is today your otd date?
Hope you’re ok sending lots of love xx


----------



## jjaj34 (Nov 6, 2016)

Thank you, my OTD is tomorrow x


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi JJ I’m so sorry for that result, will you do another HPT or is it a blood test tomorrow? Take it easy today where you can, keeping everything crossed 🤞🏻 x


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm really sorry JJ, sending you hugs xx

Suzie - any news on HCG?

nothing to report from me and i'm in a bit of a rush, so sorry for the lack of personals. xx


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi Pritamin, I was told HCG should be 150 but it was 383 so got my BFP confirmed 👏🏻👏🏻 Such a relief. I have my first scan in two weeks 🤞🏻🙏🏻

Good luck to everyone for upcoming transfers and OTD 🤞🏻X x


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Still in Spain on holiday so can't really go to get checked but just had back pain whilst out. Been loo and bleeding so not looking good, even tho I had tested Fri sat sun and the line had gone darker each time. Can't believe it. Shocking when last go. Guess better happening now than further down the line. 

Hope everything goes well for everyone else, been nice being in the group. Xx


----------



## Micg15 (Sep 20, 2016)

Oh fairy godmother sorry to hear that, it could be implantation bleeding though couldn’t it? Know it’s scary but don’t rule yourself out yet. Really hope you ok sending lots of love xx

Suzie fab number really pleases for you

Xxx


----------



## lollypop3 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Hope you don't mind me joining this thread. I have my second scan on Wednesday CD10 to see if my lining is thick enough for a TX on the 10th Feb but I'm a bit concerned that they are putting my frozen embryo back too early. I will only be CD17 when its put back.  Might ask the clinic if they will put in it later either Tuesday or Wednesday.  Does anyone know if it matters or not?

Congrats to the ladies who have received the best news in the world and   for those who haven't been successful.

Lollypop XXX


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

Hi Gang
Wow 3 pages of msgs since I last logged in on Thurs?

Jjaj34
What awful news, I’m so sorry, sending loads of love.

Hopeful - well done for getting through work.

Brooky - have you got a transfer date yet?

Hoping to be a mammy - 10th is soon . Are you keeping sane in the meantime? 13 hour shifts do sound crazy.  Good use of hols 

Fairy Godmother I’m watching your updates with baited breath- have everything crossed for you

Ohhh Micg sorry you’re transfer was so horrible and that you’re feeling so down.

Trying 1.  I do progesterone morn and eve. So little help I’m afraid. How does it work with 2 clinics?

Tarapt- Hi
Congrats on being in 2ww
Sorry about the emotions- crap isn’t it.

Suzie- amazing HGC result wahooooo

Lolly pop- welcome to this v active group
What does CD mean?  I thought I ovulated before trigger took effect and therefore that transfer was on wrong day... but my preg yest is positive Atm so turns out my clinic knew best..


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

Afm
I have scan to check for a heartbeat a week on Tues.  I feel pregnant, waves of exhaustion and my boobs feel enormous and tender.  I’m excited but nervous.  I’ve turned into a serial tester- have done about 6 preg tests so far!
So much love to you all xxx


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Daisythesnail - Very exciting you have a scan so soon! Sort of good to be feeling pregnant! X

Lollypop3 - Welcome! I think I had my transfer on day 21. 

Micg15 - sorry to hear you were feeling so down. How are you now? Hope you’ve picked up a bit. It’s so hard. Sending hugs x

Rfairygodmother - really sorry to hear about the bleeding. It doesn’t necessarily mean bad news. Perhaps your feet up and get some rest and see if it slows. Perhaps call your clinic for some advice. Sending you love x

Suzie84 - great news from your blood test. I’ll just be having a urine test x

Pritamin - how are you doing?

Jjaj34 - sorry to hear your news. Hope you’re doing ok x

Tarapt - very sorry to hear of your miscarriages. Glad to hear the extra meds led to success and hope they work for you again x

Trying1 - I take progesterone twice a day and  started on the morning 5 days before transfer day. Hope you got sorted. It must be hard with two clinics x

HopingToBeAMammyNo2- sorry to hear you were having so many symptoms from the drugs. Glad to hear you can use some annual leave to take some time from work during your 2ww. 

Brooky - how are you getting on? Have you got more of an idea when your transfer might be? 

AFM - I ‘m reading along but keep getting behind in replying. I’m 11dp5dt. Just two more sleeps until urine test. I’m terrified! I’d rather just stay in the pupo bubble. Have been worried about starting bleeding but so far so good. Been trying to take it a day at a time but it’s hard at times. Struggling with sleep and bad dreams too which doesn’t help. I think there are others due to test this week so? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Daisy have you got more tests to do 😊 A week will fly over until you see baby. 

Hopeful - well done on staying strong. One more sleep to go. Will you just phone clinic and arrange scan after your HPT?


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

Suzie84 - Hopefully! Need to keep busy today x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pritamin (Oct 29, 2015)

Suzie - yey! that's fantastic news, i'm so so happy for you.

RFairy - what do you mean when you say bleeding? is it only when you wipe? Don't rule yourself out, your lines are getting darker. keeping everything crossed for you.

Lollypop - Welcome to the thread. how many days is your embryo? I'd trust what the clinic say, it's not as much as how many days along you're in your cycle but how good your lining is. They have to match the embryo's age to the lining as much as possible. i had a transfer cancelled before due to overmature lining.

Daisythesnail - i bet you can't wait for the scan. It's so exciting.

Hopeful - fingers crossed for your test tomorrow. not long to go xxx

afm - still nothing to report apart from an awful lower backache. I'm not sure what i've done but all of a sudden it started to hurt really badly. I usually get dull lower back ache just before AF but this is much stronger this time. Normally AF would be due on Saturday, will see what happens.

sorry if i missed anyone.


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

Hopeful.... I’m really hopeful for you. Thanks for your excitement for me.

Suzie- yes, I’ve got a few more tests!!

Pritamin- I cant remember where you’re at.  Could different pain be a good sign?  Crap about the pain though
Xxx


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi all

Wow it’s been busy in here, will catch up later on

Looking forward til tomorrow I have my Lining scan to check the lining and get a transfer date at the min it’s pencilled one for Monday (10th) so 6days and counting until tomorrow’s scan confirms things are good to go  

Xx kelly xx


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi guys, I'm afraid I've lost track a bit, but will try reply best I can, sorry if I miss anyone.

trying- I am having progesterone 3 times a day! so I'm not much use either I'm afraid.

jj - any more news after today? Thinking of you 

Rfairygodmother - congratulations on BFP. Try to keep hopeful, all is not lost , everything crossed for you.

Tarap - good luck for the tww, hope you manage to stay chilled, hard I know after having losses, I really hope it works out for you this time x

Micg, hoping for a BFP for you xxx

Suzie - excellent news! how exciting for you xx

lolipop - welcome, my transfer is 13th so similar time to you. My transfer is day 21 of my cycle, day 6 of progesterone, if that makes sense. But don't forget every clinic does it differently, so I would definitely query it with them, but ultimately I would probably trust my clinic's judgement, as long as I had double checked. 

Daisy - that is fantastic news, I'm super pleased for you . My transfer is going to be 13th x

Hopeful10- wow not long now, it really is awful all the suspense isn't it, I'm not looking forward to that bit :/

Pritamin - I'm really sorry to hear about your back pain  . Let us know how you get on

Kelly - best of luck for the scan tomorrow! It will be nice to get that done and everything set for next week, eek not long now! x

As for me, I had been feeling very negative and down the last week or so, but I had my scan today and the lining looks all good, 13.7mm and healthy looking apparently and I have been told my transfer will be next Thursday, the 13th. Just waiting for final confirmation hopefully tomorrow, but am pretty sure that will be it. So I am feeling more positive now, another hurdle over with so, just got to wait now. I find the whole thing so agonizing.. argh.. oh well, trying to stay busy and distracted. Anyone else having health anxiety? I keep over analysing every little thing, it's kind of doing my head in!

All the best to you all


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi ladies

Good luck Brooky with transfer.

Pritamin, how is the back pain now? Sorry, I can't remember what stage u are at?? Hope you are OK.

The blood was just when I wiped. That was yesterday. Today tiniest bit brown spotting. 

I keep going into chemist but can't see any pregnancy tests in Spain and feel a bit too stressed asking with language barrier. I feel I will wait until I get home unless I start full flow period. 

See how it goes. 

Hope everything OK for everyone else xx


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh no RFairygodmother, hope you get sorted. Could you take a picture in with you to ask/show? There’s high chance it’s late implantation bleed 🤞🏻

Pritamin - how are you feeling now? 

Brooky - that’s an amazing lining, not known it be that high, I hope you can relax more. Think there’s anxiety at every step so anything you can do to relax will help. It’s hard but trust yourself and where you can avoid any extra googling. 

Kelly - I hope the lining scan goes well for you 🤞🏻

Hopeful - hope you’re doing well and you get the positive result today. 

Hope everyone else is doing as great as you can be x x


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi all 

Brooky- Yeyyy we are having Transfer same day they have just giving me my date today so we more likely test same day depending on clinic protocol how nice to be alongside eachother 

Hopeful- Any news? Exciting....

Fairygodmother- implantation is very possible I also had this aswell fingers are crossed for u hunnie 

Daisythesnail- how exciting bet u can’t wait til ur scan to see ur little babba so pleased for u I really am 

Tara- Goodluck and I hope the Tww is as chilled as possible for u but we all no it’s not a easy ride enjoy the PUPO 

Suzie- iam so happy for u I really am  

Sorry to anyone I have missed iam trying to catch up with everyone 

AFM had my scan and everything alll good, nice triple layer lining, I will be having Transfer next Thursday 13th and FINALLY they have agreed and had confirmation off Dr that iam allowed to transfer 2 embryo’s sooo happy as they have been debating to allow it or not, way I see it they got took out together., froze together., so I wish for them to be transferred together, them are my only 2 in the freezer so it’s only right I don’t leave 1 behind all lonely, count down is on for them to be snuggled into my womb 8days and counting......

Xx Kelly xx


----------



## Hopeful_10 (Jan 20, 2018)

It’s a BFN for me ladies. Been told to stay on meds and test again on Saturday. I don’t think it’s going to change. Good luck to you all xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hopeful I am gutted for you, hope you are taking time for yourself, be kind to you, fingers crossed it turns around on Saturday 🤞🏻 X x

Kelly I’m pleased you got a date and can put two embryos in, you must be relieved x x


----------



## tarapt (Nov 4, 2016)

Hopeful,  I'm sorry its bfn.  It could be a late implantation so try and stay positive until Saturday.  I've everything crossed for you.

Brooky and Hoping next Thursday will soon come round.  It's funny how we wish the weeks away when on this journey.  Hope you both have perfect linings for your embies to call home.

Rfairy, sounds like it could be implantation bleeding.  Where in spain are you.  We've just come back.  We are In murcia  if you want a pregnancy test ask for prueba de embarazo at the pharmacia.  

Pritamin, how is your back today, had the pain eased?

Daisy, oh how exciting.  Not long to wait.  It makes it feel so much more real when you see that heartbeat.

Lollipop I was CD 20 with a 5 day blast, so only 3 days difference.  How did you get on with your scan, are they doing the transfer on cd17?

Suzie huge congratulations.  Now it's another tww for the scan.  Keep busy and you'll soon see that little heart beat.

Jj I am so sorry. I hope you are looking after yourself.

Micg yes we are nearly cycle twins.  I'm having  all sorts of twinges too.

I'm sorry if I've missed anyone it us such a busy thread.

Afm  5 days after transfer and I've got some (TMI) brown spotting.  I'm hoping that this is implantation.  I've had this before with both miscarriages and my successful pregnancy. Don't feel any different, but I don't normally drink water and now I'm having it rather than hot drinks no bother. 1 week to go until otd, but I'll test early, I always do.


----------



## Micg15 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hey all

Hopeful so sorry hope you’re ok sending lots of love. Is Saturday your official test date? 

Brooky and hoping not long now! Hopefully the time will go quickly and you’ll have your babies on board soon

Fairy hope you doing ok. Hang in there does soul drink like implantation bleeding everything crossed for you 

Pritamin hope you’re feeling better hun 

Suzie hope everything is going ok

Tara that sounds promising have everything crossed for you. 

Afm no real symptoms few twinges but nothing compared to my successful cycle and tbh think it’s mostly coming from the progesterone. I tested today which I know is too early but I’m so inpatient was negative. I’ll probably try again on Friday but I’m not hopeful just doesn’t feel right this time for some reason. Trying to talk hubby into another go but would mean a fresh donor cycle. 

Love to all xx


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

Hopingtobeamammy - yaay that's great news re lining and being transfer buddies. Which clinic are you with? I'm with Bourne. My nurse didn't say anything about triple lining but I think that was what it was, she said it looked healthy or something so that's good.

Hopeful - I'm so sorry to hear  Be kind to yourself xxxx

Micg - I really hope you're wrong and it's going to be a BFP. 

Tara - everything crossed for you xx

Suzie - thanks for advice re: googling!! It's a brain fry-er isn't it!

RFairy - That sounds really stressful , at least you know what to ask for now thanks to Tara!

I am doing ok, trying to fight off the health anxiety. My colleagues are being really supportive though and my manager basically forced me to go home a bit early today coz I was feeling ropey. Anyone else getting dizzyness or similar off the estrogen pills?
I'm going to a gig with some friends in London on Friday to have a last hurrah before next week. Will only have one or two drinks but will do lots of dancing so I think that will really let off some steam. Hope you guys are finding ways to have fun/a laugh and/or relax xxxx


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi all 

Suzie- Yea iam so pleased they agreed FINALLY as been on going as to allow me or not

Micg- how many days into the tww are u? I heard u get later implantation with FET u aren’t out as it will be to early and I have seen many of times on this site ppl testing then testing on OTD and getting a positive so keep up the spirits 

Tara- ooooo brown spotting sounds very good sign of implantation I really hope that is the case for u and I get a big positive on OTD 

Brooky - iam with CFL (centre for life) in Newcastle if u have had a good lining then it will be triple layer my clinic say anything over 7.0 is triple layer, yea ur my first transfer buddy wenever I have been in group chats hope we both make it a double whammy   I suffer terrible health anxiety and on medication for that also, and yea I was having dizzy spells with ostrogen wasn’t sure if it was them- injections- my anxiety if u ever feel anxious and need to chat just PM me 

Xx Kelly xx


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi ladies

Hoping to be a mummy, hi, good u have ur transfer booked in and 2!!!!  Did u say u bled last time quite a bit with ur successful pregnancy? I didn't last time at all. I have 1 day on one off at the mo. I took a test yesterday and line appeared darker this morning tho I'm not sure I can compare properly with them being different brands of tests. Hope not tmi but yesterday there were some blobs of blood but not as much as a normal period but non the less would not describe it as spotting. Am clutching at straws I know! Anyway have rung my local EPU and will go when we get home.

A real roller-coaster this journey for us all xxx


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Tara


Thank you, just back read some posts and saw u had put the test name on. I Googled it yesterday. For some reason was feeling nervous asking and getting one. Anyway how can I compair. I rang EPU and they said will stay in system 3 weeks but I think it was defo a lot darker than when I last tested on Sunday. 


Great to hear u have the brown implantation spotting. 

Did  u have a nice holiday? We r in Lanzarote atm, perfect weather xxx


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Tara


Thank you, just back read some posts and saw u had put the test name on. I Googled it yesterday. For some reason was feeling nervous asking and getting one. Anyway how can I compair. I rang EPU and they said will stay in system 3 weeks but I think it was defo a lot darker than when I last tested on Sunday. 


Great to hear u have the brown implantation spotting. 

Did  u have a nice holiday? We r in Lanzarote atm, perfect weather xxx


----------



## tarapt (Nov 4, 2016)

Rfairy glad you got a test and I hope its set your mind at rest a bit.  I've never been to lanzarote hopy you are having a great time.

We live in spain.  I went back to the uk to clear the house ready to rent out and we timed it so I could have another FET.  I'm a bit nervous about having a baby in spain though even though its supposed to be better than the uk in some ways.


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi

Fairygodmother- Yea I had full on heavy periods with my successful cycle I bleed heavy at 7weeks 11 weeks and 17weeks, the fact ur tests are still coming up and not fading is a good thing just keep testing and see if there getting darker, can it clinic not do beta bloods? 

Xx Kelly xx


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi

I will wait until in UK for bloods, back Saturday. Thanks ladies.

B nice for ur baby being brought up in a warm climate. 

I can't believe people would bleed so much, will just have to wait and see now
Xxx


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi All

I have been absent for a little while but the cycle has progressed, I started supresur nasal spray last Monday which is day 2 for me and I have my baseline scan on Tuesday and I cannot wait as the nasal spray has been causing me to have nosebleeds, i should then get to start my patches which is when the journey starts to get a little easier. Anyway hope everyone is well.

Lori x


----------



## mrsb168 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi girls, hope you don’t mind me joining! Have been quietly lurking and seems like a really lovely bunch here 😊

I have a 2 year old boy from an iui in 2016 then lost a baby girl at 17 weeks last feb following another iui. 

I had my first ivf transfer yesterday, following a freeze all cycle in October due to OHSS. Feeling pretty nervous as despite having 13 day 1 embryos that survived the thaw, and being told we had some top quality ones at day 2,  only 5 made it to day 5 and they weren’t great quality...so had 2 average blastos implanted. Came as a bit of a shock as the embryologist told us literally just before the transfer. Trying to stay positive but finding it hard already and everything you read online seems to be pretty negative about average blastos! 

Will be following you all over the next couple of weeks and 🤞🤞🤞 for some nice positives! X


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi 

Hello mrsb- welcome to the group it’s a nice busy one so will keep u occupied, easier said that dun but don’t worry to much about the grading as they do much better in ur womb then they do on the outside world, my daughter was thru a day 3 embryo, I have seen loads of success stories were top grade hasn’t worked but there lowest grade ones have brought ladies there dream babies, relax, chill and enjoy ur PUPO there will be nicely snuggling in there what shall be home for the next 8month do u have a test date? Is is a HPT or bloods? 

Xx Kelly xx


----------



## mrsb168 (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks kelly, you always seem to be so positive, such a ray of sunshine 😊 will try and get my positive hat on, I know I can’t do anything now and just hope at least one of the 2 sticks! Everything else was perfect, easy transfer, good lining etc so hoping that counts! 

Otd isn’t for ages, they like you to wait a full 2 weeks so is 21st feb with a clinic supplied pregnancy test 😬 

going to try and have a chilled one today with a nice gentle walk and some tea and cake then got a wedding tomorrow so hoping that will take my mind off...do you all think is ok to go to a wedding 2 days after transfer? Xx


----------



## lollypop3 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi everyone, sorry not been on for past few days as work has been pretty manic.  

JJ - how you are ok and thinking about you?  Have you made other plans for another cycle or is it too soon?

Suzie - fantastic HCG results - sounds like twins to me, especially that early stage.  Good luck with the scan! X

RFairy - Congrats on the BFP - I know the spotting must be stressful for you but your pregnant and only the scan will confirm how things are progressing. Are you going to get your bloods checked out?  If you do find a lab to test you you could test every 2 days to see if the HCG is doubling - might out your mind at rest.  Keeping everything crossed for you X.

MICF15:  Sounds like you tested too early - hoping things change for you and you get your BFP soon. Good luck X.

MrsB:  Congrats for reaching PUPO!  When is your OTD and will you test early?  Hope you have a smooth 2ww. X

Brooky: Sounds like your my sort of girl - a few drinks and dancing will do you the world of good.  Your TX date is 2 days after mine (11/2) so we will be testing around the same time. Good luck with the meds during the pre-TX stage. X

Hopeful - So sorry to hear of the BFN - gutted for you!  Hope you take some quality time to heal from this journey.  X

Tara - brown spotting sounds good and so are twinges.  When is your OTD?  You mentioned testing early - any news?  I am way to nervous to test early - you have more courage than me!  Good luck! X

Hoping2beamamyNo2:  Great news about having 2 on board soon.  Wish I could do this my clinic and DH won't allow me to put 2 back.  I'm hoping the one I do put back splits and its twins anyway!  Your TX is 2 days after mine so we will be testing around similar time.  Hope all goes well for next week. X

Pritamin - Hope your backache is easing - might be a symptom so fingers crossed it is.  When do you test?  X

Daisy - amazing news - hope the 2 weeks before the scan is going fast for you.  All the best and really looking forward to hearing about that HB.  X

Kelly - have you had your TX date confirmed yet?

Lori - Welcome - and good luck with the pre-TX meds hope all goes well and your lining is nice and thick. X

AFM:  I had intralipids on Monday due to my immune issues and had my lining scan on Wednesday - lining was 8.1mm which is lower than my previous cycles - but everyone says anything over 6-5-8mm is good.  Also got my results back from an ERA test - this is a biopsy from the womb last month to check if I need to take 4, 5 or 6 days of progesterone.  Results were that I am pre-receptive and I need to take 6 days of progesterone so my TX is now booked for Tuesday 11/2/20 which is CD 18 for me and I will be putting back a 5 day blast BB - its not quite the best quality but I've been told its pretty good - so I'm feeling a bit better about that.  I'm now on Dexamethason, Aspirin, Clexane, , Estrogen, Progesterone, vitamins, folic acid and omega 3.  Trying to keep up with all the meds and vitamins is tough!  Having acupuncture also for this cycle.  Anyone else doing acupuncture?  Feeling nervous about the next 2ww but trying to stay positive.  

Sorry if I have missed anyone and good luck to those on the 2WW.  X


----------



## Micg15 (Sep 20, 2016)

Lollipop great you have transfer booked and things on course. I did Accupuncture with my successful cycle and this one would definitely recommend. Hope the time until transfer goes quickly

Tara how you holding up have you tested?

Fairy godmother how you doing did you get bloods?

Suzie fab results really pleased for you 

Pritamin hope you’re feeling better

Mrsb welcome hope you’re surviving the 2ww congrats on being pupo

Sorry to anyone I’ve left off doing by memory but hope you all ok xx

Afm 2ww has been so tough OMG I’ve tested negative everyday since 5dpt but then this afternoon I have the faintest faintest Line and I feel so sick! I’m not ready into it as the line is barely there but maybe just maybe 🙏 could it be a chemical though if it doesn’t get darker? 8 days post transfer feels quite late to get a really faint positive. God feel like I’m going crazy 

Xx


----------



## Daisythesnail (May 1, 2017)

HiGang

I’ve been putting off replying as there are so many people to reply to... decided that’s silly and I just need to post anyway 
Hope you don’t mind me just sending much love to you all and not doing many personals. I have read everything and sending you all good wishes 
Welcome MrsB, I don’t think going to a wedding is silly... I went back to work.
Micg15...., exciting!! I don’t think day 8 is late. On my successful pregnancy my line didn’t come within the 3 mins and was so faint it didn’t count on day 11.  Was told to test 3 days later which confirmed I was pregnant.
Ha ha To whoever said Suzie might be having twins!!! Suzie you said twins weren’t on your radar.  That’d be funny when it’s me with twin intuition (no real reason.. only had 1 embryo put back so only 2 percent chance)
I’m still serial pregnancy testing... still pregnant tonight.
Scan is on Tues but I think they’ve got my dates wrong, I wouldn’t be surprised if it’s too early for a heartbeat
I’ve got a weird pregnancy symptom which I don’t remember from last time- I looked it up,,, it can be a symptom
Every day from 3pm ish I’m freezing no amount of jumpers, blankets, hot water bottles or radiators can warm me up..  it’s quite horrible ... shivering as I type.
Loads of love
Daisy xxx


----------



## Eloise242 (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi 

I’d like to join please. Just started my progesterone in the lead-up to first scan of my lining next week.  We are using donor eggs which are frozen so still got the embryo stage to come. 

Thanks for reading


----------



## Micg15 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hey all

I’m out. My faint positive has turned to a negative and started bleeding. Bloods tomo but I know what’s coming. Good luck to all of you been lovely chatting and thanks so much for the support you’re all amazing. 
I’m actually ok is what it is and I’m already v lucky with my baby girl
I sooo hope you all get your happy endings and if not this time I might see you for another go on this crazy rollercoaster in April or May

Much love all

Xxx


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi everyone, it's been a while and I am trying to read back over posts so sorry if I miss anyone;

Micg15- I am so sorry it was negative for you, you are so positive and I'm glad you have your little girl to give you lots of hugs xx

Daisythesnail, I've never heard of that one!  But great to have the symptoms!

Lollypop3, best of luck with the intralipids, I have some on Thursday!

Eloise- welcome and best of luck

Mrsb 168, the 2ww is probably the hardest time! Enjoy the wedding just don't overdo the dancing maybe?!   Laughter is supposed to be good for implantation though so have lots of laughs!


Lori84, the nasal spray sounds awful but hang in there and hopefully it will all be worth it!

RFairyGodmother, keeping everything crossed for you xx 

Hopeing tobeamammy, That's great to have a transfer date, best of luck xx 

Hopeful10, I am so sorry it was negative   It's so disappointing, take some time and look after yourself.

Tarapt, hoping everything works out for you. 

Afm, I am on day 8 of FET.  Not feeling the greatest, bloated, nauseous a bit, worried about what could be happening but will have to wait till day 12 scan on Thursday to find out.  Last time FET was on day 20 so hope that's the way it works out this time as flights are booked around that.  I have had some wobbles as we have 2 boys with autism but all the same, my heart wants one more.  They are wonderful boys and it's not always easy but I wouldn't trade them for the world.  I just hope we are being fair to them by going again-


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hello ladies, I’ve not been on here much recently, was away for a couple of days. 

Micg15 - I’m so sorry for your news. I know tomorrow is OTD with bloods, keep us posted. You sound so very strong atm, sending lots of love and good luck with everything. 

Eloise - welcome to the group, good luck with the journey. Are you in one clinic with it being frozen donor or two? 

Daisy - I’m so intrigued to see if your scan shows two after all your twin vibes 😅 Good luck for Tuesday. Not heard that symptom of being cold, how odd. 

Lollypop - I only put one embryo in so do doubt it’ll be twins but you never know 😊 Good luck for your transfer. Hope you’ve some good distractions planned in the 2ww. 

Mrs B - hope you’re keeping positive. I’ve not had my clinic talk about grades, I asked on this cycle, and embryologist told me the grade will differ but it’s about the quality and how it’s developed. I still don’t quite get that side of things but you’ve got two on board that stand just as good a chance so pls relax and get good distractions during 2ww. 

Lori - nosebleeds ontop of everything else must be a pain... hope they stop soon. Good luck with your journey. 

RFairygodmother - hope you arrived bk okay, did you get bloods done at weekend or will it be tomorrow? Hope it all goes well. 

Tara - bless you, we all have wobbles, it’s allowed and it’s natural. And trying to give your sons another sibling is a lovely gift. Stay strong and positive where you can. 

Kelly - how are you feeling? Not long until transfer. Hope you’re keeping distracted. 

There’s lots on this thread so hope I caught everyone, sorry for any missed. We’re all at different stages but only few weeks apart too. Lots of good luck messages and love to you all 😊 AFM, just over a week until first scan. Not got much to distract me this next week (other than work and usual day-to-day) so will have to start a new box set or something 😅


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi Ladies.... me again, I’ve had a bleed tonight so fearing the worst. Will phone clinic in morning but imagine they might tell me to carry on regardless until scan which is a week today. I’m so gutted, was not expecting to see a bleed. I know we’re not out yet and I should be positive and cling on to that. Hopefully I’ll get that fighting head back on soon but sometimes it’s so bloody tough x


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

Suzie84, we will all think positive for you, try to relax with some calming music and envisage your baby growing inside you.  I really hope everything will be ok xx


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks Tara... clinic have said to carry on with the meds and monitor the bleeding. It’s going to be a tough week until scan day but will try relax where I can x x


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Aww suzie I no it’s awful wen u see the bleed so scary, what is it like? Is it bright red?heavy?brown?spotting? With my daughter I bled loads and heavy, so don’t throw the towel in sumtimes this happens for no reason like it did for me, try and relax as much as poss if u can big hugs Cos Ano how hard this can be 

Xx Kelly xx


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thank you Kelly. Tmi alert but it was pink/red initially and enough to cover most of panty liner, then it’s been very dark brown. It hasn’t been too much since that initial bleed but it’s still dark brown when I wipe or use pessary. I’m going to keep monitoring it like the clinic said, will rest lots (although working this week so will take it easy and work from home when I can) and just hope and pray the pregnancy stays on course 🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻 Thank you for support x


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi 

Suzie - do u have any pain with it? Wen I had a MC I bled and clots and have bad pains in my stomach but then like I say wen I had my daughter I had full blown bleed at 7weeks 11weeks and 17weeks where I had to go to hospital and she perfectly fine and they say it can just happen keep an eye on if it getting any heavier but medication/transfer can cause all these kinda things with it being so invasive, keeping my fingers crossed tightly for u

Tara- dnt feel guilt or beat urself up cause h are doing well by the trying to give them a great gift of a sibling which am sure they wud love, I get lost on the cycle days I just go with the flow and just take what I need to til they tell me god only knows what cycle day Iam on lol

Micg- iam soooo sorry hunnie, sending u virtual hugs such a hard cruel journey for us, take time to heal but always know we are here for u, try not to be harsh on urself 

Eloise- welcome to the group hunnie, it’s nice to hear from a reciepiants point of view as iam a doner nothing more then success we wish for ourselfs and u recipients, hope ur scan shows a nice healthy lining and u will be on transfer before u no it Goodluck 

Daisythesnail- isn’t it funny how bodies react but cud be side effects still in ur system off ur medication then the pregnancy hormone on top of that, it’s been happening to me can’t get warm at all dressing gown, log burning on heating and still shiver so am thinking it’s down to medication

Lollypop- I considered acupuncture but didn’t go ahead with it, am just gonna go all natural and let nature take its course a suppose, all is ladies are party pill poppers with all the medication/vitamins we have to take, the things we do eh 

Mrsb- how u hanging in on the tww? Did u have a good time at the wedding? Aww thank you I always try and stay positive weather it be for my own treatment or other ppls and love to spread encouragement as it’s such a different time for us ladies hope u are keeping sane? Do u think u will test early? 

Lori- how u getting on What stage u at

Brooky, not long now for our transfer I feel so excited this time round u will have to let me no how ur transfer goes and ur OTD

AFM, it’s nice being injection freeee but of course replaced with the pesseries which iam finding much better this time around very little side effects ave never seen white bullets disappear so fast    
I have Transfer on Thursday and iam counting down every min of everyday I feel so positive this time around I think it’s Cos Iam not poorly this time which I was for my fresh cycle in October so nice to feel normalISH just hope ing and praying both survive the thaw so I get to have them both put back together iam at work til Wednesday night now so hopefully keeps me occupied and makes the days go quicker we wish our lifes away in this ivf journey 

Xx Kelly xx


----------



## sunshine82 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi everyone,  I'm booked for FET on Saturday.  Uterus lining was 8mm today cycle day 14 so doctor said to double dose of estradiol from 6mg to 12mg daily. Now I'm concerned about Estrogen overdose. Does this mean I'll have to stay on 12mg? Has anyone else been in a similar situation? Any advice or reassurance would be appreciated!!!  Good luck to those of you who are also cycling this month xxx


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

sunshine82, don't be worried, it's just to increase your lining a bit.  I have been on 8mg since start and also taking Viagra pessaries so I am worried I may have too much but it worked last time so I will just have to wait and see, my day 12 scan is Thursday.  I am feeling crampy and bloated and having a lot of gooey discharge (sry tmi).  Has anyone experienced this before and is it normal? I can't remember if I had it last time... I also have sore throat


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi everyone , I probably will miss a couple of people because I am doing this on my phone (internet down after yesterday) But I am sending you all my love. 

Sunshine- I am on 10mg and will be until negative test or until 12 weeks if pregnant.So I really wouldn’t worry about it. (Easier said than done I know) good luck on Saturday! 

Taraob- I also have discharge and I checked with the nurse at the tracking scaan last week and she said it’s fine and probably a good sign of a good lining. 

Hopingtobeamammy- Thankyou for your kind words, I am not feeling positive at all to be honest but I am going to try, at least for transfer day to enjoy it and feel hope. I’m glad you are feeling so positive. Also I didn’t realise you are a donor, you are an absolute angel, thank you for the chance you are offering to somebody else. I am using donor eggs due to premature ovarian insufficiency and I am grateful everyday for the gift that my donor is giving me , the chance that I would never have without her xx

Good luck Suzie , really hope everything is ok xxx 

Micg- so sorry to hear this news  be kind to yourself xx

Welcome Eloise- I am also using donor eggs, am having second frozen transfer on Thursday. Everything crossed for you xx

Lollipop- good luck for tomorrow!! Hope it goes well. Hope you’ve been finding the meds ok. Let us know how it goes tomorrow xx and yes I had a brilliant dance and a lovely time thanks  

Mrsb- welcome , I’m sorry you’ve had a bit of a shocking time but hoping for a positive for you at the end of it all xx

Lori- it totally sucks having to take all the drugs and have all the side effects as well isn’t it. Hope it eases up.

Rfairy- everything crossed for your blood test xx 

AFM-I am not feeling super positive, I am just very worried about history repeating itself and also have various chronic aches and pains which I worry will effect the outcome. But there’s nothing I can do now, transfer on Thursday and determined to be positive on that day at least and enjoy it as much as I can. There are just so many hurdles arnt there. Oh well. 

Lots of love xx


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi ladies

Thank you Brooky, hope all goes well for u on Thursday. 


Went to local EPU today had scan and blood test, have to have another in 48 hours. Was hoping something could be confirmed by the end of the two blood tests but iv to also have a scan in 10 days. They r investigating to check its not eptopic. Am really scared. Don't think it is but they said theirs a small chance. What scares me is the idea of it coming on all of a sudden. Anyone any advice please?


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi, that sounds really stressful Rfairy. Have you had the results of the blood tests and the scan? Could they not see what was going on in the scan? Sorry if I’ve misses something and that’s a stupid question. . Hoping and sending positive thoughts to you xx


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

RFairygodmother - I’ve not had eptopic before, I would’ve thought if eptopic they would be able to tell by it’s position but they poss have to rule all things out. I know the extra wait will be painful. Sending you lots of love ... it’s such a heartbreaking process. Be kind to you. 

Brooky - stay positive, you’ve got this. Go for a light walk to get the endorphins going (if you’re able) or watch a comedy for some giggles. 

Sunshine - I’ve gone from 6mg to 8mg after my positive test. I think the clinic will tailor the meds to what your body needs so whilst it’s hard try and put your trust it’s the right combination for you. Good luck. 

Kelly - I have been getting some cramping and lower bk pains so not great signs. Tmi but the colour is dark brown and either stringy or bits so don’t feel like it’s looking good. No fresh bleeds though so there’s that. I’d love to know sooner so I can move onto next stage or start to heal.... I hate this waiting game. Massive hats off to you for being a donor, that is such a wonderful gift. Thursday will be here before you know it, enjoy every minute. 

Good luck for those getting scans or transfers today/this week 🤞🏻 And to everyone else still on this crazy journey 😊🤞🏻 X x


----------



## lollypop3 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

Suzie84 - glad to hear the bleeding/spotting has reduced.  Stay positive only a few days to go till your scan and you will feel more reassured knowing all is well. X

RFairygodmother - What was the results of your two blood tests - were the numbers doubling?  If it was ectopic you will be in a lot of pain - if this isn't happening then I'm sure it will be ok.  Try to rest as much as possible and keep your feet up.  Stay warm!  Any sign of major pain on one side go straight to A&E. Stay positive and hope the scan in 48hrs clears things up for you. X 

Brooky - Good luck for Thursday! Stay positive the past is the past and the future is about to get very good indeed - you deserve a 2020 baby X

Hoping2beamammyno2 - also good luck on Thursday! And again thank you for being an amazing person donating your eggs.  You must be a machine lady!  Hope TX goes smoothly and let us know when your OTD is? X 

Sunshine - good luck for Saturday - I'm sure they will scan you before the TX and check the lining again - if all good they may reduce the estrogen.  X

MIG - So sorry to hear your news - it's just hearbreaking! Hope you have some lovely friends and family who can spoil you and help you cope and recover! Good luck with the next cycle in April/May - don't give up your baby is on its way just later this year X

Kelly - Goody luck with your TX on Saturday!  I'd jus follow the advice from the clinic and take whatever they recommend.  X

Welcome Eloise - I'm also using donor eggs and have just the most admiration for all those amazing women who give everything and more for others to have their little families.  Good luck over the coming weeks and keep us posted on your journey.  X

MrsB - have you decided to test early or will your wait to OTD?  Keeping everything crossed for you. Hope the 2ww goes fast for you X

Tara - your signs are all normal due to the meds - good luck for your scan and hope your lining is lovely and thick Good luck with the intralipids on Thursday X

Lori - wow nosebleeds that doesn't sound good.  Hope the meds are settling down for you.  When is your TX date? X

Daisy - are you back at work yet and how are you feeling - when is your scan?  Fingers crossed X

AFM - had my TX today - all seemed to go really well.  Now back at home and officially PUPO - feet up and chilling out with DH running around after me.  I am under 2 clinics at the moment my OTD is 24/2/20 but other clinic want me to test next Thursday 20/2/20 as I may need intralipids.  Next week feels too soon but I'll just have to sit tight and wait this out now.  Hope everyone is doing well and we all have some good news stories to tell over the coming weeks. 

Lots of love L XXX


----------



## Eloise242 (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi

Thankyou for the welcome. I am due my scan for my lining on Thursday and started on Predisolone today. Its all with the same clinic to the person who asked.


----------



## mrsb168 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi everyone! 

Suzie sorry you have had this bleeding scare. Glad has all slowed down now, hopefully your scan will put your mind at ease. Could it be the pessaries perhaps? Also I’ve had subchorionic haematomas are much more common with ivf pregnancies?

Lollypop, congrats on being pupo, hope you are having a nice chilled evening at home 

Fairy godmother, is your next blood test tomorrow? Keeping everything crossed your levels double and nothing untoward shows up on the scans

Brooky and kelly, your transfers are so soon! Hope you are both feeling really positive and looking forward to getting those embabies back on board 🥰 kelly thank you for being so positive, it really really helps 🥰

Tara and Eloise, hope your lining scans all go well on Thursday! Thinking thick thoughts!

Sunshine hope you are feeling ok on the higher dose oestrogen and not getting too many side effects. Will they keep you on that dose once you have had your transfer too? 

MIG, so sorry to hear about your news, this process is just so rubbish, I wish we could all get our BFPs and move over to the pregnancy boards together. Hope you are spending some time focusing on you before your next cycle, it will come round in no time I’m sure 

Daisy I think you had your scan today? Hope it all went ok?

Lori I remember you from the pregnancy boards last year, hope you are doing ok. Today was the 1 year anniversary of losing our little one and still think about her everyday 

I am doing ok, had a really brilliant time at the wedding and actually really enjoyed not drinking! Got to have a great time and no hangover the next day! Am feeling alright, 4dp5dt now and a bit crampy on and off and boobs getting sorer but assuming that is the progesterone building up. Trying to stay positive! Test day is Friday 21st but OH is away until the Sunday so think we will wait to test then. I hate testing, really hate seeing a negative so doubt will be testing early! 

Really pleased to have a such a lovely supportive group here and excited that we will hopefully start getting more positive news and BFPs soon 😊😊😊


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

hi Guys just a quick one. Thankyou so much  for your kind words and positivity everyone. Xxx
Mrsb- I’m sorry for your loss ,it’s so hard isn’t it. Be kind to yourself xx

Thinking of everyone xx


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi ladies

Brooky- eeee tomorrow is our transfer how exciting but also scary, we will be PUPO tomorrow, nervous wait for us in the morning to see if they have managed the thaw, can’t wait 

MrsB - so pleased u had a good time at the wedding and a bonus waking up hangover free, here’s hoping u will have a good sober 8month and a bambino at the end will all be worth it, it’s hard to no which is a symptoms of pregnancy and medication isn’t it, I had very sore boobs with both my positive cycles so sending sore boob vibes to u haha 

Lollypop- yeyyy welcome to PUPO feet up relax and enjoy every min, I hope we all get sum nice BFP’s for the group as I feel this has been a very lucky, positive and Goodluck of a group hasn’t it Iam not far behind u my transfer tomorrow 

Fairygodmother- please update us asap with ur blood beta results I have everything crossed for u, u are gonna be orite hunnie xx

AFM - to the girls comments about me being a doner- I get HUGE amount of happiness by donating my eggs as it’s a priceless gift to you’s I dnt do it Cos I have to I do it Cos I WANT to yes iam unfortunate to need ivf BUT iam lucky in a way that I have that option and can help sumone achieve there dream as without DE sum of u ladies wudnt be giving the chance, so more times I can donate the better and I always hope that my recipient gets a positive just as much as myself, I get great pleasure out of it it’s a lovely feeling for me, welllll Transfer tomorrow for me iam sooo excited but can feel the nerves kicking in also hoping I get good thaw in the morning, it’s 1 worry after another for us ladies isn’t it we really are the strongest ppl on this earth! We can and will conquer it all and have our babies 1 day 

Xx Kelly xx


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi all

Hope everyone is well and being positive.

I had my baseline scan yesterday and the lining was nice and thin so I started my HRT patches last night with 3 being applied and another 1 tonight, so I look like a sticker book at the moment!! Back for a scan on 25th February to make sure the lining is thick enough and then hopeful for transfer either 5th/6th March...then the fun begins!!

xx


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

Hey Lori - yay exciting you are getting started and got that hurdle out of the way!

hopingtobeamammy- Oh my goodness yes, tomorrow!! aaargh nerves are really kicking in now, feeling totally unprepared. I am trying to catch some of your positivity vibes though!   It will be a big relief to hear they have managed the thaw . EVERYTHING crossed!!! And yes you are right, it is one hurdle after another isn't it. We always joke about it saying ' hooray we got through to the next round' like we are on a gameshow haha... 

Anyway lots of love to the rest of you xx


----------



## Praying4apositive (Feb 8, 2020)

Hi ladies,

I've been lurking in the background for a while but have finally plucked up the courage to join in the chat. Hope that's ok!

First of all, I'm really sorry to hear about everyone's struggles. This journey can be so so cruel but It is lovely that there are support groups like this for people in similar situations as it can really be so lonely at times.

My story in short.. I had both tubes removed after a laparoscopy to find out why I wasn't falling pregnant and had my first fresh cycle in July/August last year. I started bleeding about 8dp5dt and it was a BFN.

We had 3 frozen so went to go again in October but couldn't due to a cyst that had developed so then started again in January.

I had one 5d blast put back in and I'm now 9 days into my wait. I did a test yesterday and it was a faint positive but today I've started spotting. It can't be implantation blood if I tested positive yesterday??

Does anyone have any idea what this could be please? My head is going mad  

Good luck to everyone else on thier own journey and for the ladies who have thier transfers coming up. Wishing you all the best.

Love Jessie xx


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

Welcome Jessie, I'm glad you've felt able to join us! I'm so sorry to hear about the tough time you have been having. I'm afraid I don't have any insight on what's happening right now except to say that spotting happens commonly throughout pregnancy. Have you tested again today? When is your official test date? 

Wishing you luck and hope xx


----------



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi Jessie

I had spotting after my positive and it was implantation bleeding, seemingly although its implanted before that, the bleed can be it burrowing in further, Sounds weird but what colour? Hope it is that for you xx


----------



## Praying4apositive (Feb 8, 2020)

Thank you both for your reassurance. I'm feel a bit less stressed now after a warm shower and putting on some nice Pjs! 

Colour was quite red but watered down :/ it seems to have stopped now I'm just hoping it stays that way.

This 2 week's is such an emotional rollercoaster isn't it.

My OTD is Monday. I think I'm going to wait now until Sunday to test again though because I think it's made me stress more, even though I should he positive at the 2 lines!

Nice to be able to talk about it to people who can relate!

I'm sorry for venting xxx


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi all

On my way back from clinic I have 2 snowflakes on board and expanding well iam officially PUPO now the dreaded wait my test date is 22nd so 9days and counting 
Brooky have u had ur transfer yet? 

Xx Kelly xx


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Jessie - I’ve done a lot of reading on this recently as I had a small bleed after our positive result. There are so many stories out there that are success ones so it has given me hope. A good friend told me happy relaxed mummy is better for baby so whilst it’s not easy, try not to worry as it can be completely normal. Never apologise for venting that’s what this group is good for 😊

Kelly I am so happy for you, yay, enjoy the PUPO stage, hope you’ve some good distractions lined up. 

Lori congrats on getting to next stage and good luck. Not wanting to wish our lives away but I’m sure your transfer will be here in no time. 

Brooky I hope all went well today and you get some relax time too. 

AFM my first scan has been moved to tomorrow so I’m keeping positive and everything crossed 🤞🏻 x x


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Suzie- u will be totally fine hunnie, easier said then dun but keep saying to ur self ur pregnant so many reason why bleeds happen our bodies and lady gardens (lol) have been thru so much poked and prodded so it can be delayed interference keep ur chin up I have got this girl  

Xx Kelly xx


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

Congratulations Hopingtobeamammy! Mind your precious cargo!  

Prayingforapositive- have you used a digital test? I hope all goes well for you x

Brooky, how did transfer go?

RFairy, how are you doing?

Eloise how did your scan go?

Sorry to anyone ive missed.  Afm, I had 12 day scan, lining was 11.3mm and tri-laminar so currently having intralipids   Won't know til tomorrow about transfer time but hoping it will be day 20


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

I love you said lady garden 🤣 Thank you, I’m feeling excited for scan, will post update tomorrow.

Tara that is an amazing lining, have no idea what tri-laminar means though 🙈 Hope you get transfer details tomorrow x


----------



## Praying4apositive (Feb 8, 2020)

Suzie, thank you for the message. I did a digital test today (couldn't wait any longer!) and it confirmed pregnant 2-3 weeks! 
I'm a bit scared to be excited as I know it's very very early days but it is hard not to be!
Massive congratulations to you on your positive too and hope your scan goes well and is amazing!

Hi Kelly, so exciting that you have 2 in there nice and cosy together! Hope you are getting waited on for the rest of today. Get your feet up and relax 

Sorry I haven't mentioned everyone as its difficult on my phone but thanks for making me so welcome in the group.

Hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi guys, I’m so glad that all went well hopingtobeamammy. Now just the dreaded 2 weeks. I am on way home from the clinic now, all went smoothly and they put back one embryo. I feel rather odd but just trying to stay relaxed. I think it’s ok that I don’t feel super excited, protecting myself I guess. I got quite emotional during and was very relieved when then said all was good with the transfer. Came out and immediately ate 2 bits of chocolate tiffin haha.

Feeling a bit fuzzy headed so won’t reply to everyone right now but I’m really pleased for everyone’s positive updates re: linings etc . Well done guys, we got this!!!


----------



## sunshine82 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi everyone and thanks for the reassurance, hope you are all doing okay. Congratulations praying4apositive, that is such good news! Good luck brooky, hope you are able to relax and get through the next two weeks okay!

I am doing okay on the 12mg estradiol so far, it has only been a few days. Now I am worried that my lining isn't thick enough as it was only 8mm on day 14. Is that too thin? Will five days of extra estrodial and progesterone be able to thicken it more?

Did any of you ladies have to have a decapeptyl injection? I always used to have a naturally thick lining but obviously the decapeptyl turned my ovaries off. Now I am wondering what the point was and couldn't I have just gone with my natural cycle?

Those of you in the UK, where do you go for your beta hcg tests? Does your GP do them?


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi

Suzie- I have nothing lined up yet but iam sure I will in time just so pleased work have give me time off for 2 weeks as with being on such a busy work I no I wudnt have managed, keep us updated on ur scan wen u get a min after u had it will be thinking of u has the bleeding stopped or got less now? 

Sunshine- in my clinic we go back on day 9dpt for a beta result 

Tara ur lining sounds Fab!!! Nice snuggly home for ur snow baby to implant into


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Oops I clicked post before I had finished

Brooky so pleased ur transfer went smoothly it is a emotional time but we are made of steel we can winge on to eachother about our symptoms etc and keep eachother sane ISH

Hmm I’ve just realised after a week on the estrodiol however it’s spelt and the pesseries I haven’t had any symptoms of sore boobs or anything suppose it’s not a bad thing Cos who wants sore boobiess right? Only transfer today and watching for symptoms this tww drives me nuts but gonna try to enjoy the PUPO as much as I can here goes.......

Xx Kelly xx


----------



## lollypop3 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hopingtobeamammyno2 - Was interested to hear you don't have any symptoms either.  I felt cramp and twinges the two days following TX I'm now on day 3 and apart from feeling really sick this morning - nothing - no symptoms whatsoever.  I am on Prednisolone which I've heard can mask symptoms but when I did a TX last year it was the same absolutely zero symptoms and it was a BFN.  Gosh I am so worried now.  I know it's early but wish I had every symptom going including mega sore boobs.  

Is anyone else taking Prednisolone? I also have to take Pronotgest injection in my bum every night and I am in agony today after 3 consecutive days of taking this - I can't walk, lie or sit down.  L X


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi 

Lollypop - i have had couple little twinges lower stomach but that’s it nothing what so ever am TRYING not to think of it too much as they say with FET implant ion is slightly later day3 so am hoping I start getting a few symptoms last time before a even had transfer my boobs were agony which I knew was progestrone this time am on the progestrone again and nothing, but I also remember with my daughters successful cycle I had nothing at all felt totally normal all the way til 8weeks, I wish there was a procedure they dun a few days after transfer that cud see inside to see what’s happening and if things are going to plan but if only eh 

Xx Kelly xx


----------



## tarapt (Nov 4, 2016)

Hello all, sorry for lack of personals but I'm not in a good place. I tested from 8dp5dt and all I've had is bfns.  It's also 10 years since my dad died today.  I'm going to take some time out and cherish my lb.  Maybe hoping for another child to asking too much.

I wish you all success on your journeys.  I am proof it does work 

Love to you all xxx


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi sunshine-  I don’t think 8mm is bad at all,  anything over 5 or 6 isn’t it? Presumably it’s more about the quality of the lining. I think that now you are on the progesterone as well your lining will not get any thicker as the progesterone maintains the lining. I may be wrong though. Talk to your clinic if you’re worried. I haven’t had that injection.. I did buseralin injections. 

Tara- I’m so sorry to hear your news and really bad timing for you too. Sending lots of love xx

Lolypop- your injections sound horrendous! I would talk to your clinic and see if you can swap it for something. Also have you tried putting ice on before and after? 

Kelly- we got this!! 💪


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi ladies sorry for lack of personals, hope everyone is doing good. Just checking in. We’ve had a scan, can see a gestational sac (14.8mm) which confirms pregnancy but no fetal pole or heartbeat so cannot confirm a viable pregnancy. It might be too early so have to go bk in a week for follow up scan. Last time we had early MC we had to wait ten days for follow up scan so at least it’s not as long a wait. Gotta hope it’s just too early, I started to search online for success stories and got put off 🤞🏻🙏🏻. 

Really don’t want to bring a downer to such a positive group. You’re all doing amazing and I hope you’re keeping sane on this crazy journey. Happy weekend x x


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

Tara, I'm so sorry.  I saw your ds has the same birthday as our first little boy- 2nd September.  Don't give up hope for a sibling yet.  We had 4 goes after ds before we got a sibling.  How was your lining this time?

Brooky, how is the 2ww going? Not long now!!  

Sunshine, anything over 8mm is considered good.  

Afm, transfer is on Friday, like us all, I just want it to work so bad!


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi all

Hope u are all well

So it’s only 3dpt and iam already knicker checking so going insane already  
Iam so scared for Monday to arrive as that’s wen I bled in my last cycle it did show that it was implantation but followed by a MC so iam gonna be on edge on Monday really wanting to get past the 5dpt stage even better get a positive but think once Monday has came and gone I will relax a little bit, nothing really to report just odd like twinge here and there but that’s it really 

Xx Kelly xx


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

Kelly, do the legs up the wall yoga pose, it enhances blood flow to the uterus- you can youtube it.  Try to distract yourself (easier said than done, I know).  

Girls, did ye continue with supplements after transfer?? L'arginine, pomegranate,...?


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

Hey, I am also going a little bit crazy, felt vaguely positive yesterday and today just feel pretty sure it won’t qork , which is a bit silly as there is no reason to say that will happen. I haven’t really had much symptoms to speak of , just a bit of twinging. Just need to keep myself really busy. No particular supplements except multi bit and omega 3 oil tablets , iron and vit d. Good idea re: legs up the wall, I love that one xx


----------



## mrsb168 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hiya how is everyone doing? 

Kelly and Brooky, hope you are doing ok in the 2Ww

Suzie, that’s exiting that the scan confirmed pregnancy and hopefully your next one will show the little heartbeat...when are you having it? 

Tara really sorry to hear about your bfn, and at such a difficult time too. Hope you have managed some relaxation and self care this weekend 

Jessie huge congrats on your bfp! When is your scan? 

I’m doing ok, now 10dp5df and still got another few days until test day! I don’t know why my clinic make you wait so long but hubby has made me promise not to test early! I flit between super positive it has worked and being completely sure it has failed so don’t really know what to think! And symptom spotting is torture I swear!! Xxx


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi all

How’s everyone doing, thread a little bit quieter hope u are all keeping well, just thought for everyone to catch up where is everyone upto in the treatment now

AFM - it’s the dreaded 5dpt and iam a bundle of nerves incase I bleed again like last cycle on day 5 of Transfer really gonna have to keep myself busy today to divert my mind so scared is a understatement, still no true symptoms really still twinges here and there sorry for TMI but yet and this morning keeps feeling like am seeing myself but it’s clear like muscus stuff as if I was ovulating if that makes sence has anyone had this? 4 more days til OTD hope I can make it til then without AF showing her ugly face I go from positive to negitive like a click of a switch, anyways look forward to catching up with you all at where u are all at in cycle

MrsB- wow u are well into the tww a hope u have kept more sane then me? That’s a long OTD for u my clinic always do 9dpt with a fresh cycle or a FET it’s looking good that ur getting that far mind, hope I can get to 9dpt without any bleeding, how will u test do I go to clinic or do it at home? Have u had any symptoms at all? 

Xx Kelly xx


----------



## mrsb168 (Jan 26, 2016)

I know! Seems ages! They were definite had to be 14 days though and hubby has taken that as a given 😬 I guess if negative at 14 days you know is definitely a bfn but yes feels so long to wait! Symptoms wise get on and off cramps, a lot less than before though (had quite a lot to day 5-6 I would say) and intermittently sore boobs, worse towards end of the day. Can’t decide if all just the progesterone though 🤨 feel pretty calm though which I’ve impressed myself with, thought I would be awful like I was during the 2Ww after my iuis!

Hoping this week flies by so we know one way or another soon!


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

Hey, not long now Mrsb , although I’m sure it feels like ages. 

I hope you are getting though the day ok kelly. Thinking of you

I am struggling to get through the days sane. Doesn’t help my car is broken so all the things  I planned to keep busy are a lot trickier to do argh. Just having period type symptoms today, but crampy, v tired etc. But I think it’s lack of sleep and stress as much as anything. Ah well , retail therapy for me today! 😆

All the best to everyone


----------



## Praying4apositive (Feb 8, 2020)

Sunshine - Thank you for the congrats. When is your next appointment/transfer? Did you ask your clinic about your lining? My clinic didn't tell me how thick my lining was so i'm not sure what is thick and what isn't but try not to worry too much. I'm sure your clinic will make sure your lining is nice and thick for your transfer. How are you feeling about it all now?

HopingtobeMammyno2 - If it helps at all, I didn't feel any different in this 2 week wait but in my unsuccessful cycle I was convinced I felt pregnant, had sore boobs etc, so try stay positive (I know that is sometimes easier said than done in this journey!).But saying that, I think every individual cycle and person is different so it's hard to know either way isn't it. I did however have the mucus stuff you're talking about on one of the days in my wait. Not long until your test day now, hang on in there.

Lollypop - How are you getting on? When is your OTD? Hope your injections have got a bit easier?! They don't sound pleasant! 

Tarapt - I'm really sorry to hear about your test result at such a difficult time of the year too. I can relate as I lost my dad 5 years ago and on the anniversary's it is still hard. Take care of yourself 

Suzie - Sorry to hear about your scan. How many weeks will you be now? Not long until your next scan and I've got everything crossed for you. Hope you're doing ok? It's just wait after wait isn't it!

Taraeob - Hope your transfer went smoothly?

Brooky - It feels like the longest 2 weeks doesn't it. I was crossing off the days on my calendar every night before bed and I think that made it worse! It dragged so bad! Some retail therapy will do you some good and take your mind off things. Hope it's a successful shopping trip!

Mrsb168 - Thank you for the congrats. I have my first scan on the 27th to make sure it's growing in the right place! Fingers crossed. Not long to go for you now at all! My other half was the same about testing early but I managed to convince him. He looked terrified when he saw 'pregnant' on the stick! 

AFM (getting a bit more used to the acronym's now!) It's my OTD so I have spoken to my clinic who say I am 4 weeks and 4 days pregnant! Because of my tubes being removed they want to make sure it is growing in the right place so I'll have my scan early which is nice. It's on the 27th when I will (hopefully) be 6 weeks. They have said it might be too early for a heart beat but if it is they will book me back in. I don't feel out of the woods yet but fingers crossed.

Sorry if I have missed anyone. Hope you're all surviving Ok,

Love Jessie 

xxx


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Praying for positive- congratulations hunnie not sure if I missed ur positive announcement sorry if I did, yea this mucus got me confused it’s watery as if am wee-ing myself sorry for the tmi but Ano u ladies are used to all this stuff lol good job isn’t it, 6weeks May be early for a heartbeat so just be prepared that everything will be ok with my daughter her heartbeat was detected at 7weeks so u may still get a tracing of it, how exciting, 

Brooky- iam really struggling today aswell its been my hardest day yet am just ready to find out if it’s a yes or no it has gone by ok to think we are 5dpt my heads all over the place today don’t no my left from my right hold on in there chik won’t be long (listen to me telling u wen iam in just a mess) lol 

I really dnt no how many more times I can go to the toilet 1 to knicker check and 2 to constantly need to empty my bladder, last hour I have had a sickly spell but I suffer with anxiety which can also make me like that, wish I cud sleep the days away til Saturday for OTD as mentioned today is my most anxious time as was bleeding this time last cycle so just need rest of today to go by and I SHUD be slightly more chilled 

Xx Kelly xx


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

Jessie- Transfer is on Friday.  I have been having lower abdominal pain in my right side so am a little worried about that- can a cyst develop after day 12 or could it just be the progesterone??

Hopingtobeamammy, not long to wait.  I think the 2ww is the hardest!


----------



## Praying4apositive (Feb 8, 2020)

Kelly thank you for the congrats 
Oh 7 weeks for your daughter how lovely! I really hope we hear something but if not I'll try remind myself that it doesn't necessarily mean the end of the road! 
I was the same with the knicker checking in 2ww. Felt like I was losing the plot so glad it's not just me!
Hope you do feel a bit brighter tomorrow once you're passed day 5.

Tara, Oh sorry I read the dates wrong.. so many messages on here! Not long for you now. I'm not sure if a cyst can develop but hopefully it will just be the medication as it does do all sorts to our body's. When I had a cyst I didn't have any discomfort with it so fingers crossed it isn't one. Keep us updated and hoping Friday goes well for you xx


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi

Tara - ooo not long til ur PUPO, I wudnt worry about the pain in ur right side I have it right now loads of twinges and shooting weird pains my right side aswell our bodies are pumped with loads of different meds so more and likely the cause etc with us downregging to close ovaries down then our ovaries will be firing back up again now without the downregg, look forward to following ur tww

Praying for positive- Yea I never expected to hear anything at a 7 week scan, iam obsessed with checking, iam constantly needing loo aswell so think that’s how am obsessing aswell, yea hoping to feel bit more relaxed tomorrow, u will have to keep us updated on ur scan Goodluck not that u will need it
Over and out from the looney knicker checker  
Xx Kelly xx


----------



## mrsb168 (Jan 26, 2016)

Oh girls I’ve woken up feeling so negative today. Woke in the middle of the night convinced it hadn’t worked and then boobs feel much less sore this morning and feel more crampy and hot and sweaty so feels like AF trying to break through. So hard to pick yourself up when you want something so badly. Eurgh and now off to work 😔


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

MrsB- I no the feeling I keep going from sooo positive to negitive as can be, iam 6dpt now and really ready for the outcome, am trying to enjoy the PUPO but it’s getting impossible now, try not to worry too much about the symptoms as my boobs are totally normal no soreness at all, iam getting quite a lot of twinges in Lower stomach tho but my mind telling me it’s only AF ready to break thru I’m this tww is torture I think this has been my hardest 1 keep going hunnie, and hopefully ur mind gets a break while ur at work, I took the tww off work due to working in a busy A+E department I felt it wud have been too much with 13hr shifts 

Xx Kelly xx


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

Hey guys, 

it sounds like us guys in the TWW are going through the same feelings, not really feeling many symptoms except period like twinges and it's no wonder that it doesn't feel too hopeful. I think for me, it's definitely a way of protecting myself. I don't really remember feeling a great deal last time with my cycle that ended in miscarriage... but who knows.. Hang on in there guys. 

Congrats praying if I didn't say before! and good luck for Friday Tara!!

I am same as before, not feeling much, trying not to go mad, trying not to get hopes up.. 

Getting my haircut tomorrow and seeing a friend so that'll be nice. 

Sending love xxx


----------



## mrsb168 (Jan 26, 2016)

So I went a bit mental today and just couldn’t focus at all at work. Made the decision to test when I got home and it’s a BFP!!!! Am over the moon! I know is still super early days and anything could happen but today I am pregnant 😍😍😍 can’t wait for some positive news later this week 🤞🤞🤞 xxx


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi ladies 

Brooky that shud pass ur day away nicely tomorrow for u, am the same trying to stay positive but trying to keep my feet on the ground so I don’t fall from a height

MrsB- ooooo looks like it’s a congratulations for u how exciting that’s deffinatly a positive as ur father on in the PUPO then me, we’ve had a really good run on BFP’s iam also on the fabuary TWW and there’s a good spell of BFP there aswell hope this is a good month for us all 

Xx Kelly xx


----------



## mrsb168 (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks kelly, doesn’t really seem real, especially with all the cramping but hoping that’s just everything stretching! 

I really hope we continue to have a good run too! Keeping everything crossed for you and Brooky for this weekend and everyone else testing in the next couple of weeks! Xxx


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi

MrsB u must be over the moon so happy for u are u 11dpt now is that right? Are ur cramps same as AF? 

I keep feeling offish today hope Iam not coming down with anything been on sofa most of the day had a granny nap and woke up the same this corona virus better stay away from me dnt think am drinking enuff fluids tho is it Saturday yet?? 

Xx Kelly xx


----------



## Praying4apositive (Feb 8, 2020)

Mrsb that's amazing news I'm so happy for you!! Do you call your clinic on your OTD or go in for a blood test?

Kelly and Brooky will you be waiting until your OTD's? Got everything crossed for you both! 

Xx


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

Congratulations MrsB, hope all carries on well going forward!

Kelly- I'm sorry you are feeling a bit off today. I hope you get some rest tonight.

Praying- I am definitely waiting for OTD, though it feels like it's a million years away :/ 

Just wondering where people are getting there cramps? I am just getting them occasionally kind of inside almost feels like where my cervix is, which is a bit concerning... am getting them a bit in abdomen but not that much. Symptom spotting is driving me mental, not that there is a great deal of symptoms going on. 

Anyway, hope all of you are surviving.


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Praying - Yea I will be waiting for OTD this is my 3rd cycle altogether and never been to test earlier a just can’t face it 

Brooky - my pains/cramp are my ovary areas mainly my right side but getting it both sides today then it will just randomly go away I wudnt worry tho Cos alsorts will be happening In there and hopefully for next 8month 

Xx Kelly xx


----------



## Eloise242 (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi

Found out this afternoon that I need to start on the pessaries on Friday. Transfer date is likely to Wednesday next week, so just trying juggle work to fit it in. 

Mind you still have to see what happens when the eggs are defrosted and left with the sperm ’in the petri dish’ to start dividing and hopefully forming good embryos. Still some steps to go before Wednesday. 

All the best


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Eloise- all sounds good for u and the ball is really rolling u will be in the tww before u no it

AFM- I really don’t feel well at the min been groggy today and just don’t feel right as if I have sum bug, have a upset stomach and keep thinking it’s gonna spoil my chances of this working   I keep going hot and cold and shivering lay on sofa and have no energy at all, really don’t need any kind of bug right not esp wen iam getting close to OTD think a early night is on the cards and hopefully wake up feeling better sorry for my winge OH is on nightshift aswell so have to look after myself I suppose 

Xx Kelly xx


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

Oh everything crossed for you for next week Eloise, there are so many scary waits to do in this process arn't there!.

I hope you are feeling a bit better today Kelly? The weather is crap here but managed to sow my first veg seeds so at least I'll have something to show for this week if nothing else! haha. 

xx


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Brooky, am feeling much better now I think it’s a mixture between the pesseries, estrogen and my anxiety all mixed together Cos I feel ill for couple hours then bright as a button all this stuff we have to pump thru our bodies, oooh lovely planting seeds while ur seed is implanting in u   not long to go now hunnie 

Xx Kelly xx


----------



## mrsb168 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi all! 

Kelly and Brooky, otd is so close for you guys now! Kelly sorry you have been feeling poorly but glad you are better today. Hopefully you will both have really good news come the weekend and all the hormones will be worth it 😊

Elouise hope everything goes well next week! And then you will be in the 2Ww in no time too!

I’m doing ok, otd tomorrow so will test again in the morning and then call the clinic! Had positives yesterday and today (although freaked myself out by using a different test today that didn’t seem as dark and had to remind myself it was with dilute urine and a different test) but still getting lots of on and off cramps and on constant knicker watch so don’t want to get my hopes up too soon...just taking each day at a time and remembering the mantra “whatever happens, today I am pregnant” 

Hope everyone else is doing ok too! Is anyone else in the 2Ww atm? Xxx


----------



## mrsb168 (Jan 26, 2016)

Oh Suzie I think maybe is your repeat scan tomorrow? Keeping everything crossed for you, really hope you get to see the tiny heartbeat! please let us know how it goes xxx


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi ladies, not been on for a while as been away. 

MrsB huge congratulations that is fantastic news, hope you’re enjoying the moment  

Kelly - so sorry you’ve not been feeling well. That’s the last thing you need. Glad you’ve picked back up but I hope you’ve got ppl around you to look after you and you can take it easy. 

Brooky - Love you’ve been out gardening, well done keeping busy, good to get positive distractions in. 

Eloise - it must be a relief to get details of next stage. It’s a long process but transfer date will be here soon. 

Jessie - how you feeling now, has it sunk in? Not long until your scan  

Taraeob - I am just taking pregnacare and eating few Brazil nuts a day, no other supplements this time but I’ve done pomegranate juice before a transfer in previous cycles. 

I know I’ve missed loads as this is such a busy group but phone only going bk so far.

AFM I’ve my follow up scan tomorrow so hoping this one shows fetal pole/heartbeat 🤞🏻, I’ve been keeping myself distracted which has been good. 

Hope everyone is doing as well as they can be during this mind torturous process. You’re all amazing and wishing you best of luck x x


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks MrsB we responded at same time 😊 x


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi

MrsB- deffinatly a baby under ur belt u must be so excited, am the same constantly knicker checking god knows how many miles I have dun up and down the stairs lol, I hope I can carry on with the run of good BFP’s we are getting in the group

Suzie- I have everything crossed for u tomorrow please update us as soon as possible and hope u get to see babies heartbeat how exciting dnt panic if u dnt tho as it can still be early rap if u had a late implantation 

Xx Kelly xx


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thank you Kelly will keep your posted. Hope you get to relax a bit more as things progress. Not long until your OTD x x


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi

Well my OTD tomorrow and just not feeling positive at all for sum reason for a horrible doom feeling 

Xx Kelly xx


----------



## mrsb168 (Jan 26, 2016)

Oh no kelly, you have been doing so well. I really struggled towards the end hence testing early. As hard as the 2Ww is, you get to be in a bubble of hope and then suddenly the reality of testing and it all being taken away hits. I really hope you have good news tomorrow...keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh Kelly sorry to hear you’re struggling today. Can you get yourself out somewhere or get something yummy in to cook or bake to distract you? Less than 24 hours and you’ll know. Do you do test at home or at clinic? Keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi

It’s just a horrible feeling more so Cos iam at the end now aswell, my next cycle will have to be a full fresh as these are my last 2, Ano Ave got to stay positive but it’s so hard right now, AF pains keep coming and going so am sure AF is waiting to show her face, I go to clinic 8am in morning for beta dun, just wish I had the bottle to go get a test but then I tell myself to try and enjoy the last day in the PUPO bubble, thanks girls it’s sooo hard isn’t it, think am more scared for my daughter as her age (13) she’s fully aware of everything and is getting excited so if it’s Neg then it’s gonna be a Big Bang 
Xx Kelly xx


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi ladies, we’ve had follow up scan, difficult to write but had early miscarriage confirmed. 

Good luck for the rest of your journeys, it’s a minefield. Take care x


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Suzie - iam so so sorry, what a cruel world we live in, absolutely devestated for u I really am, be kind to urself and iam only a msg away if u want to chat, Big hugs  

Xx Kelly xx


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thank you, appreciate that, good luck for tomorrow x x


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

Oh Suzie , I’m so sorry that is so so ****. Look after yourselves . Like Kelly says , we are just a message away if you need us.


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

Kelly- I know exactly what you mean. However you deal with 2ww, it’s always going to be the sense of feeling hopeful and to then get bad news is just such a mental shift to have to make. Try not to think about it by keeping busy and let us know how it goes  tomorrow xx 

I almost feel like , at this point I just want to know either way to then move in with next steps !


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

brooky said:


> Oh Suzie , I'm so sorry that is so so poop. Look after yourselves . Like Kelly says , we are just a message away if you need us.


Oh I used a much stronger word than poop!!! It's not poop, its totally f****** s***


----------



## mrsb168 (Jan 26, 2016)

Oh Suzie I am so devastated for you. this is such a cruel and unfair process. Please please take some time for yourself and yes please remember we are here is you need us in any wayxxx


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

Ok, just catching up, 

MrsB, Congratulations! I am so happy for you  

Kelly, I think your mini illness is a very good sign! It's gonna be good xx

Suzie84, I am so sorry pet,   That is so cruel.

Afm, I had transfer today, I am abroad so missing my boys and husband.  It went well I think but of course I am analysing everything, I didn't want to pee straight away so I held for 10/15 minutes after getting dressed, now I am worried the discomfort did harm, What do ye think or I bent wrong putting on my clothes,..agh! The overthinking! I really wish everyone the best on their journey's.  Kelly, I will check in tomorrow to see how you got on but then I will take a break until after OTD because otherwise I will drive myself insane. xxx


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Tara- I haven’t a clue what to feel just need tomorrow over and dun with daughter and partner getting excited and I keep asking myself why Can’t help but feel so negitive, Fab news on ur transfer, u wudnt have harmed them my nurse says it’s impossible to wee them out or harm them as there well protected in there and nature takes it course, aww thank you for popping in tomorrow to check on me I will update u all soon as I get that phone call late morning, rest up and take it easy
Xx Kelly xx


----------



## lollypop3 (Aug 7, 2011)

Suzie, so very sorry for your loss. This process is so tough with huge highs and devastating lows. Wishing u lots of positive baby dust should u choose to go it again. X  X

MrsB - congratulations on ur BFP! Are you having beta soon?

Kelly&Brooky all the very best for testing very soon.

Sorry this is a really quick post as my laptop screen broke and it’s now in being fixed so haven’t been able to check everyone’s progress.

AFM: I got my BFP today was in total shock as I’ve had zero symptoms and was sure it was all over so I decided not to POAS. Went to clinic today just to start moving on and got the shock of my life as my bloods are 740 at 10dp5dt. I’ve driven home to tell DH whose birthday it is today. So we’re over the moon. Although not has any symptoms I started having twinges on my LHS which I’m hoping it’s not ectopic. Trying to enjoy the moment but typically the emotional highs and lows still kick in! X


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi Ladies

Just wanted to Bob back on, took me until now as still not really hit home, I think with it being the last embryo and go.  So had pains and bleeding, tried being hopeful, had scan 2 Mondays ago and they saw a sack too small for stage. Had bts a week apart and confirmed then early miscarriage. Was also being checked for eptopic but thankfully now know its not. Still in shock really and realisation stage. Haven't cried properly.  I cried when my 5 year old said she really really wanted a sister and wish she could have one. I'm so very lucky to have her but really sad as feel I've let her down.

I just thought I'd come back on as I just disappeared.

Suzie, am very sorry to read u suffered the same. It takes time to sink in and seems harder to process than a straight negative.  If u want to message me can chat. I'm a bit lost as to another forum as there doesn't appear to be a follow up that's currently active.  Didn't tell a soul this time (and last go) so at a loss somewhat.  

Sorry this is negative ladies, been lovely being on such a supportive thread and I hope there are lots more bfp for everyone else still on 2ww on here. 

Xxx


----------



## mrsb168 (Jan 26, 2016)

Suzie wishing you so so much luck for today, will be checking back regularly to hopefully see your happy news 😊 

Lollipop big congrats, hope you and dh had a brilliant evening celebrating, what a birthday present!

Fairgodmother, so sorry to hear about your loss, hope you are taking some time to look after yourself. Will you not try again do you think? I hope your little girl is giving you lots of cuddles and you haven’t let her down at all, please don’t ever think that xxx


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Welll

Got to clinic for blood tests and it was closed, called them and said it will have to be Monday (bloody disgusting) so bought a HPT and it’s a Negitive for us feeling numb at the min 

Xx Kelly xx


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

Kelly, I’m so sorry- was it a digital one? Because I don’t trust the ones with the lines! I really thought you were going to get a positive x sending you lots of hugs and maybe take another digital one later or tomorrow??


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Tara- No it was a clear blue with the lines (plus sign) gonna do 1 more in morning then go for my bloods checked on Monday and then go from there 

Xx Kelly xx


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

Oh Kelly, that is so upsetting re: the clinic first of all, I mean wtf !? And I’m so sorry that it was a negative test. I also really thought it was going to work for you  . Be kind to yourselves this weekend . Eat a big bit of cake and maybe try to get into nature if you can xxxx


----------



## mrsb168 (Jan 26, 2016)

Oh kelly   I’m so sorry that is such rubbish news and like the others completely unexpected. I am so cross with your clinic too. Please look after yourself today and really hope there may be some change tomorrow. Please let us know if anything we can do xxx


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi Kelly

So sorry to hear that, its absolutely a horrible feeling after having hope. U must b so stressed with clinic being closed as well. 

Do u have any more embryos? I've non left and am now 45. Still in shock really. 


Sending u hugs xxx


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi ladies, thank you for your kind words, you really are an awesome bunch. I’m doing ok at the min, we’re away so keeping distracted. I’ve stopped my meds so got to let nature take its course and go for follow up scan next Friday. Think it’ll hit more then. 

Kelly - that is disgraceful about the clinic, they should’ve been more proactive with sorting the right date out for you. Was that Centre of Life too? If you’ve done the HPT mid-late morning your HCG might’ve been diluted so please don’t feel like you’re out yet. Take one first thing in morning and go for bloods on Monday. Are you off work atm? 

RFairygodmother - I’m so sorry to read your updates too, I hope you’ve been kind to yourself and managed to take a breather from it all. Get some extra long cuddles from your girl and enjoy some quality time together. 

Tara - that’s great news about your transfer, I’m sure you’ll be looking forward to getting bk home to give your hubby and boys a big hug. Good luck for next two weeks hope you’ve nice things planned. 

Lollypop - huge congratulations that is fantastic news. There’s been so many positives on this group. Enjoy every moment. 

Brooky - I love you you re-wrote the expletives, my sentiments exactly 😊

MrsB - hope you’re enjoying the moment too. 

Love to you all (and anyone I missed), be kind to yourselves and enjoy any indulgences you can/are allowed x x


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

My clinic will be getting a piece of my B****y mind on Monday wen a go for beta that’s for sure a think at the min am more angry at them then upset, BUT Iam NOT giving up I want this so much so will continue to chase my dreams, just want Monday over with to confirm then think me and the OH will maybe have a spa night and then wait for our review, iam scared of a fresh cycle with being so poorly last time with OHSS but that aside I will get them 2 lines one day and have my baby, infact we all will, Team us ivf ladies!!! I wish each and everyone of you’d all the best stay strong we will all get there 1 day I promise
Xx Kelly xx


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi Kelly, good luck tomorrow I’m so sorry the way it’s turned out for you. I hope the clinic are responsive and kind  on Monday. I think a spa day sounds like a bloody good idea! I’m sorry to hear you had OHSS last time , but I’m sure they will be super careful with you next time. All the best to you and let us know how you get on on Monday xx


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

So I tested this morning and on both tests got two lines, second one was not as strong as test line but I guess it’s easy for anxious brain to attach itself to anything. I really can’t believe it and will need a good few weeks/or months!  to pass uneventfully before I do!! I also since yesterday have had a bit of a pain in my left side, ovary type area. I did totally overdo it yesterday cleaning the car like an idiot so I’m hoping ive just strained something . Of course if it gets worse I’ll go to the doc. 

What a bloody weird journey this is hey . Thanks for all the support on here guys and loads of love to all of you in the different stages and with all the ups and downs of this crazy process. Xxx


----------



## mrsb168 (Jan 26, 2016)

That’s amazing news Brooky, so pleased for you! Hope you have a fun but  restful day planned to celebrate! I completely get what you mean about it not feeling real! 

Kelly how are you doing today? I’m so glad you have something nice planned with oh and bring on the next cycle and your take home baby..when would you be aiming for? Xxx


----------



## RFairyGodmother (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi Suzie

Thanks v much. I'm sorry the outcome wasn't good for you either. Hope u are able to have time to yourself to do nice things and feel better. Its a bloody tough journey to have a glimpse of a positive only to have it disappear shortly afterwards. Take care. 

Thank you for your support and to the group. Good luck everyone going forward. 

Xx


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

Congratulations Brooky, xxxplease God all will go well

Kelly, I too suffered badly with OHSS, have you ever tried a mini ivf cycle- it’s the same but with reduced meds- I did that, didn’t suffer from OHSS and we got 8 high quality embryos.


----------



## lollypop3 (Aug 7, 2011)

Suzie & RFairyGodmother: sorry to hear this news for you both. It’s so cruel when you get your BFP only to be sorely disappointed a few weeks later. Wishing you both lots of luck and happiness next time. X

Kelly - totally understand your frustration with the clinic I would be raging. I’m hoping 9dp was a little too early and you get an unexpected surprise today when you go for your BT. 

Brooky - Congratulations on your news. Are you having a BT to test your beta this week? Fingers crossed you see some high numbers. X

Tara - good luck with your 2ww. Do u think u will test early? 

MrsB - have you got a date for your scan? 

AFM - had my third blood test today my HCG is now 2786. Clinic think could be multiples which I would be over the moon about but DH would have a meltdown!


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

That's great lollypop.  No I don't think I will, at least when you don't know, you have hope!


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

Thankyou all for your kind wishes. 

Lollypop- great news on your blood result - eek multiples! wowza - Hope your Husband handles the news ok!! My clinic doesn't do blood tests unfortunately, I don't know why.. they just tell me to test again in a week and if still positive they will book a scan. I suppose I could ask them but I think I would rather let nature take it's course really..

All the best to everyone else xx


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

Ladies, I don't want to ask questions because I want to have hope and I know it's in God's hands now, but at the same time I'm driving myself crazy.  If it didn't work, how soon would you have AF symptoms?  Cos I'm craving chocolate and my mind is in overdrive about everything.  I love this little baby already...


----------



## lollypop3 (Aug 7, 2011)

Tara - whether you have AF symptoms or not  there is really no way to tell. Some pregnant women go through all the AF symptoms cramps, sore boobs, mood swings, fatigue, aches, pains, twinges and others who got a BFP have none. I didn’t think it had worked for me as I had zero symptoms and had convinced myself it was all over. On my OTD I felt a tiny bit of heaviness around my pubic bone whilst I waited for my beta results and got my BFP.  Symptom spotting is the worst during the 2ww.  Hold tight! When is your test date?


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

Just over another week


----------



## lollypop3 (Aug 7, 2011)

Tara - try and keep yourself busy and distracted - easier said than done i know. Good luck   for you for next week! X


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi guys, I’ve just started bleeding this evening, it’s getting heavier and I’m cramping. Can’t believe it, though glad it’s sooner rather than later. So exhausted by this process. It’s just feeling so unfair right now  x


----------



## mrsb168 (Jan 26, 2016)

Oh no Brooky 😔 has the bleeding settled? Really hope everything is ok? What have your clinic said? 

Lollypop hope you are doing alright with the next stage of waiting, I’m going a bit mental again, am 5+4 now and was feeling quite sick but that’s improving  so have convinced myself something is wrong and scan not for another 2.5 weeks, don’t know how I am going to cope with the wait

Tara not long to go now, hope you are doing ok xxx


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

Hey, it’s a bit strange, it has settled somewhat. It hasn’t got stronger yet. I am now wondering whether it’s either implantation or progesterone induced. The clinic said that I should keep taking the drugs and then test again on Sunday ... argh ...it’s horrible to have the certainty of miscarriage and then hope again and then having to wait. 

Mrsb- I hope you can try and stay calm over the next couple of weeks , lots of love to you 

Everything crossed for you Tara xxx


----------



## GED001 (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi Everyone
Im so late joining this board!

I stated my round a few weeks ago and now on my final few days before transfer on Tuesday. This is our third round of IVF, second Frozen round & im so nervous!

Will catch up on everyone's posts 

xxxx


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

welcome and goodluck Ged!

Unfortunately my bleeding has not stopped and is looking more period like, so not holding out much hope.


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

Brooky I’m so sorry hun, it’s so unfair!  

Mrsb- feeling sick is a good sign! You would be surprised at how early morning sickness can start.

Afm, think I’m out. Had a little CM last night which I always get before my period and cramps are pretty much ongoing in my sides- have had back pain aswell. I have an awful feeling my clinic has the embryo thawed too long because my transfer was an hour late. Nothing I can do now though. Does anyone know if I tested now would I get an accurate reading? I just want to get it over with so I can move on


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi ladies

Tara - how many Days past transfer are u now? 

Brooky- it’s not over hunnie I bled loads with my daughter full blown aswell keep us updated I hope things settle down for u

GED- Goodluck with ur treatment hope all goes well for u

MrsB- bet u can’t wait for ur scan Hope time goes by quickly for u and u see ur little bean and heartbeat on screen very soon 

AFM - well ladies it’s time for me to leave the group   feels sad to leave as this has been a really fab group to be in lots of support and help and encouragement, thank u all to u lovely ladies who have been there throughout my treatment, iam glad in a way that my beta confirmed BFN Cos I feel I can move on now and plan my next lot of treatment, ( I will not give up) I have decided to wait for my review apptment coming thru and maybe jump straight back in and give it another shot rather then wait and loose out on time so I think we’ll hope I can cycle again maybe April/May, think iam suprised how well I have managed this BFN I thought it wud have floored me but here iam still standing and determined, I wish each and everyone of u all the success u are all strong ppl and 1 day soon or maybe later we WILL get our babies take care everyone and all the luck to u all
Xx Kelly xx


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm 8dpt Kelly, I'm so sorry things didn't work out for you, I really do wish you all the best in the future xx


----------



## sunshine82 (Mar 14, 2013)

Well it's another BFN for me.  Three BFNs from three single FETs.  I'm heartbroken, especially since my first IVF cycle resulted in triplets after having two fresh embryos put back (I lost my triplets at 19 weeks due to poor NHS care).  If I have two embryos put back I get triplets and if I have one embryo put back I get nothing.  I have one frozen embryo remaining but I just feel like going back to try again would be paying the money again and wasting my last embryo.  I kept going for 7 IUI's thinking I'd just had bad luck in never getting pregnant, and then I found out I had a giant fibroid probably blocking my tubes.  The surest way to success is to keep having just one more go, but I just feel like there is a physical reason that my three excellent quality embryos haven't stuck.  I had 6 excellent embryos and the first two turned into three perfect babies who only lost their lives because there were too many of them (and poor NHS care) and now I only have one embryo left.

Is anyone part of an infertility support group in real life?  I've been going to a baby loss group since losing my triplets, but literally every other loss mama is pregnant again or has had another baby except me and they are all starting to "feel differently about their loss" and I am still angry and heartbroken.


----------



## sunshine82 (Mar 14, 2013)

I really need to change my username.  sunshine was a happy 28 year-old who was optimistic that she would get her baby soon.  Now I am 38 and I feel it is the end for me.  Any ideas for a new less optimistic username to match the bitter, angry person I have become?


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

Oh sunshine, that is so sad, I’m so sorry  are you having any one to one therapy at all? It may be that that is what would be more appropriate for you right now. So much love to you, this is such a cruel process. Try to be kind to yourself xxx


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

Sunshine I am so sorry xx I don’t really know what to say  

I too had a BFN this morning. Thank you ladies for your support, I wish ye all the best in the future!


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm so sorry Tara 😞 That is really ****. Hope you are being kind to yourself xxxx


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

Not really, I’m in bits and still doubting the negative result. How are you Brooky, did the bleeding stop?


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

I always forget that it corrects s$£t to poop! 
I'm so sorry Tara, have you spoken to the clinic at all? What have they said? Do they do blood tests? Give yourself time to grieve. Hope you have some support around you. The bleeding has lessened a lot, I just have to wait and see what happens at my scan in 2 weeks, so it's horrid limbo land until then.

Thinking of you xx


----------



## lollypop3 (Aug 7, 2011)

Sunshine - so sorry to hear your news. Your story is heartbreaking and has just made me tear up! Wish you all the very best of luck on your next journey. X

Tara - sorry it was a negative this time. Hope ur treating yourself well and good luck with your next go. 

Kelly & RFairyGM - good luck with your next go hopefully very soon.

Suzie - so sad to hear the news of your scan! Good luck next time round. X

Brooky - I have everything crossed for you for your scan. Have u tested again? X

GED - welcome to the group - I think your TX was yesterday hope everywent well and u have a restful 2ww. X

MrsB - how r u feeling abt your up and coming scan? Hope u feeling well! X

AFM: well I had my third scan today I’m only 5+4 weeks but the scan measured 5+5 and I got to see and hear my babies HB. Only 1 in there despite the high HCG numbers. Was absolutely terrified abt the scan but now feel so relieved. Got a few achy twinges on my LHS but other all is good. Hope those who are left in the race get your BFP confirmed and your scans show perfect little babies growing! Baby dust to all! Xxx


----------



## mrsb168 (Jan 26, 2016)

That’s amazing lollypop huge congratulations to you! Must have been so lovely seeing that little heartbeat 😍

Brooky I really really hope the bleeding having stopped is a good sign for you too

I feel so sad that we haven’t had more good news in the group, really hope you are all doing ok and good luck to everyone trying again soon.

I’m super anxious, 6+3 now and for the past couple of days the nausea has really disappeared. Still sore boobs, bit more tired and some stretchy/crampy pains and super nose but just don’t feel sick anymore having felt awful all weekend. I’ve really freaked out and have booked an early scan for Saturday (my official one isn’t until 16th) so just really really hope everything is ok in there 🤞🤞🤞🤞


----------



## lollypop3 (Aug 7, 2011)

MrsB - I know I feel the exact same as you - lots of wonderfully positive people on this board and not many good news stories so far. I am surprised they are not scanning u sooner as the 16th seems very long to wait for the first scan. I’ve got everything crossed for u on Saturday- keep us posted! I’m one week behind u so u should see that little HB on Sat and will put your mind at rest. Don’t worry abt the symptoms- all will be well. X


----------



## mrsb168 (Jan 26, 2016)

So went for a private scan this morning at 6+6 and turns out we have twins on board! In complete and utter shock, hasn’t sunk in at all!


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

OMG mrs b that is wonderful news! Did you transfer 2 embryos? 

Has anybody ever had ongoing dizziness after failed treatment? I’m doing another FET straight away but worried about still being dizzy and i am getting a sore throat again, just like last cycle!


----------



## lollypop3 (Aug 7, 2011)

MrsB - Wow that’s fantastic news! I’d love twins but DH would freak out! How exciting! X

Tara - go for it girl! Hope this cycle is the one! Not had and dizziness so difficult for me to give advice. All the very best and keep us posted! X


----------



## mrsb168 (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks ladies! I’m freaking out a bit tbh! In complete shock and wondering how on earth we will manage especially with a 3 year old too! Is so amazing though and yes they transferred two as quality wasn’t great so never expected both to stick but was told ~1/5 chance, which given our baby who died last year died from something with 1/15000 odds, should actually have seemed pretty likely! Have my formal scan with the fertility clinic next Monday so just hope both still look ok then!

Tara I wonder if dizziness is maybe all the hormones? Is so exiting you are starting again straight away and will be keeping everything crossed for you!

Lollypop when is your next scan? Xxx


----------



## lollypop3 (Aug 7, 2011)

MrsB - I completely understand abt the shock but it will be amazing. It will just take sometime for it to sink in. But huge blessings as well. I’m sure your friends and family will muck in. Are u going to find out the sexes? Gosh thinking of 2 girls/ boys names or one of both will be tricky! But great news so happy for u. X

Tara - how is the dizziness now? Hope it is getting better. X

AFM - next scan is Wednesday. I had a big scare last week as I had quite sharp cramps on my LHS. I started spotting the next day and went to my GP. She told me to go to A&E so I went Friday and had a scan but all was well and saw the babies HB was totally freaking out but just so relieved to see everything was ok. This pregnancy journey just throws you around from one day till the next. Don’t know abt you ladies but I don’t stop worrying until that babies in my arms. Trying to chill this weekend and taking it easy. X


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks ladies, no I got a really strong dizzy spell last night. I have had vertigo before so unless I got a relapse from my flights..
I am going again but not with confidence. 
The doc advises intralipids in case of immune issues but I had my first son without them and they are €350 each in ireland! I wasn’t going to bother this time, what do ye think? I wonder if I just got them day of transfer would that be enough? My gut tells me I don’t need it. 

You are right to take it easy lollipop, I’m sure it’s just baba settling in! 
Mrs b you will be fine! I’m sure it will be challenging but so worth it!


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi guys, 

I can't remember when I last wrote, I've been off radar for a bit trying to not go crazy. I have been playing the waiting game, tested last Wednesday and was still positive despite some spotting still. Feels like if I do anything too strenuous (which I am really trying not to do) it triggers a little bit of red blood. Still just spotting and the pain in my left side is gone apart from a tiny bit occasionally. I am too scared to test again but will do this weekend before my scan on Tuesday, just to hopefully be a bit more prepared. I have been having 'symptoms', tired, nausea every now and again, my left boob really hurting yesterday. But Anyway, finding it very hard to be positive and just hoping for the best. 

I also am wondering what people think about my scan fear. Last time I had the scan at 8 weeks, saw heartbeat and baby died basically within a couple of days, though didn't miscarry til 2.5 weeks later, he/she measured 8.5 weeks ish. I now can't disconnect having the internal scan with the possibility of it having something to do with the miscarriage, and can't get a rational picture about it. I had planned not to have an internal scan and wait til I could have external, but now am feeling so desperate to know if everything is ok I don't want to leave it any longer. Can't think straight about it... any thoughts?

ANYWAY !!! sorry to ramble on!!!

Lolypop- I'm glad baby is ok but so sorry to hear you have had a similar scare to me, pain on one side and bleeding, it is a bloody rollercoaster isn't it!!

MrsB - OMG- how exciting/terrifying!   , so pleased for you though .

Tara - Good for you getting back on it. I would say that the dizziness could defo be hormone related. If you are worried about that and your sore throat I would say that it would be good to put your mind at rest and talk to your gp about your concerns. Try to just trust your instincts if you can. xxx


----------



## taraeob (Jul 7, 2015)

Aw Brooky, I know it must be so hard.  If it's any help, I have always had internal scans on both my pregnancies and they never hurt the baby in any way but I would certainly talk to the doctor about your concern.  On the other hand, it's only a little longer til the external. As long as you're on adequate progesterone, you're doing all you can. xx


----------



## brooky (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks Tara, that is definitely reassuring. I am going to call the nurse tomorrow and have a chat about it. All the best to you x


----------



## longandwindingroad (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi All,

Finally rejoining ff! I had my fet 18/2 with a positive but since the whole corona lockdown my clinic has cancelled a lot of appointments and i'm staying with my mum out of town anyway. Just wondering if anyone has missed their early pregnancy scan because of it? Wondering whether to make an appointment with another clinic just for a scan or if i should just leave it until i'm 12 weeks but the not knowing would kill me (previous miscarriages etc.)

Hope you're all doing well, thinking of everyone during this time xx


----------

